# The WTF News Files



## George Wallace (15 Nov 2013)

Some of the news we read really falls under one category: The WTF News

Can anyone say anything else after reading this:

LINK

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.


> Woman hurt typing fake profiles of sexy women for dating site, $20M suit alleges
> 
> By Paola Loriggio, The Canadian Press
> *
> ...


----------



## Remius (15 Nov 2013)

Interesting.  I bet she gets more than a VA lump sum...


----------



## CougarKing (22 Nov 2013)

:facepalm: Jaws finally ate more than he can chew...literally.

Yahoo News



> *Newfoundlanders save shark choking on moose*
> 
> 
> By Lindsay Jolivet | Daily Buzz – 23 hours ago.
> ...


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Nov 2013)

Only in Newfoundland can you push a fish with a rope.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Nov 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Only in Newfoundland can you push a fish with a rope.



Didn't catch that...............awesome......


----------



## George Wallace (26 Nov 2013)

Ralph Hadad of McGill University is protesting Movember as being racist and sexist. 

Pete Bombaci, National Director of Movember Canada, responds to the McGill University student who called Movember 'racist, sexist':   http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/video/2870565844001


----------



## armyvern (26 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ralph Hadad of McGill University is protesting Movember as being racist and sexist.
> ...



Why? Girls like me participate too. I donate and I also refrain from all shaving and waxing for the entire month.  Seems pretty fair to me.   ;D


----------



## cupper (26 Nov 2013)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I also refrain from all shaving and waxing for the entire month.  Seems pretty fair to me.   ;D



Is that in response to hubby not shaving as well?


----------



## armyvern (26 Nov 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Is that in response to hubby not shaving as well?



Nope; I'm just willing to do my part for the team too.   ;D


----------



## Remius (27 Nov 2013)

http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/11/26/passengers-drunken-air-rage-foiled-by-police-hockey-team-sharing-same-flight/

Not sure if it should go here but it gave me a good chuckle...


----------



## Danjanou (27 Nov 2013)

Crantor said:
			
		

> http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/11/26/passengers-drunken-air-rage-foiled-by-police-hockey-team-sharing-same-flight/
> 
> Not sure if it should go here but it gave me a good chuckle...



even if it doesn't belong here some of the assinine comments do.... WTF? :


----------



## medicineman (27 Nov 2013)

That's not a WTF File - that's more of a  Nelsonian "HA HA".

MM


----------



## Remius (27 Nov 2013)

medicineman said:
			
		

> That's not a WTF File - that's more of a  Nelsonian "HA HA".
> 
> MM



This next story counts as both.

http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/11/26/windsors-phallus-obsessed-bushwacker-strikes-again-guerrilla-gardener-writes-penis-with-shrubs/


----------



## George Wallace (29 Nov 2013)

UPDATE


LINK

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.


> Movember declared ‘sexist, racist, transphobic’ at Canada’s sorry imitation of Harvard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2013/11/25/movember-declared-sexist-racist-transphobic-at-canadas-sorry-imitation-of-harvard/#ixzz2m4vmoi71


Makes you wonder how some people have been able to progress successfully through the Education System on to Institutions of Higher Learning.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Nov 2013)

Agreed George


"some people are too stupid to get on in life"

Boris Johnson, Mayor of London, England.


----------



## armyvern (30 Nov 2013)

I just fucking love it when men decide I should be offended by something men are doing.   :

I can guarantee you that MOVEMBER does not offend this girl in the slightest; this guy needs to pull up his big girl panties.  ID 10 T.  :


----------



## cupper (30 Nov 2013)

Dude seem to be a little too anally fixated.


----------



## Robert0288 (1 Dec 2013)

Must have been a slow news day.  Every news channel had this running on repeat all night long.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/entertainment/canine-crowned-world-s-ugliest-dog-in-2007-dies-1.1568326


> Canine crowned world's ugliest dog in 2007 dies
> 
> SEWELL, N.J. -- A New Jersey canine that was crowned the world's ugliest dog in 2007 and later became the topic of a children's book preaching acceptance has died. Elwood was 8.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (3 Dec 2013)

This isn't what you may think at reading the headline, read the article. 



> *
> Two thousand mice dropped on Guam by parachute — to kill snakes*
> 
> They floated down from the sky Sunday — 2,000 mice, wafting on tiny cardboard parachutes over Andersen Air Force Base in the U.S. territory of Guam.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (11 Jan 2014)

From Agence-France-Presse:



> Woman to give birth to own granddaughter in US
> 
> LOS ANGELES - *A 58-year-old Utah woman is expecting a baby she is carrying for her daughter, with plans to give birth to her own granddaughter*, reports said Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (13 Jan 2014)

It seems to me that this would not be the first time a grandparent carried a grandchild to term for the biological mother.

I vaguely remember hearing about a similar situation several years ago.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Jan 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> It seems to me that this would not be the first time a grandparent carried a grandchild to term for the biological mother.
> 
> I vaguely remember hearing about a similar situation several years ago.



Must have been a family with connections to the Roslyn Hotel in Edmonton  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jan 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Must have been a family with connections to the Roslyn Hotel in Edmonton  ;D


_ whoa_   flashbacks      :stars:


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jan 2014)

Man shot dead in Florida movie theatre in texting spat

Authorities say a retired Tampa police officer has been charged with fatally shooting a man and allegedly injuring a woman during an argument over cellphone use at a Florida theatre.

Two couples had been watching Lone Survivor at The Grove 16 Theater in Wesley Chapel, north of Tampa, when 71-year-old Curtis Reeves asked 43-year-old Chad Oulson to stop texting, said Pasco County Sheriff's spokesman Doug Tobin.

That argument led to the shooting. Oulson and his wife, Nichole, were taken to a Tampa-area hospital where he later died. His wife's injuries weren't considered life-threatening. 

More at link

You know, I can almost see the guy's point of view.  I pay to see a movie and not to be distracted by the bright screen and/or noises of someone's cellphone.

We went to see the Headstones in Kingston in December and the kids in front of us kept taking pictures.  Pictures of the bands were one thing, but the "selfies" kept bathing us in the bright light of the flash.  I finally said something to the effect of "Enough with the effing cellphones" and it stopped.  Unfortunately, we left the concert at intermission because the sound was terrible.


----------



## GAP (14 Jan 2014)

And I had visions of fields and fields of carrot tops, row by row, awaiting plucking from the ground and packaged for me......

The truth behind baby carrots
By Sky McCarthy January 07, 2014 FoxNews.com
http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2014/01/07/truth-behind-baby-carrots/?intcmp=obnetwork

Baby carrots have become a lunch box staple. Parents love them for their convenience and because they’re seen as a healthy food choice. Kids love them because they’re sweet and fun to eat.

But what’s the real deal behind baby carrots?

After all, they’re not like regular carrots. They’re perfectly shaped with rounded edges; they don’t have the same thick core; and, even peeled, they’re bright orange. And a quick Google search of baby carrots turns up some frightening information on how they’re made and whether they’re really “soaked in chlorine.”  What’s up with that?

We decided to dig up the truth on baby carrots, and here’s what we found.

Most baby carrots sold in U.S. supermarkets are really what the industry calls “baby cuts” – made from longer carrots that have been peeled and cut into a smaller size. These carrots have been specifically bred to be smaller in diameter, coreless and sweeter than regular carrots. 

Bob Borda, a spokesman for Grimmway Farms, the world’s largest carrot grower (it handles 10 million pounds every day), says that over the years the company has developed a hybrid that combines the best qualities from over 250 known commercial varieties.

“Naturally, you breed carrots to get the sweetest flavor and crunch,” he told FoxNews.com. 

But baby carrots didn’t start out that way.  Prior to the mid-1980s, broken and misshaped carrots were discarded, leaving some farmers with as little as 30 percent of their crop to take to stores. Tired of throwing away perfectly good food, California carrot farmer Mike Yurosek took the carrots and used a potato peeler to reshape them into small pieces more suitable for quick munching. Yurosek purchased an industrial green bean cutter to quickly whittle the carrots into the familiar 2-inch portions we still see today — and their popularity took off.
more on link


----------



## Pusser (14 Jan 2014)

The truth is that these carrots are taken from their mothers in infancy and then kept in appalling conditions - without light and fed only milk.  Then they're thrown into a peeling machine - so they can be shaped into our society's sick and depraved vision of what a vegetable should look like.  Then they are slaughtered without mercy for our eating "enjoyment."  Where's the justice!

As the Arrogant Worms said, "carrot juice constitutes murder."

http://artists.letssingit.com/arrogant-worms-lyrics-carrot-juice-is-murder-sdnfw88#axzz2qNhTHKbl


----------



## Teflon (14 Jan 2014)

Pusser said:
			
		

> The truth is that these carrots are taken from their mothers in infancy and then kept in appalling conditions - without light and fed only milk.  Then they're thrown into a peeling machine - so they can be shaped into our society's sick and depraved vision of what a vegetable should look like.  Then they are slaughtered without mercy for our eating "enjoyment."  Where's the justice!
> 
> As the Arrogant Worms said, "carrot juice constitutes murder."
> 
> http://artists.letssingit.com/arrogant-worms-lyrics-carrot-juice-is-murder-sdnfw88#axzz2qNhTHKbl



DOES PAM ANDERSON KNOW ABOUT THIS!!?? We better let her know so she can campaign against this horrible injustice!


----------



## cupper (14 Jan 2014)

At night I can hear the screams of the vegetables.

anic:


----------



## Pusser (15 Jan 2014)

Teflon said:
			
		

> DOES PAM ANDERSON KNOW ABOUT THIS!!?? We better let her know so she can campaign against this horrible injustice!



Are you kidding?  She doesn't care about carrots because they're not cute and cuddly.  I bet she has a coat made from their skins.


----------



## Brandonfw (15 Jan 2014)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Are you kidding?  She doesn't care about carrots because they're not cute and cuddly.  I bet she has a coat made from their skins.



BAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## Journeyman (15 Jan 2014)

I doubt Pamela Anderson cares about baby carrots; from what I've seen, I figure she prefers _much_ bigger....carrots.   >


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jan 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I doubt Pamela Anderson cares about baby carrots; from what I've seen, I figure she prefers _much_ bigger....carrots.   >



Infected with Hep C.  :-X


----------



## Brandonfw (15 Jan 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Infected with Hep C.  :-X



How would YOU know   ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jan 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Infected with Hep C.  :-X



 :boke:


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jan 2014)

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> How would YOU know   ;D



Since it happened waaaaaaay back in 2002, I'm sure you were still playing with Matchbox cars.   

She says it's from sharing a tattoo needle with Tommy Lee.

It's rare to get Hep C from sexual contact (unlike Hep B), however it has "been detected with greater-than-average frequency among people who have a history of sexual promiscuity -- which can be defined as a history of a sexually transmitted disease, sex with a prostitute, more than five sexual partners per year, or a combination of these."    Which would pretty much describe her and/or her assorted ex-husbands.


----------



## Brandonfw (15 Jan 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Since it happened waaaaaaay back in 2002, I'm sure you were still playing with Matchbox cars.
> 
> She says it's from sharing a tattoo needle with Tommy Lee.
> 
> It's rare to get Hep C from sexual contact (unlike Hep B), however it has "been detected with greater-than-average frequency among people who have a history of sexual promiscuity -- which can be defined as a history of a sexually transmitted disease, sex with a prostitute, more than five sexual partners per year, or a combination of these."    Which would pretty much describe her and/or her assorted ex-husbands.



Hey now, I was only 12 back then... At least I am at the prime of my age right now   hehe
But I did not know that... Guess I do learn something new every day haha


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jan 2014)

This comes only months after a Veteran was maltreated in a Gatineau hospital because he did not speak French.  Isolated incidents like this are really sad and do more harm than good when they become headline news:

Woman kicked out of Quebec hospital for speaking English. 


It really makes you question WTF is going through peoples minds.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (21 Jan 2014)

I think everybody knows my view on these things: There are stupid people out there and nothing can save us from them.

However, I have a strange feeling there is more to it here and there may be  a "revenge" factor at play for something that had nothing to do with language.

I note that the event allegedly occurred at the Verdun Hospital, and they also refer to another incident that would have occurred some time early after the PQ election at the Jewish General. This , as they say, does not compute. Verdun is a French/English district with almost a 50/50 split and the Hospital is staffed with bilingual personnel. The nurse may have flown "off-the-handle" because of verbal abuse of sort by this couple and they decided to transform it into a language matter. Similarly, I can't possibly see a problem with the English language at the Jewish General: It is an English hospital, part of the English network of institutions, that also caters to French - oh! and non-Jewish people too of course.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (21 Jan 2014)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Similarly, I can't possibly see a problem with the English language at the Jewish General: It is an English hospital, part of the English network of institutions, that also caters to French - oh! and non-Jewish people too of course.



Yup, my dad died there and the extent of his french abilities (being an immigrant from England since 1956) was "Honi soit qui mal y asbestos".  I'm not sure where and when he made that up but it cracked me up everytime he'd use it.  They are a super hospital with great, patient staff. Nurses are some of the most patient people in the world, so to manage to piss some off enough to get the boot.. there are probably other reasons than what the complaint is about.


----------



## CougarKing (24 Jan 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Man shot dead in Florida movie theatre in texting spat
> 
> You know, I can almost see the guy's point of view.  I pay to see a movie and not to be distracted by the bright screen and/or noises of someone's cellphone.
> 
> We went to see the Headstones in Kingston in December and the kids in front of us kept taking pictures.  Pictures of the bands were one thing, but the "selfies" kept bathing us in the bright light of the flash.  I finally said something to the effect of "Enough with the effing cellphones" and it stopped.  Unfortunately, we left the concert at intermission because the sound was terrible.




An update on our cinema shooter:




> *Cinema shooter claims self-defence after being hit by popcorn*
> 
> January 15, 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (24 Jan 2014)

He's lucky that the guy didn't hit him with the jumbo bag of gummies.  :facepalm:


----------



## CougarKing (29 Jan 2014)

op: Can't wait to watch the movie on this wacky story...

From TIME.com



> *Tycoon Upsets Gay Daughter By Offering $120 Million to Any Man Who Marries Her*
> 
> Dad refuses to stop embarrassing his daughter even though she's been in a nine-year relationship with her girlfriend
> 
> (...)





From the Associated Press



> HONG KONG - The daughter of a flamboyant Hong Kong tycoon whose offer of a massive dowry inspired a movie wrote an open letter on Wednesday asking him to accept who she is after he reportedly raised the price.
> 
> *Cecil Chao made world headlines in 2012 when he tried to find a man who could successfully woo his daughter, Gigi Chao, away from her partner by offering offered 500 million Hong Kong dollars ($65 million), an offer that a Malaysian newspaper who interviewed him last week said he has doubled.*
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (7 Feb 2014)

:facepalm:

From the _National Post_:



> *‘That is f—ed up’: Vancouver Police hunting man who paid strangers to be kicked in the groin in ‘disturbing’ video*
> 
> Tristin Hopper | February 7, 2014 2:46 PM ET
> More from Tristin Hopper | @TristinHopper
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Feb 2014)

That's just a tease. Don't post this shit if the video is not available. Sheesh :facepalm:


----------



## cupper (7 Feb 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> That's just a tease. Don't post this shit if the video is not available. Sheesh :facepalm:



It is up on the CBC Website.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/video-shows-2-apparent-panhandlers-kicked-in-groin-for-cash-1.2525856

The big dude needs to cut back on the alcohol 'cause it threw his aim all to hell.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Feb 2014)

Sign of bad things to come.

LINK

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.


> Another day, another reason to end human rights commissions
> 
> EZRA LEVANT | QMI AGENCY
> 7:50 am, February 18th, 2014
> ...


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Feb 2014)

Next up, medicine. I can't wait until all those foreign trained "doctors" have their day in court.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Feb 2014)

First reports in Edmonton Journal on the Alberta Human Rights Commission ruling on foreign Engineers.

Sign of bad things to come.

LINK

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.


> Simons: Alberta Human Rights tribunal finds APEGA’s treatment of foreign-trained engineers discriminatory
> 
> By Paula Simons, Edmonton Journal February 14, 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## medicineman (18 Feb 2014)

If he wants to be a professional engineer here and can't pass the Canadian Practice Exam, something expected of anyone here, where is the racial discrimination?  There isn't any - everyone has to do it.  It hasn't worked with physicians and surgeons, why would it be any different with engineers, dentists, lawyers?  Heck, even Canadians that go to medical school abroad and want to come back to practice have to go through the same shyte and abuse as any other foreign medical grad and compete for residency positions like anyone else...it's not racial discrimination, it's discrimination based on standards of practices and training.

 :2c:


----------



## George Wallace (18 Feb 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> If he wants to be a professional engineer here and can't pass the Canadian Practice Exam, something expected of anyone here, where is the racial discrimination?  There isn't any - everyone has to do it.  It hasn't worked with physicians and surgeons, why would it be any different with engineers, dentists, lawyers?  Heck, even Canadians that go to medical school abroad and want to come back to practice have to go through the same shyte and abuse as any other foreign medical grad and compete for residency positions like anyone else...it's not racial discrimination, it's discrimination based on standards of practices and training.
> 
> :2c:



That is the just of the matter.  Are the various Human Rights Tribunals across the land in fact turning us into a "Third World Country" by allowing such trivial complaints find fruition in allowing someone who does not meet the standards set by our various professional bodies and society to have their perceived 'discrimination', not their failure to meet a standard, overturned?  Will this now open the doors to a vast number of future Legal actions to be initiated against these "Failures" who have used to Human Rights Tribunals to gain a professional standing in Engineering, Medicine, Dentistry, etc.?   Perhaps they have already done this in the Legal field, where we find many employed as members on the boards of the Human Rights Tribunals and we can see the results of all future tribunals following their precedence and prejudices.  

Sad.


----------



## Strike (18 Feb 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Heck, even Canadians that go to medical school abroad and want to come back to practice have to go through the same shyte and abuse as any other foreign medical grad and compete for residency positions like anyone else...it's not racial discrimination, it's discrimination based on standards of practices and training.
> 
> :2c:



Heck, let's not even talk about the hoops people in the medical field have to jump just to qualify to work in another province.


----------



## cupper (18 Feb 2014)

Having written the Professional Practice Exam myself, someone who has attempted and failed 3 times to pass it really should not be considered suitable for acceptance as a P.Eng.

If language was the cause for failure, then obviously the person is going to have a very difficult time working with colleagues and clients.

The author points out that people from some countries get "better treatment" because of international agreements between signature nations. The Washington Accord allows for recognition of accredited programs between jurisdictions, however a lot of time and effort has gone into assessing programs to ensure that they are equivalent to those in the other nations. You can be sure that if someone presents a diploma and transcripts from an Engineering School or Institution accredited under the Washington Accord is equivalent to one in Canada, the US or other signatory country.

As for language, cultural and racial discrimination, race does not effect your ability as an engineer. Cultural issues may make the work environment difficult, but again does not effect one's ability as an engineer. But as I stated above, language is a big deal when you are working in a team environment, and are trying to explain the reasons you decided to use this design methodology over another and can't get the points across. Or trying to write a specification on the requirements for a critical fabrication to be incorporated into a structure.


----------



## dimsum (18 Feb 2014)

Strike said:
			
		

> Heck, let's not even talk about the hoops people in the medical field have to jump just to qualify to work in another province.



Off-topic, but if a military medical professional gets posted between provinces, does s/he have to take provincial equivalency exams?  I remember that in some postings, nurses and doctors sometimes work in a nearby civ hospital as well.


----------



## Strike (18 Feb 2014)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Off-topic, but if a military medical professional gets posted between provinces, does s/he have to take provincial equivalency exams?  I remember that in some postings, nurses and doctors sometimes work in a nearby civ hospital as well.



From what I got from a family member who moved from ON to NS, it's more of a background/certification process.

So, does that mean that people who don't want to go through the (sometimes crazy long and extremely precise) work to get certified in another province can put in a discrimination complaint because they don't want to go through the hassle?


----------



## medicineman (19 Feb 2014)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Off-topic, but if a military medical professional gets posted between provinces, does s/he have to take provincial equivalency exams?  I remember that in some postings, nurses and doctors sometimes work in a nearby civ hospital as well.



At least for medicine, if you have a license in one province, you can USUALLY apply to, and of course pay, the provincial College of Physicians and Surgeons for licensure, limited or otherwise...Quebec has a lot of other rules to get licensed there, which makes it difficult for CF docs that get posted there to moonlight.

MM


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Feb 2014)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Off-topic, but if a military medical professional gets posted between provinces, does s/he have to take provincial equivalency exams?  I remember that in some postings, nurses and doctors sometimes work in a nearby civ hospital as well.



Further to what's been written above, an MO, NO or PharmO posted from one province to another will only need to obtain a new provincial registration if they wish to work outside of the military milieu. The requirement to practice solely in the military context is that they be registered with any provincial college, not necessarily the one that governs the province in which they currently reside.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (19 Feb 2014)

And from Alabama:



> House fire sparked by family cleaning up toilet paper thrown in trees
> 
> Posted on: 9:41 pm, January 21, 2014, by Andrew Lynch
> 
> ...



More  here, including video.

Oh, BTW, in the video I think you can see the tree in the background, still standing.


----------



## Altair (19 Feb 2014)

http://vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=294469

Cpl bloggins made the news.


----------



## CougarKing (21 Mar 2014)

A rectal bomb? 



> *Man Detained at Airport After Announcing 'I Have a Bomb In My A***
> 
> According to the South China Morning Post, a periodical I like to read regularly, a man was arrested and placed in detention for five days after announcing he *had a bomb hidden in his rectum* while going through a security checkpoint at Terminal 3 at Beijing Capital International Airport on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Mar 2014)

> *(Liverpool, U.K.) Council to ban people from eating fish and chips with their fingers*
> 
> Council killjoys want to ban chip shop punters from eating with their fingers.
> 
> ...


More here


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Mar 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> More here



 :facepalm: 
Nanny state on drugs.


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Apr 2014)

From yesterday's Daily Sun newspaper front page published where I am at present in Africa.  Shared under provisions of Sec 29 of the copyright act.  

My wife spotted the headline and lost her composure...  of course, I HAD to buy a copy of the paper.  



> *CHICKEN RAPIST PAYS DAMAGES!
> *- Furious owner: He looked happy... he was enjoying himself
> 
> by Alex Nkosi
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Apr 2014)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> From yesterday's Daily Sun newspaper front page published where I am at present in Africa.  Shared under provisions of Sec 29 of the copyright act.
> 
> My wife spotted the headline and lost her composure...  of course, I HAD to buy a copy of the paper.



I had to stifle the laughter that was about to erupt in the hospital would have been somewhat inappropriate. Wait til I get to the truck.....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Apr 2014)

I hear one of our Infantry Regiments is actively recruiting him.


What?  You knew someone was going to say it.


----------



## GR66 (8 Apr 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I hear one of our Infantry Regiments is actively recruiting him.
> 
> 
> What?  You knew someone was going to say it.



56 minutes from the original post...actually took longer than I expected!


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Apr 2014)

Ya KNOW that had to be front page!


----------



## George Wallace (8 Apr 2014)

GR66 said:
			
		

> 56 minutes from the original post...actually took longer than I expected!



I know many of us thought that as well.  Perhaps there is some truth to old myths from days served in Indja.


----------



## Danjanou (8 Apr 2014)

Ironically it is a South African paper to, didn't the whole thing start because of an alleged incident back when a certain Regiment was serving there during the Boer War? 8)


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Apr 2014)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Ironically it is a South African paper to, didn't the whole thing start because of an alleged incident back when a certain Regiment was serving there during the Boer War? 8)



A private from D Coy was court-martialled for stealing a chicken. This led LCol Otter to berate the battalion, calling them a bunch of chicken stealers. When I describe this, I add that he was half right.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Apr 2014)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> A private from D Coy was court-martialled for stealing a chicken. This led LCol Otter to berate the battalion, calling them a bunch of chicken stealers. When I describe this, I add that he was half right.


THIS is the military history our kids should be learning!  >


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Apr 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Ya KNOW that had to be front page!



The young lady above the "interesting" headline is also a good story.  She's taken over Granny's, "medical" practice with the snakes.  Apparently she conducts her affairs in the buff at times.  (why is our medical system soooo boring?)  

Thanks, Tony, for bringing up the front page like that.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Apr 2014)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Thanks, Tony, for bringing up the front page like that.


Once you brought up the headline, finding the picture was easy - thanks for sharing!


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Apr 2014)

How could you not share?  It's too good to waste.  There was another chicken story a day or so later.  No sex, though...  but I am finding the African papers very entertaining to say the least.


----------



## Danjanou (10 Apr 2014)

Both Uganda and Kenya have some entertaining ones especially if there's a "gay" scandal. PC they are not.


----------



## CougarKing (31 May 2014)

> TWO PEOPLE DIE FETCHING CELLPHONE FROM SEPTIC TANK IN CHINA
> 
> A man and his mother died trying to retrieve a new cellphone from a toilet septic tank in China, Agence France-Presse reports.
> 
> ...



SUN News


----------



## Ram2014 (31 May 2014)

A One Direction fanatic was killed yesterday by her father after buying a VIP concert ticket. Gracelyn, or Grace, was found dead inside the bathroom by her little brother. When the police arrived, the victim’s father was sitting on the corner of the victim’s bedroom with a knife on his hand and his shirt full of blood.
According to the initial investigation, the money that was used in buying the ticket was her tuition fee as the victim is an upcoming 3rd year college. The father worked hard in saving twenty thousand pesos for studies.
The father is now facing a murder charge.

Read more at http://www.pinoydailyjournals.com/entertainment/filipina-one-direction-fan-bought-vip-ticket-killed-by-her-father.html#wLRERi0upwJtUCo3.99

This is a half satire though. There are students begging their parents to blow money worth tuition fee for one semester


----------



## CougarKing (1 Jun 2014)

I'd like to see her try this nude plate stunt in Revelstoke BC where there's more bears about...  ;D



> *Nearly naked PETA activist covered with BBQ sauce in Vancouver*
> CBC – Fri, 30 May, 2014
> 
> *Amy Balcome, an almost naked PETA activist, was drizzled with barbecue sauce on a giant plate in downtown Vancouver Friday, asking people to "Try to Relate to Who is on Your Plate."*
> ...



From CBC via Yahoo News


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jun 2014)

Just love some of the comments:



> Joey
> 
> See what happens when you don't eat meat, You become stupid





> A Yahoo User
> 
> vegans should stop eating the animals food!


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jun 2014)

Only in Canada, eh!: The WTF News

What can you say after reading this, other than to sit and shake your head in amazement that we let this happen:

LINK

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.


> Police not required to speak English: judgment
> 
> CTV Montreal
> Published Friday, June 27, 2014 6:10PM EDT
> ...




As a vast majority of tourists to Quebec are Americans, many of them Afro-Americans, this is utter stupidity.


----------



## medicineman (29 Jun 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Only in Canada, eh!: The WTF News
> 
> What can you say after reading this, other than to sit and shake your head in amazement that we let this happen:
> 
> ...



The highlighted bit reminds me of a conversation I had at a mess dinner in Ft Drum, NY one year...the SSgt I was chatting with made a comment about how when he was posted in to 10th (MTN) Div, he'd been told to get his car insurance with a rider "written in Canadian" in case he went on leave over the border...I suspect this is might be a reason  :.  I did of course have to ask "What language am I speaking right now?" and did point out that the coppers there do in in fact understand English, even if they choose pretend not to speak it.

MM


----------



## CougarKing (1 Aug 2014)

That's not enough to feed the population of the starving North.  :rofl:  Kim Jong Un will probably eat them all.

Christian Science Monitor



> *Why South Korea is throwing 10,000 Choco Pies at the DPRK*
> North Korean defectors and South Korean activists sent balloons full of the chocolate treats over North Korea Weds.
> 
> Christian Science Monitor
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (6 Aug 2014)

I just lost my appetite for Cantonese food...  



> *Hong Kong couple 'salted and cooked by son'*
> 
> Hong Kong (AFP) - *An elderly Hong Kong couple were allegedly dismembered by their son and his friend before being salted, cooked and packed into lunchboxes "like barbecued pork"*, a court has heard.
> 
> ...




From AFP via Yahoo News Australia


----------



## cupper (19 Aug 2014)

More proof that Global Warming is not a hoax, or that the Law of unintended consequences is a real thing (one or the other) >

*BrightSource solar plant sets birds on fire as they fly overhead*
Death estimates range from 1,000 to 28,000 per year

http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/brightsource-solar-plant-sets-birds-on-fire-as-they-fly-overhead-1.2739512



> Workers at a state-of-the-art solar plant in the Mojave Desert have a name for birds that fly through the concentrated beams of solar energy focused upward by the plant's 300,000 mirrors — "streamers," for the smoke plume that comes from birds that ignite in midair.
> 
> Federal wildlife investigators who visited BrightSource Energy's Ivanpah plant last year and watched as birds burned and fell, reporting an average of one "streamer" every two minutes, are urging California officials to halt the operator's application to build a still-bigger version.
> 
> ...


----------



## expwor (27 Aug 2014)

*Zara pulls kids' shirt design resembling WW II concentration camp uniforms
Shirt designed as part of Wild West clothing theme, spokeswoman says*
http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/zara-pulls-kids-shirt-design-resembling-ww-ii-concentration-camp-uniforms-1.2748387
WTF just doesn't even cover it.  

Tom


----------



## ModlrMike (27 Aug 2014)

expwor said:
			
		

> *Zara pulls kids' shirt design resembling WW II concentration camp uniforms
> Shirt designed as part of Wild West clothing theme, spokeswoman says*
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/zara-pulls-kids-shirt-design-resembling-ww-ii-concentration-camp-uniforms-1.2748387
> WTF just doesn't even cover it.
> ...



Not even close!


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Aug 2014)

expwor said:
			
		

> *Zara pulls kids' shirt design resembling WW II concentration camp uniforms
> Shirt designed as part of Wild West clothing theme, spokeswoman says*
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/zara-pulls-kids-shirt-design-resembling-ww-ii-concentration-camp-uniforms-1.2748387
> WTF just doesn't even cover it.
> ...



That's f$$kin sick......whoever designed this needs a swift kick in the junk.


----------



## cupper (27 Aug 2014)

*Gasoline-Loving Spiders Are Forcing Suzuki To Recall 19,000 Cars*

http://www.businessinsider.com/suzuki-recall-kizashi-sedan-due-to-spider-webs-2014-8



> DETROIT (Reuters) - Spiders drawn to gasoline vapors and weaving webs that block a hose to vent those vapors have caused Suzuki Motor of America to recall about 19,000 Kizashi mid-size sedans from model years 2010 to 2013, U.S. regulators said on Wednesday.
> 
> Air flow blocked in the cars' evaporative emissions system can cause negative pressure in the fuel tank, which can lead to cracks which could cause leaks that increase risk of a fire, said the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (27 Aug 2014)

*Is Snapchat really worth $10 billion?*

http://www.marketplace.org/topics/business/snapchat-really-worth-10-billion



> Venture capital firm Kleiner Perkins Caufield and Byers made a pretty breathtaking bet today. It agreed to invest in a deal that values Snapchat at nearly $10 billion. Snapchat is a social network where people share photos that self-destruct within 1-10 seconds.
> 
> It seems like things go this way. One day, you're a struggling start-up, making no profit, paying people in stock options...
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (31 Aug 2014)

They forgot to mention the harem of Swedish prostitutes that Kim Jong Un supposedly keeps in his palace.  



> *North Korea owes $395 million for 1,000 Volvos*
> 
> Posted : 2014-08-31 17:05
> Updated : 2014-08-31 17:49
> ...



Source: Korea Times (South Korean news site)


----------



## CougarKing (2 Sep 2014)

:blotto:

YUCK!



> *Gross Photos Show Sewer Workers Battling A 'Fatberg' The Size Of A Boeing 747 Under London*
> 
> Thames Water, the company that keeps sewers flowing freely under London, has released a set of disgusting pictures of a "fatberg" that took a week to remove from a 262-foot stretch of Shepherd's Bush Road in West London. The water authority says it was the size of a Boeing 747, if it were buried underground.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Sweat (2 Sep 2014)

Tell me that's not from a Brit cookbook.  ;D


----------



## Ex-Pat FlagWagger (3 Sep 2014)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Tell me that's not from a Brit cookbook.  ;D



I've never seen any recipe, British or otherwise, call for wet-wipes... our penchant for lard in cooking came first so the problem is solely down to the use of wet-wipes!


----------



## cupper (3 Sep 2014)

Disposable wipes are now the scourge of the sewage system.


----------



## CougarKing (10 Sep 2014)

A man becomes Australia's version of the Canadian famous in China as "Da Shan" :   ;D

Yahoo Daily Buzz



> *Australian man wakes up from coma, can speak Mandarin fluently*
> By Nadine Kalinauskas | Daily Buzz – 1 hour 2 minutes ago
> 
> Ever wish you could speak another language fluently without having to go through all the trouble of learning it?
> ...


----------



## Kirkhill (10 Sep 2014)

So my French teacher should have given into her baser instincts and hit me over the head with a two-by-four?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 Sep 2014)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> So my French teacher should have given into her baser instincts and hit me over the head with a two-by-four?



That might have solved a few problems


----------



## Kirkhill (10 Sep 2014)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> That might have solved a few problems



Nasty....


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Sep 2014)

> Chinese medical student died of heart attack as he looked at 'sexy magazine' when he made fourth donation to sperm bank in a week
> 
> A Chinese medical student died of a heart attack while looking at a 'sexy magazine' in a sperm bank - on his fourth visit to the centre in just over a week.  Zheng Gang, 23, was found dead in a private booth of a fertility clinic at Wuhan University after nurses noticed he was spending longer than usual producing his sample.  Two hours after he first entered the cubicle, medics broke in to find him lying unconscious on the floor.  Despite frantic efforts to resuscitate him where he lay, doctors pronounced him dead at the scene.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (17 Sep 2014)

Dennis Rodman wannabe?  ;D



> *US man held for alleged attempt to swim to N Korea*
> 
> SEOUL, South Korea (AP) — South Korean border guards arrested an American man who they believe was attempting to swim across a river to rival North Korea, a South Korean defense official said Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (17 Sep 2014)

Colossal waste of government funds to be demolished:

 MONTRÉAL–MIRABEL PASSENGER TERMINAL TO BE DEMOLISHED


----------



## dimsum (21 Sep 2014)

The jokes practically write themselves.



> A Chinese hospital in Nanjing, capital of Jiangsu Province, has introduced a new machine that makes sperm donation even easier- an automatic sperm extractor. I’m all for hands-free technology, but have scientists gone a little too far with this invention?
> 
> The effortless machine features a massage pipe that can be adjusted to suit the height of the user. All the gentleman has to do is plug in the frequency, amplitude and temperature and off they go. It’s also fitted with a small screen for those feeling uninspired.
> 
> According to the director of the urology department of the hospital, the machine is designed to help individuals that are finding it difficult to retrieve sperm the old fashioned way. We're not entirely convinced that standing in a room shared by many other people and being milked like a cow is going to help, but their efforts are commendable. Here’s to technology.



http://www.iflscience.com/technology/automatic-sperm-extractor-introduced-chinese-hospital


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Sep 2014)

Medical device = a gazillion dollars. Flesh light = $100


----------



## medicineman (21 Sep 2014)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> The jokes practically write themselves.
> 
> http://www.iflscience.com/technology/automatic-sperm-extractor-introduced-chinese-hospital



To quote my 9D after reading her that - "gives new meaning to the term circle jerk"

MM


----------



## a_majoor (29 Sep 2014)

How do you even comment on this?

http://www.loweringthebar.net/2014/09/polygamist-ninja-women-unprepared-for-swordplay.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+LoweringTheBar+%28Lowering+the+Bar%29



> *Polygamist Ninja Women Unprepared for Swordplay*
> I should probably set up a Google Alert for the phrase "I've never seen anything like this." It usually signals pretty good material.
> 
> In this case, what the officer had never seen was an incident in which, as The Guardian put it, "two armed 'polygamist' women dressed 'like ninjas' were subdued by a sword-wielding man during a home invasion." I've written about polygamists, ninjas, and sword-wielding men, but I think this is the first time even I have seen all three combined.
> ...


----------



## DAA (17 Oct 2014)

What will people think of next?      :rofl:

Florida man allegedly has sex with toy horse in Walmart

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/WeirdNews/2014/10/16/22011926.html


----------



## CougarKing (17 Oct 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Medical device = a gazillion dollars. Flesh light = $100



For everything else, there's Mastercard.  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Oct 2014)

_"*$13m lawsuit proves Red Bull doesn't give you wings*
Caffeinated drinks giant Red Bull GmbH sued for falsely claiming their product "gives you wings" and agrees to pay out $10 to every person who bought the drink since 2002 ...."_


----------



## cupper (19 Oct 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> _"*$13m lawsuit proves Red Bull doesn't give you wings*
> Caffeinated drinks giant Red Bull GmbH sued for falsely claiming their product "gives you wings" and agrees to pay out $10 to every person who bought the drink since 2002 ...."_



That explains the change in marketing of late. Truly WTF.  :facepalm:


----------



## George Wallace (20 Oct 2014)

And people wonder why some worry about the spread of Islam:

LINK

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.


> PAKISTAN COURT UPHOLDS DEATH SENTENCE AGAINST CHRISTIAN WOMAN WHO DRANK FROM WELL RESERVED FOR MUSLIMS
> 
> by OLIVER LANE
> 17 Oct 2014
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Oct 2014)

No amount of insanity, however small, that comes out of that country makes me raise my eyebrows anymore.  That whole country is totally barking mad and foaming at the mouth.


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Oct 2014)

If we were to attempt to say "Christian faiths " at certain areas how long do you think it would be before AI were all over us?


----------



## cupper (21 Oct 2014)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> No amount of insanity, however small, that comes out of that country makes me raise my eyebrows anymore.  That whole country is totally barking mad and foaming at the mouth.



And they have nukes too.  anic:


----------



## dapaterson (21 Oct 2014)

73 year old Quebec high school teacher fired over soft core films she made 40+ years ago.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/montreal-teacher-73-loses-job-over-film-nudity-more-than-40-years-ago/article21183669/


----------



## cupper (21 Oct 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> 73 year old Quebec high school teacher fired over soft core films she made 40+ years ago.
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/montreal-teacher-73-loses-job-over-film-nudity-more-than-40-years-ago/article21183669/



Sure, like that's the problem with today's education system.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Oct 2014)

Hell I would have thought she would be a shoe in for the sex education classes...


----------



## George Wallace (21 Oct 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> 73 year old Quebec high school teacher fired over soft core films she made 40+ years ago.
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/montreal-teacher-73-loses-job-over-film-nudity-more-than-40-years-ago/article21183669/



Same prestigious school:



> Meanwhile, the school – a Jesuit-founded institution that groomed leaders such as Pierre Trudeau and his son, Justin –



This could explain some of the decisions of the school and its students.    :


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (21 Oct 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> 73 year old Quebec high school teacher fired over soft core films she made 40+ years ago.
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/montreal-teacher-73-loses-job-over-film-nudity-more-than-40-years-ago/article21183669/



Probably the best they could find to finally get her to retire, whether she wants to or not.


----------



## CougarKing (21 Oct 2014)

;D

Yahoo News



> *Lovesick Chinese woman, 26, dumped by boyfriend spends entire week in KFC*
> 
> Depressed Tan Shen, 26, from Chengdu, in China’s southwest Sichuan Province, decided she needed some fried comfort food to get over her ex
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (24 Oct 2014)

Wow. You really _can_ fool some of the people all of the time. Especially foodies. Watch the embedded video:

http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2014/10/23/mcdonald_s_organic_prank_for_foodies_two_dutch_pranksters_play_trick_at.html?wpsrc=sh_all_dt_tw_top



> OGOCT. 23 2014 5:08 PM
> *What Happens When You Serve McDonald’s to Food Snobs and Tell Them It’s Organic*
> By L.V. Anderson
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Dec 2014)

Hamilton woman lived with husband's corpse for months believing God would resurrect him

The macabre case first came to light back in January, when the woman was arrested and charged with neglect of duty regarding a dead body and indignity to a body. 

The two charges were withdrawn and replaced with the single charge under the Coroner's Act.

The sheriff found the 51-year-old’s body while trying to evict Wald and his family from their St. Matthews Avenue home in the city’s north end last year.

Regional coroner Dr. Jack Stanborough told CBC news in a previous interview that Wald’s body was found in an “advanced state of decomposition” when it was discovered in an upstairs bedroom.

“Evidence suggests he’d been dead for weeks, if not months,” Stanborough said.

More at link

Ewwwww.....   :boke:


----------



## cupper (2 Dec 2014)

That just goes to show that wives still won't let anything go, even after death.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Dec 2014)

Not only that, seems as if she couldn't bring her husband to heal.


----------



## cupper (5 Dec 2014)

This is why Europe cant't have nice things:

*EU Court Orders France To Compensate Somali Pirates*

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/12/05/368763707/eu-court-orders-france-to-compensate-somali-pirates



> The European Court of Human Rights has ordered France to pay up to 7,000 euros in compensation to each of nine Somali pirates who were detained after hijacking two French yachts in the Gulf of Aden in 2008.
> 
> Some of the pirates seized the 290-foot luxury yacht Le Ponant in the Gulf of Aden, taking hostage 30 people, including 22 French nationals. Others were involved in hijacking the second vessel, a 50-foot sailboat. French commandos retook both vessels in separate raids, months apart, after ransoms amounting to about $2 million were paid in each incident.
> 
> ...


----------



## Retired AF Guy (6 Dec 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> This is why Europe cant't have nice things:
> 
> *EU Court Orders France To Compensate Somali Pirates*
> 
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/12/05/368763707/eu-court-orders-france-to-compensate-somali-pirates



Hopefully, the French will tell the court to go pound salt!!


----------



## medicineman (6 Dec 2014)

:facepalm:

MM


----------



## BorisK (8 Dec 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> This is why Europe cant't have nice things:
> 
> *EU Court Orders France To Compensate Somali Pirates*
> 
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/12/05/368763707/eu-court-orders-france-to-compensate-somali-pirates



Unreal.  I personally enjoyed this from the comment section :

'How about the court keep a running tab?

France owes pirates: 7,000 euro * 9 = e54,000 
Pirates owe France: e4,000,000

Balance: 4,000,000 - 54,000 = e3,946,000'


----------



## Marchog (8 Dec 2014)

Chlorine gas attack on a furry convention.

GAS! GAS! GA- wait _what_?

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/12/08/furry-convention-chlorine-gas-leak-sends-19-to-hospital-police-it-was-intentional/


----------



## cupper (8 Dec 2014)

> including many dressed in cartoonish animal costumes for an annual furries convention who were ushered across the street to a convention centre that was hosting a dog show.



 :rofl:

That would have been quite the sight to see ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Dec 2014)

I couldn't possibly make this up ....


> *Last week Green Party Leader Elizabeth May presented a petition calling for a Parliamentary review of new forensic evidence regarding the events of September 11, 2001.*
> 
> This petition was submitted by citizens from four provinces, and is supported by three professional organizations who have been digging into 9/11 evidence for years.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Dec 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I couldn't possibly make this up ....



 :facepalm: This should be good.....


----------



## Marchog (10 Dec 2014)

Nothing surprises me when it comes to Lizzie May.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Dec 2014)

Marchog said:
			
		

> Nothing surprises me when it comes to Lizzie May.


It's one thing to just plant a petition on the table in the House, but to set up a news conference in the Parliamentary media studio?  Let's see how many reporters show up - and what (if any) coverage comes out of the get-together.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 Dec 2014)

Haven't heard a peep yet on that press conference.

Oh well! Blame it on Jean Béliveau's funeral preempting them.


----------



## GAP (10 Dec 2014)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Haven't heard a peep yet on that press conference.
> 
> Oh well! Blame it on Jean Béliveau's funeral preempting them.



Imagine that.....going and dying just to get attention.....uh.....do you think May might take the hint?


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Dec 2014)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Haven't heard a peep yet on that press conference.
> 
> Oh well! Blame it on Jean Béliveau's funeral preempting them.



It's all Harpers fault.....right? :subbies:


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Dec 2014)

Actually, someone DID go ....


> A coalition of 9/11 conspiracy theorists want the Canadian government to do its own investigation into the tragic events of Sept. 11, 2001.
> 
> The group has collected over 1,400 Canadian signatures on a petition and are calling for a parliamentary review of the new forensic evidence. They said explosives which contained nano thermite and not airplanes crashing into the World Trade Centre brought the towers down. Nano thermite is a chemical in explosives used mostly by the military.
> 
> ...


More from Sun Media here.


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Dec 2014)

Not many people know that when you expose concrete to intense heat it explodes. Concrete never fully dries, there is always (depending on the thickness) water trapped inside, and steam is a very energetic force.


----------



## Old Sweat (11 Dec 2014)

I don't know what is worse: the twisted minds that could construct a conspiracy theory that includes the concealment of thousands of pounds of explosives in two major commercial structures occupied by thousands of people and then organize some unwitting dupes to fly two hijacked airliners into precisely the right places to trigger the destruction of the buildings; or a highly educated parliamentarian who displays an astonishing lack of common sense by giving these people a platform.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Dec 2014)

According to them, the dumbest man in history concocted the greatest conspiracy in the history of the USA


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Dec 2014)

I'll throw this in here as it was a WTF moment for me today.  I am at present taking a Class 3 driving course in the Windsor NS area.  We were passing through town on the route our road exam will take.  Each of us did two laps of the complete circuit before trading places behind the wheel.  One of the buildings we passed by each time was the local Library branch.  On one of our passes by I was bewildered to see a large man being led away in handcuffs to a RCMP cruiser.  Now that, is not something you would expect to see at the public library, at least I don't.  WTF did he do?  Large book fine?  Not whispering inside???   

There also was on our route a film production of some sort in progress at one of the large Victorian homes you see here.  Cameras on booms, all the sort of Hollywood stuff you'd expect to see.  And I thought that would be the most exciting/interesting unexpected thing to see.  Apparently there's more to Windsor for an outsider like me than meets the eye...  :nod:


----------



## George Wallace (11 Dec 2014)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> ........  Apparently there's more to Windsor for an outsider like me than meets the eye...  :nod:



Why yes there is.  It is the home of army.ca.    ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Dec 2014)

I hope that wasn't Mike I saw today.     I'll bet his place was the one with the nice red and black Rolls in the backyard next to the Petrocan.


----------



## cupper (11 Dec 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Why yes there is.  It is the home of army.ca.    ;D



Thought Mike's addy was in Port Williams. And having relatives that live in Windsor, you definitely make the distinction. Falmouth and Hantsport are the same. ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Dec 2014)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I don't know what is worse: the twisted minds that could construct a conspiracy theory that includes the concealment of thousands of pounds of explosives in two major commercial structures occupied by thousands of people and then organize some unwitting dupes to fly two hijacked airliners into precisely the right places to trigger the destruction of the buildings; or a highly educated parliamentarian who displays an astonishing lack of common sense by giving these people a platform.



Not only that, many structures are made structurally unsound during the process of rigging a building for demolition. It's a great deal of work, plus the wiring of many kilos of plastic explosive and the wiring etc takes time.
I think someone might have noticed that.


----------



## cupper (11 Dec 2014)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I don't know what is worse: the twisted minds that could construct a conspiracy theory that includes the concealment of thousands of pounds of explosives in two major commercial structures occupied by thousands of people and then organize some unwitting dupes to fly two hijacked airliners into precisely the right places to trigger the destruction of the buildings; or a highly educated parliamentarian who displays an astonishing lack of common sense by giving these people a platform.



I remember hearing a story about some of these morons potentially having their licenses revoked by their state bodies for putting together such an asinine proposal together that their credentials were being called into question. I don't think anything ever came of it, but I would certainly wonder about a professional that would sign off on some of the stuff these people have put out there. Especially the ones claiming to be experts in structural engineering.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Dec 2014)

The liability monster runs wild ....


> The city is putting the brakes on spinning playground equipment following reports of injuries, a Parks Department spokeswoman said.
> 
> Rotating metal saucers that kids ride at two Park Slope playgrounds were recently welded into place so they can't move, and the city has made similar modifications or removed a total of seven disks citywide "in the interest of public safety," the spokeswoman said.
> 
> ...


DNAinfo.com, 5 Dec 2014


----------



## cupper (12 Dec 2014)

Well it's the slow death of viral videos. :facepalm:

Should have seen this coming a long time ago with the death of lawn darts. :nod:


----------



## CougarKing (16 Dec 2014)

Aah...the life of an ESL teacher travelling through Asia...to go sightseeing and meet new people. And get slapped by them.  :blotto:

CTV news video link



> *Watch as Thai monk slaps English teacher on train*
> CTVNews.ca Staff
> Published Tuesday, December 16, 2014 10:53AM EST
> Last Updated Tuesday, December 16, 2014 1:20PM EST
> ...


----------



## cupper (22 Dec 2014)

Could have posted up under dumbest thing as well, but this has so many WTF's about it that it works here best.

*Iggy Azalea target of hackers saying they'll release sex tape of rapper*

http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/iggy-azalea-target-of-hackers-saying-they-ll-release-sex-tape-of-rapper-1.2881077



> A Twitter account linked to the hacker group Anonymous warns Iggy Azalea to apologize to hip hop artist Azealia Banks and New York protesters, or it will release still images from an alleged "X rated tape" belonging to the Australian rapper.
> 
> "You have exactly 48 hours from now to release a statement apologizing to @AzealiaBanks and the protesters in NYC," reads a message posted Saturday from the now-defunct account @TheAnonMessage, and captured by Vulture.com.
> 
> ...



WTF 1: Why is this even newsworthy?

WTF 2: WTF is Anonymous getting involved in a petty pissing match between two formulaic schlock bubblegum pop stars.

WTF 3: Why do I even know who these people are? :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## a_majoor (29 Dec 2014)

Things to be afraid of....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2843871/Ancient-Martian-civilisation-wiped-nuclear-bomb-wielding-aliens-attack-Earth-claims-physicist.html#ixzz3NIx1s2jt



> *Ancient Martian civilisation was wiped out by nuclear bomb-wielding aliens - and they could attack Earth next, claims physicist*
> Scientist is to present his theory that ancient life on Mars was massacred
> Dr Brandenburg is giving a talk on his research tomorrow in Illinois
> He says there is evidence for two nuclear explosions on Mars
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (30 Dec 2014)

God knows what this pervert was going to do with the dog...  

Sun News



> *PENNSYLVANIA BURGLAR MASTURBATES, STEALS DOG, GETS SHOT: COPS*
> 
> Police say a burglar masturbated in front of a woman, stole her dog and then was shot while trying to break into another unit in a Bensalem, Pennsylvania apartment complex on Sunday evening, NBC Philadelphia reports.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (30 Dec 2014)

Stay classy Douchesylvania. :facepalm:


----------



## cupper (14 Jan 2015)

What is most WTF about this is that no one on her side is doing anything to refute the claim or even denying it. 

*NASCAR's Kurt Busch Testifies That Ex-Girlfriend Is An Assassin*

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2015/01/13/377082833/nascar-s-kurt-busch-testifies-that-ex-girlfriend-is-an-assassin?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=20150114



> Testifying about a request for a protective order against him, race car driver Kurt Busch told a Dover, Del., court this week that his former girlfriend is an assassin. Patricia Driscoll, who dated Busch for four years, requested the order last November, shortly after their relationship ended.
> 
> Driscoll has also filed a criminal complaint against Busch, alleging that he grabbed her and slammed her head into the wall of his motor coach at Dover International Speedway last fall. Busch denies those claims, which the authorities have been considering separately.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (14 Jan 2015)

Why I continue to live here, I just don't know. However this does explain why government is the way it is south of the 49th.

*Jailed lawmaker’s return brings Virginia Capitol more unwanted attention*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/virginia-politics/morrissey-faces-ice-other-obstacles-on-his-way-to-the-capitol-from-jail/2015/01/14/90d64fb6-9c06-11e4-96cc-e858eba91ced_story.html?hpid=z4



> RICHMOND, Va. — Joseph D. Morrissey left his jail cell for the day and headed to a tiny office cluttered with moving boxes next to the state Capitol, where he took an oath of office to serve in the Virginia House of Delegates.
> 
> One day after winning re-election, the state delegate brought new drama to the oldest continuous law-making body in the New World: a jailed legislator who makes laws by day on work release and gets locked up again by night.
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (25 Jan 2015)

Well, this is the 21rst century. The headline could certainly be more informative, though. 

http://www.newsweek.com/scientists-figure-out-how-unboil-egg-chemistry-301791?piano_d=1



> *Scientists Figure Out How to Unboil an Egg*
> BY ZOË SCHLANGER 1/24/15 AT 12:28 PM
> 
> Filed Under: Tech & Science, Health and Science, Chemistry
> ...


----------



## Pusser (29 Jan 2015)

"House members are wrestling with constitutional questions as well as the shame of yet another tawdry episode in a state unaccustomed to political scandal."

Sounds to me like they are very accustomed to political scandal...


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jan 2015)

Who's the Russian marketing wizard that thought THIS would sell?


> A Russian weight-loss group has come under fire after it invited its followers to adopt a food regime based on the rations supplied during the Siege of Leningrad — when 630,000 people died of starvation.
> 
> The call for a "blockade diet," posted on Facebook on Tuesday by a group named "Get Thin Like Me," was timed to coincide with the 71st anniversary of the city's liberation from a Nazi siege.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (5 Feb 2015)

WTF?!! Someone has watched the "Last of the Mohicans" movie too many times.   :facepalm:

Sun News



> *Man rips out another man's heart, eats it to prove he's 'not gay'*
> 
> A South African man who ripped out another man's heart and ate it in order to somehow prove he wasn't gay apologized to the victim's families.
> 35-year-old Andrew Chimboza pleaded guilty to murdering 62-year-old Mbuyiselo Manona last year.
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2015)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> WTF?!! Someone has watched the "Last of the Mohicans" movie too many times.   :facepalm:
> 
> Sun News


Best "Ya think?" line from the story ....


> .... He added he didn't know why he ate the heart, but admitted he exceeded the boundaries of self-defense ....


----------



## cupper (5 Feb 2015)

There is a time and a place to rip out a man's heart and eat it in front of him as he is dying. 

This is certainly not one of those times.  :facepalm:


----------



## dimsum (6 Feb 2015)

> Chimboza claims Manona attacked him in a jealous rage after accusing him of sleeping with his girlfriend and he ripped out his heart because "it was full of hatred and jealousy."



So....a man sleeping with a woman in SA is considered gay?   ???



> The crown prosecutor said that "Because the removal of the heart was not the cause of death per se, it does not therefore have too much bearing on the plea of murder."



I'm not a doctor, but generally removing a heart when not undergoing an operation is usually a main cause of death.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Feb 2015)

How do you explain this to your wife... neighbours, family and friends.  If you can.



> Man who had sex with CHIHUAHUA jailed after wife spots him abusing family pet on security camera
> Marc Gonzalez, 61, from Palm Beach County, to spend 100 days in jail
> Abused dog on patio of house he shared with wife and three children
> Dog bore 'physical trauma' from attack and repeatedly tried to escape
> ...


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Feb 2015)

Green energy?

Pornhub's 'Wankband' encourages masturbating for the environment

Pornhub presents “The Wankband” — wearable tech that purportedly generates energy when you, for whatever reason, move your arm in and up-and-down motion.

That “dirty energy” can later be used to charge digital devices, Pornhub claims. The pornography site calls it “guilt-free electricity.”

“Every day, millions of hours of adult content are consumed online, wasting energy in the process and hurting the environment,” the product description reads.

“At Pornhub we decided to do something about it. Introducing The Wankband: The first wearable tech that allows you to love the planet by loving yourself.”

The site said the device is still in development, but encourages people to sign up for beta testing.

“The power,” Pornhub said, “is in your hand.”

http://www.ottawasun.com/2015/02/27/pornhubs-wankband-encourages-masturbating-for-the-environment


----------



## jollyjacktar (27 Feb 2015)

I heard about this last night while driving home, laughed my ass off.   ;D



> Man caught playing trumpet while driving on West Gate Bridge
> 
> Updated 17 Feb 2015, 6:03pm
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (25 Mar 2015)

You know, if paranoid conspiracy theorists yell long and loud enough, it becomes a self fulfilling prophesy, and the government puts them on the watch list. :nod:

*Conspiracy Theorists Think an Army Training Exercise Will Bring Martial Law to the US This Summer*

https://news.vice.com/article/conspiracy-theorists-think-an-army-training-exercise-will-bring-martial-law-to-the-us-this-summer



> An unclassified document that outlines a US Army training exercise scheduled for this summer includes a color-coded map that refers to Texas as "hostile territory" and calls a portion of California an "insurgent pocket," leading a certain fringe on the internet to claim the exercise is really a dress rehearsal for a government plot to declare martial law.
> 
> The training exercise, known as Jade Helm 15, is scheduled to take place between July 15 and September 15 across parts of Texas, California, Arizona, and New Mexico, and will involve Green Berets, Navy SEALs, and other Special Ops forces. The uproar is over a slideshow presentation that outlines the effects the exercises might have on local populations. The US Army would not confirm the legitimacy of the document.
> 
> ...



 :facepalm:


----------



## Danjanou (25 Mar 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> You know, if paranoid conspiracy theorists yell long and loud enough, it becomes a self fulfilling prophesy, and the government puts them on the watch list. :nod:
> 
> *Conspiracy Theorists Think an Army Training Exercise Will Bring Martial Law to the US This Summer*
> 
> ...



Someone must have been watching this on DVD http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0058576/


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Mar 2015)

That's on par with all the Separatist crackpots here in Quebec that claim Ottawa is planning an invasion of Quebec every time the Militia exercises in Eastern Ontario. 

P.s.: I remember that movie - wasn't it the one that made the point that all the forces int eh US play politics, except for the Marines?


----------



## G.R-B (25 Mar 2015)

Ah! And when they go out of their way to make an impossible scenario, say, a zombie apocalypse, so that this type of confusion doesn't happen, they get flak for wasting money training for imaginary things.  :facepalm:


----------



## Lightguns (25 Mar 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> That's on par with all the Separatist crackpots here in Quebec that claim Ottawa is planning an invasion of Quebec every time the Militia exercises in Eastern Ontario.
> 
> P.s.: I remember that movie - wasn't it the one that made the point that all the forces int eh US play politics, except for the Marines?



Yup, Kirk Douglas is the Marine Colonel ADC to Burt Lancaster the Army General and chief of staff plotting the coup with the help of the Air Force.  He works for the President to undermine Lancaster and POTUS makes a surprise TV address exposing the Army and Air Force.


----------



## CougarKing (30 Mar 2015)

:blotto:

Pulse.ng



> *Man drowns himself after seeing ugly bride for the first time*
> 
> Groom Kang Hu was left so disappointed after seeing his bride for the first time that he he attempted to drown himself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danjanou (30 Mar 2015)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Yup, Kirk Douglas is the Marine Colonel ADC to Burt Lancaster the Army General and chief of staff plotting the coup with the help of the Air Force.  He works for the President to undermine Lancaster and POTUS makes a surprise TV address exposing the Army and Air Force.



There was a really bad remake made for TV http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109730/


----------



## CougarKing (2 Apr 2015)

Note to self: ALWAYS check the actual route on your car GPS!  :facepalm:

Fox News



> *Woman burned alive in crash after GPS leads driver off demolished bridge*
> 
> *A driver was forced to watch his wife being burned alive Saturday inside their wrecked SUV after he drove off the ramp to a demolished bridge by apparently following GPS navigation, authorities say.*
> 
> ...



How or why would someone ignore all of that?


----------



## kratz (3 Apr 2015)

Ref:  Washington Post



> Indiana state lawmaker accuses GOP member’s 18-month old son of racism
> 
> 
> By Kellan Howell - The Washington Times - Saturday, March 28, 2015
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Apr 2015)

Kratz, great segue into your sig line! ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Apr 2015)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Note to self: ALWAYS check the actual route on your car GPS!  :facepalm:
> 
> Fox News
> 
> How or why would someone ignore all of that?



What an idiot. Tragiic



			
				kratz said:
			
		

> Ref:  Washington Post



Another idiot. Not quite as tragic but if this is what Americans elect....and to an extent we do the same.


----------



## exectuter (4 Apr 2015)

Not Canada, but a good reminder on professionalism and what not to post online.
Ref: http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/front/archives/2015/04/04/2003615112


> Officers face probe after Apache breach
> 
> Five officers in an elite special forces unit face disciplinary measures and will be investigated in a judiciary probe after a media storm erupted over television personality Janet Lee showing off pictures of her and her husband sitting in the cockpit of an Apache helicopter at a restricted military base in northern Taiwan
> 
> ...


----------



## ModlrMike (5 Apr 2015)

Man dies during sex with scarecrow

The rotting remains of Jose Alberto, whose neighbours said was a loner, were found in his home.
----------------------------

You can't make this stuff up; or at least I can't.


----------



## kratz (22 Apr 2015)

CBC.ca



> Quebec girl told to stop reading by school bus driver
> 
> Sarah Auger, 8, enjoyed reading to and from school, until the bus driver said it was dangerous



 :facepalm:


----------



## George Wallace (22 Apr 2015)

kratz said:
			
		

> CBC.ca
> 
> 
> > Quebec girl told to stop reading by school bus driver
> ...



Perhaps she was reading "Fifty Shades of Gray".......  >


----------



## CougarKing (23 Apr 2015)

I've heard of paid mourners or "crying ladies" at funerals of rich people in certain Asian countries, but strippers?   

Canadian Press



> *China to crack down on performances by strippers at rural funerals*
> 
> BEIJING, China - Chinese officials are launching a campaign to crack down on stripteases and other lewd shows that have become popular at funerals in some rural areas, the Ministry of Culture said Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Retired AF Guy (23 Apr 2015)

kratz said:
			
		

> CBC.ca
> 
> Quote
> 
> ...





> Abel complained to the school board, which deferred to the driver, saying the person who drives the bus is allowed to make the rules.
> 
> "The responsibility of a school bus driver is to transport students safely," said Mario Champagne, general secretary and director of communications for the Hautes-Rivière school board.



Another bureaucrat that doesn't have the guts to make a decision and passes the buck,


----------



## cupper (29 Apr 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> You know, if paranoid conspiracy theorists yell long and loud enough, it becomes a self fulfilling prophesy, and the government puts them on the watch list. :nod:
> 
> *Conspiracy Theorists Think an Army Training Exercise Will Bring Martial Law to the US This Summer*
> 
> ...



And it just doesn't stop.

*Paranoia catches Abbott’s attention: Gov orders Texas guard to monitor military exercises over fears of federal takeover*

http://trailblazersblog.dallasnews.com/2015/04/paranoia-catches-abbott-attention-gov-orders-texas-guard-to-monitor-military-exercises-over-fears-of-federal-takeover.html/



> Gov. Greg Abbott ordered the Texas Guard to monitor federal military exercises in Texas after some citizens have lit up the Internet saying the maneuvers are actually the prelude to martial law.
> 
> The operation causing rampant suspicions is a new kind of exercise involving elite teams such as the SEALs and Green Berets from four military branches training over several states from July 15 to Sept. 15
> 
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Apr 2015)

It seems as if Texas is continuing the practice of electing less than sterling thinkers as Gov.  Garbage in/garbage out.   :nod:


----------



## cupper (4 May 2015)

This pretty much sums up the whole situation. But seriously - WTF is wrong with Texas?

Best quote ever: *Paranoia is a mental illness, not a super power.*

*Jade Helm: The Insanity that Ate Texas*

http://www.stonekettle.com/2015/05/jade-helm-insanity-that-ate-texas.html



> Jade Helm.
> 
> Martial Law.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (5 May 2015)

Shanghaiist



> *Drunk Beijing man steals horse from race track to get home*
> 
> A man in Beijing who threw back one too many drinks at a horse racing track on May 3 found it in his best interest to ditch his car and instead take one of the majestic creatures for a ride home, a journey that ended up taking him three hours.
> The man, surnamed Wang, said that he and his friends had left the racecourse and were intoxicated when he decided to leave his car and pull one of the black horses from its stables. He grabbed some reins and took off on horseback towards home, which was around 20km away.
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (19 May 2015)

This following Waco, makes you wonder if there is a madness now creeping into society.

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Bicyclist gunned down near Windsor
> 
> Robert Garrison, KUSA 6:17 a.m. MDT May 19, 2015
> 
> ...



More on LINK including news video.


[Note:  This is Windsor, Colorado.]


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jun 2015)

Sort of like the people who don't vote in an election complaining about the efforts of those elected to do their jobs, but not the way that they (non-voters) want things done:


LINK

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.


> Royal succession law to be contested in Quebec court
> 
> CTV News
> Stephanie Marin , The Canadian Press
> ...


  

This should prove interesting.  I am sure many Constitutional Lawyers will now be involved in Constitutional Debate among a group that is not likely to ever reach agreement to the same extent that the original framers of the Constitution were able to meet.


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Jun 2015)

Don't cut your lawn in Vaudreuil-Dorion after 1600 on a weekend or holiday.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=635065&playlistId=1.2421527&binId=1.810401&playlistPageNum=1&binPageNum=1


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Jun 2015)

Passengers en rote from Chicago to London were diverted to Goose Bay.The 200 passengers stayed in barracks and the flight crew in a hotel.I was surprised that Goose Bay even had a hotel. ;D

https://gma.yahoo.com/passengers-aboard-diverted-united-airlines-flight-spend-night-134628749--abc-news-topstories.html#


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jun 2015)

Not QUITE _"Capricorn One"_, but still ....


> An international probe should be launched into various murky details surrounding the U.S. moon landings between 1969 and 1972, Russia's Investigative Committee spokesman said Tuesday.
> 
> Vladimir Markin penned a column for the Izvestia newspaper arguing that U.S. authorities had crossed a line by launching a large-scale corruption probe targeting nine FIFA officials. The scandal surrounding the case prompted the June 2 resignation of longtime FIFA president Sepp Blatter, and sparked a heated debate about Russia's role as host of the 2018 World Cup.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jul 2015)

Dear American Think Tank and former American diplomat serving in Canada:

Canada has F-18's, not F-16's as mentioned in paragraph 3 of this paper analyzing whazzup in Canadian politics.

Kthxbye


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jul 2015)

Now here is a really good one (German links at bottom):

(Link in Title)

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Meanwhile in Germany...
> 
> Friday, 3 July 2015
> 
> ...



LINK to blog (with photos).






> Police confiscate WW2 tank hidden in cellar
> 
> THE LOCAL.de
> Germany's news in English
> ...



More on LINK.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Jul 2015)

Yup, better get that torpedo before he runs amok and uses it on someone.

They sound like NDP\ Liberals\ Gov't of Quebec.

 :facepalm:


----------



## dangerboy (4 Jul 2015)

More hijinks involving weapons:



> A Fort Bragg soldier with an AR-15 assault-type rifle wearing a military ballistic panel carrier and carrying multiple rifle ammunition magazines caused a busy Cross Creek Mall to lock down Thursday night.
> 
> Bryan Scott Wolfinger, 25, was charged early this morning with going armed to the terror of the public. He told police he was preparing to have photographs taken with military equipment when 911 calls sent Fayetteville police to the mall.



http://www.stripes.com/news/us/fort-bragg-soldier-charged-with-causing-panic-after-going-to-nc-mall-armed-with-military-gear-1.356194


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jul 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yup, better get that torpedo before he runs amok and uses it on someone.


When torpedoes are outlawed, only outlaws will have torpedoes, no?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (4 Jul 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yup, better get that torpedo before he runs amok and uses it on someone.
> 
> They sound like NDP\ Liberals\ Gov't of Quebec.
> 
> :facepalm:



Sure, go ahead and include the pinko government of Quebec for good measure. After all, it's not as if Albertans would ever vote in a socialist government … Oh! Wait…  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jul 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Sure, go ahead and include the pinko government of Quebec for good measure. After all, it's not as if Albertans would ever vote in a socialist government … Oh! Wait…  ;D



LOL!  Not to mention the Quebec Protectorate of New Brunswick.   >


----------



## cupper (4 Jul 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> When torpedoes are outlawed, only outlaws will have torpedoes, no?



Torpedoes don't sink ships, Seamen with torpedoes do.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (4 Jul 2015)

> Meanwhile in Germany...



I must say that the Panther and Flak 88 look in pretty good condition.  Not to many good looking Panther's around these days.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jul 2015)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> .........  Not to many good looking Panther's around these days.



Where do they fall in line with Cougars?


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Jul 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Where do they fall in line with Cougars?



A bit older than Cougars......oh you mean the vehicle?  >


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Jul 2015)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> A bit older than Cougars......oh you mean the vehicle?  >



If they're older than Cougars, then does that not make them Sabre Tooth Tigers vs Panthers...


----------



## Haggis (5 Jul 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> If they're older than Cougars, then does that not make them Sabre Tooth Tigers vs Panthers...



One person's Cougar is another person's Kitten.


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Jul 2015)

Haggis said:
			
		

> One person's Cougar is another person's Kitten.



Very wise words.   >


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jul 2015)

Another reason the UN is ineffective is shown in the people who are sent there:

Can anyone say anything else after reading this:

LINK

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.


> UN: When Palestinian Men Beat Their Wives, It’s Israel’s Fault
> 
> In her recent report to the U.N. Human Rights Council, High Commissioner for Human Rights Navi Pillay revives the bizarre charge, made by one of her colleagues in 2005, that when Palestinian men beat their wives, it’s Israel’s fault:
> 
> .............................



Whole blurb on LINK.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (16 Jul 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Can anyone say anything else after reading this:



Actually, I can.

And the very first thing to say is that in no, repeat no report did the UN ever say that "When Palestinian men beat their wives, it's Israel fault". The only people that said that are self serving and self-appointed "UN watchers" with an agenda, and actually a pro-Israel at all cost agenda, that misinterpret and misrepresent the report for those self-serving reasons.

Which leads to the second point: Like every other piece of information on the internet, you have to look at who wrote the article you quote and their reasons/bias in writing it. I suggest you read the "About Us" section of the UNWatch website.

You will find out that it is NOT a UN organization, but a private NGO that self appointed itself to the mandate of "reviewing the actions of the UN in relation to its own Charter". Smacks of someone with a beef with the UN to me. And, unsurprisingly, we then find that it was created by a past US ambassador to the UN, who was a Republican appointee (Bush senior), is Jewish and has been an honorary president of the American Jewish Committee, with which UNWatch indicates that it is affiliated. If you look at their "recent posts" section, you will see that most of them are articles that criticize anything the UN does in relation to the Israel/Palestinian situation - what a coincidence, he!

In actuality, the UN reports into violence comes to the conclusion that, amongst various other factors, the convergence of a patriarchal society found in the palestinian population with the  high unemployment and despair induced in the population by the Israeli measures, whereby the men feel it is impossible to play their family role, creates stress in the men that lead to excesses of violence. It does not "blame" Israel, but merely notes one of the social consequences in the palestinian men of the measures taken by Israel. The palestinian men are still responsible.

Now let me see. Have we observed something like that somewhere before? Ah yes! That is similar to the conclusions that were reached by some social scientists on the higher incidence of violence against women and of suicides on Canadian Indian reserves. It is also part of the factors identified by research into the reasons Canadian soldiers returning from deployment have a higher incidence of conjugal violence.


----------



## cupper (16 Jul 2015)

And the government has started to move on Texas…

http://www.vice.com/read/what-we-know-so-far-now-that-jade-helm-15-has-begun-382

Texas, where bat poop is free range.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jul 2015)

Now ..... This is really scary:

http://imgur.com/r01TBNq


----------



## dimsum (17 Jul 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now ..... This is really scary:
> 
> http://imgur.com/r01TBNq



It's alright - if I shot my 9mm like that, I'd be surprised if I hit the broadside of a barn  >


----------



## CougarKing (31 Jul 2015)

Some craziness from last week in China:

Beijing police: This is Madness!

Spartans: This. IS. CHINAAAAA!!!

Shanghaiist



> *Look: 100 shirtless 'warriors' march through Beijing, get wrestled down by cops*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## observor 69 (31 Jul 2015)

Video shows Conservative MPs reading from identical script  

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2015/07/30/video-shows-conservative-mps-reading-from-identical-script.html


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jul 2015)

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> Video shows Conservative MPs reading from identical script
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2015/07/30/video-shows-conservative-mps-reading-from-identical-script.html



So what? We're in an election cycle and the people that control things, for the CPC, have decided to send out a message that the party is united in its goals. They've also likely decided, the best way to convey this is with a constant and consistent message. This is no more, or less, than every other party telling their candidates to stay on script.

Desperate people seem to be grasping at anything, early on, that they can make a story of.

This is no conspiracy or turning candidates into mindless drones. It's plain, simple, run of the mill politics.

The writ hasn't even been dropped on the anti CPC crowd is already jumping at shadows.

Pretty sad, actually, that the anti CPC\ Harper crowd is already at their wits end for something to attack. 8)


----------



## Remius (31 Jul 2015)

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> Video shows Conservative MPs reading from identical script
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2015/07/30/video-shows-conservative-mps-reading-from-identical-script.html



I have to admit, that was pretty funny.  Johnny 5...lol.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Aug 2015)

Also, to be fair (and I'm not an across-the-board CPC booster), ya think this was done as, say, a specifically-arranged-and-orchestrated "put videos into the can for the ridings" session?  It's a touch less surprising that everybody used the word-for-word same script.

Interesting to see when a similar mash-up of Liberal or NDP videos gets put together ....


----------



## ModlrMike (1 Aug 2015)

Considering the source (PressProgress, a media project of the Broadbent Institute), I wouldn't hold my breath...


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Aug 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Also, to be fair (and I'm not an across-the-board CPC booster), ya think this was done as, say, a specifically-arranged-and-orchestrated "put videos into the can for the ridings" session?  It's a touch less surprising that everybody used the word-for-word same script.
> 
> Interesting to see when a similar mash-up of Liberal or NDP videos gets put together ....



Same here, and if, as Mr. Campbell notes, "Angry Tom" can contain his left-wing and keep the NDP's centre relatively on target, I think that the PM has a very worthy and capable adversary to deal with.

For whatever many are saying about this latest aspect of CPC communications, the one thing it does who, even if affected through the strong arm of the PM, is considerable solidarity (cohesion) in messaging...not a bunch of dis-jointed hip shots from a party's scatter-shot snippets.  It is ironic, but I'm not convinced that NDP messaging is fundamentally any less whipped/constrained/driven,etc...  Harper and Mulcair are not as far apart, tactically and operationally, as many would try to have us believe.  Their ends may be notably different, but their means actually appear quite similar.   :2c:


----------



## CougarKing (7 Aug 2015)

WTF?

Yahoo News



> *Student, 20, Decapitated By Helicopter Blade As She Approached Peruvian PM*
> Yahoo NewsYahoo News – 1 hour 55 minutes ago
> 
> A young woman was horrifically decapitated after being struck by the rotor blade of a helicopter that was carrying the Peruvian Prime Minister.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (10 Aug 2015)

This man is a monster.

Yahoo News



> *Woman Drowns Because Dad ‘Did Not Want Strange Men To Touch Her’*
> Yahoo News – 6 hours ago
> 
> A dad of a 20-year-old woman seemingly allowed his daughter to drown because he did not want ‘strange’ rescuers touching her.
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Aug 2015)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> I'm not convinced that NDP messaging is fundamentally any less whipped/constrained/driven,etc...  Harper and Mulcair are not as far apart, tactically and operationally, as many would try to have us believe.  Their ends may be notably different, but their means actually appear quite similar.   :2c:


And the Liberals have also had a history of short leashes on their members when they captained the ship of state, too.


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Aug 2015)

I would have loved to hear what the last words spoken were before the "event" happened.   ;D



> Fight at Chinese karaoke bar leaves singer with ten-inch 'microphone' shoved so far into his rear, doctors have to cut open his abdomen to remove it
> •Man arrived at hospital in Guangzhou, southern China, on August 8
> •Already had unknown cylindrical object lodged in his colon for 27 hours
> •Doctors operated two hours to remove item but didn't reveal what it was
> ...


----------



## Robert0288 (11 Aug 2015)

I'd like to think that the individual was terrible at karaoke.  Someone said the words along the line of _"... you can shove it up your ass_" and fisticuffs ensued.


----------



## CougarKing (18 Aug 2015)

Perhaps the couple won't admit that this was a drunken threesome gone wrong...  ;D

Yahoo News



> *Couple Wake Up To Find Naked Man In Bed With Them*
> Yahoo News– 7 hours ago
> 
> An Australian couple got the shock of their lives when woke up to find a naked stranger sleeping in bed next to them.
> ...


----------



## dimsum (18 Aug 2015)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Perhaps the couple won't admit that this was a drunken threesome gone wrong...  ;D
> 
> Yahoo News



In certain cities in Oz, that's just a Saturday night.  Nothing to see here....


----------



## cupper (18 Aug 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> In certain cities in Oz, that's just a Saturday night.  Nothing to see here....



Hopefully that was not from personal experience. ;D


----------



## George Wallace (25 Aug 2015)

Some of the news we read really falls under one category: The WTF News

This one out of Toronto really is a candidate for The WTF News:

LINK

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.


> Toronto man denied subsidized housing for not being Muslim
> By Sean O’Shea
> Reporter	 Global News
> 
> ...



Video on LINK.



Does Toronto really want to create Ghettos?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Aug 2015)

Best ask FortYorkRifleman, he's the expert on the wholesomeness, all inclusive and friendly nature of everything Toronto. I'm sure he can explain it to us.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Aug 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Some of the news we read really falls under one category: The WTF News
> 
> This one out of Toronto really is a candidate for The WTF News:



He was taken off the list for _one_ apartment building, not the entire list.  I'd say that the operators of the building, Ahmadiyya Abode of Peace Inc, stated their prerequisites right up front: “The vision of this community includes providing housing for households in which at least one person is a member of Ahmadiyya Muslim Jama’at. This means if none of the individuals of your household are a member … you will be removed from the waiting list.”

Is it discriminatory?  Probably.  Would I want to live there?  No.

Also, from this article:



> “The City’s mandate policy allows social housing providers to restrict their housing to individuals belonging to an identifiable ethnic or religious group if specific conditions are met,” Gosgnach said.
> 
> “The housing provider must provide the City with a legal opinion that they are meeting the requirements of Section 18 of the Ontario Human Rights Code by providing services and facilities to support the members of the identifiable ethnic or religious group.”
> 
> Gosgnach said the same provision allows other groups to do the same “including seniors, artists, aboriginal, homeless/hard-to-house, individuals with AIDS and ethnic and religious groups including Christian and individuals of Lithuanian, Macedonian, Greek, Chinese, Hungarian and German origin.”



So, there you go....


----------



## Lumber (26 Aug 2015)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> ...Gosgnach said the same provision allows other groups to do the same “including seniors, artists, aboriginal, homeless/hard-to-house, individuals with AIDS and ethnic and religious groups including Christian and individuals of Lithuanian, Macedonian, Greek, Chinese, Hungarian and German origin.”



"Good Day, I would like to apply to live in a home provided by Ontario Aboriginal Housing Services."

"But Sir, you're not an Aboriginal..."

"DISCRIMINATION!"


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Aug 2015)

Lumber said:
			
		

> "Good Day, I would like to apply to live in a home provided by Ontario Aboriginal Housing Services."
> 
> "But Sir, you're not an Aboriginal..."
> 
> "DISCRIMINATION!"



Yes, but I think the original story was trying to cast the discrimination stone at Muslims only.

How about this story?

Man 'flabbergasted' to hear Nor-Villa Hotel doesn't rent to Winnipeggers

Lance Bartlett says he was looking for a good night's sleep when he looked up a Winnipeg hotel online.

Bartlett is recovering from an accident and has trouble sleeping. He decided to check himself into a nearby hotel for a night so he could get some rest and give his wife a break.

He decided to go the Nor Villa on Henderson Highway. Bartlett handed the female employee at the front desk his identification and a credit card.

"The moment she saw my address, she says she couldn't help me because they have a policy of not renting to Winnipeg residents. I said, 'Pardon me?'"

Bartlett asked the employee to contact her manager because he couldn't believe it. The clerk got off the phone and said the manager confirmed what she told Bartlett.

"I was floored. Absolutely floored. So I said, 'Let me be clear: you have rooms for rent? She said 'Yes.' But you won't rent me a room because I am a resident of Winnipeg. She said 'Yes.'"

More at link


----------



## GAP (26 Aug 2015)

I am not surprised....the Nor Villa had a reputation and lots and lots of wild after bar parties....tore it up pretty good we did.....no not surprised at all...............


----------



## Blackadder1916 (26 Aug 2015)

> "I looked up the Nor Villa on the internet. There is nothing about 'We don't rent to Winnipeg residents,'" he says. "There is no sign in their lobby stating these facts."



Well, I guess they corrected that. http://www.norvillahotel.com/


----------



## CougarKing (28 Aug 2015)

To boldy drink where no Briton has drank before!!!  ;D GAN-BEI! (Cheers!)

Shanghaiist (EDITED TO FIX SOURCE LINK)



> *Brave British reporter sips own pee with leader of China Urine Therapy Association*
> 
> A truly intrepid reporter for MailOnline decided to have a go at "urine therapy", the practice of drinking one's own pee for perceived health benefits, during a recent meeting with a leader of the China Urine Therapy Association. The results are pretty much what you'd expect.
> 
> ...



_edited to fix link_


----------



## cavalryman (28 Aug 2015)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> To boldy drink where no Briton has drank before!!!  ;D GAN-BEI! (Cheers!)
> 
> Shanghaiist


Hey - they drink warm beer and some of their lagers taste like pee, so it's not terribly exotic to a Briton.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (28 Aug 2015)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> To boldy drink where no Briton has drank before!!!  ;D GAN-BEI! (Cheers!)
> 
> Shanghaiist



What has drinking your own piss got to do with the link that you provided, which is titled "Shenzhen Goldman Sachs the latest copycat to be exposed in China"?  As for "urine therapy", what's new about that.  I recall an interview (on 60 Minutes), nearly forty years ago, with the then Prime Minister of India, Morarji Desai, in which he discussed the benefits of his practise of drinking his urine.  As for a Brit, I've seen some (admittedly when they were drunk) consume things much more vile.


----------



## CougarKing (28 Aug 2015)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> What has drinking your own piss got to do with the link that you provided, which is titled "Shenzhen Goldman Sachs the latest copycat to be exposed in China"?



My apologies. I placed the wrong article link in my previous post above. I've corrected the link.

You'll also notice that both the "Goldman Sachs copycat" article and the "Briton drinking urine" article are both from the Shanghaiist blog site, which is compiled by and read mostly by foreign expats who either currently live in or used to live in China.


----------



## Pusser (5 Sep 2015)

I watched a Brit drink his own pee once.  Mind you, he was a rugby player and we were at a beer keller (sp?) in Munich during Oktoberfest (I was attending an Oktoberfest rugby tournament).  The fact that he was also a stock broker didn't stop him either.  Even my British Army mates (I was playing for a British Army team) though that was a bit much!


----------



## Danjanou (30 Sep 2015)

Classic, not sure if it true or not, but if is ain't it should be  ;D

http://xbradtc.com/2015/09/28/improvise-adapt-overcome/


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Sep 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## cupper (30 Sep 2015)

Karma is a bitch. ;D


----------



## George Wallace (31 Oct 2015)

Please, for the love of God, tell me that this is Not True:


Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Muslims claiming cash for numerous wives
> 
> TOM GODFREY -- SUN MEDIA
> Oct 5, 2015, Last Updated: 5:35 PM ET
> ...






LINK


Possible FRAUD?  No Shyte!  End this BS now.


----------



## BillN (31 Oct 2015)

Did Hell just freeze over?  Did the Leafs win?  Something must have happened......I just agreed with Rob Ford !!!


----------



## kratz (31 Oct 2015)

I'm living in the wrong country.

Buddy in BC has many wives, according to his Christian beliefs and has spent decades defending himself.

There is a Muslem pipeline in the GTA allowing multiple wives?

How did this happen?


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Nov 2015)

This ...  Some people are too stupid to breathe on their own.


----------



## GAP (19 Nov 2015)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> This ...  Some people are too stupid to breathe on their own.



Easy peasy.....if they immigrate to Canada, we'll just put them up the OUR Syrian Refugees......problem solved.....


----------



## George Wallace (19 Nov 2015)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> This ...  Some people are too stupid to breathe on their own.



Guess they don't read or watch the NEWS.



			
				GAP said:
			
		

> Easy peasy.....if they immigrate to Canada, we'll just put them up the OUR Syrian Refugees......problem solved.....



Shocker!    [


----------



## dimsum (19 Nov 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Guess they don't read or watch the NEWS.



I have family in the US.  When I visit them, it shocks me (it shouldn't anymore, but it still does) how little world news gets put in the average network news show.  My cousins would say that in LA, most people wouldn't care about world events but damn if they didn't know what the Kardashians were doing in 5-min intervals.


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Nov 2015)

It's true then, L.A. must be a portal or gateway to Hell.  OMG- the thought of hearing or seeing about that disgusting family all the time.  The horror, the horror.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (19 Nov 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> . . . .  My cousins would say that in LA, most people wouldn't care about world events but damn if they didn't know what the Kardashians were doing in 5-min intervals.



But it is the continuum of the American experience.  Now the number one focus of their attention is the descendant off-spring of Armenian refugees.  One hundred years from now, the illiterati will be watching "Keeping up with the (_insert racially stereotypical Syrian name here_)" in order to get their fix of stupidity.


----------



## cupper (19 Nov 2015)

These are probably the same ones who said they would move north when they brought in socialized medicine in the US. And the same ones who made the same threat when recreational marijuana was legalized in several states. And the same ones who freaked and threatened to run when the Supremes legalized same sex marriage.

I suggest one of two possible solutions:

Either we annex the US and make them the newest Canadian Provinces so the Terrorists no longer have a place to target since the US will no longer exist

or

We join the US as the 51st thru 60th states and 3 newest territories, to keep the bat poop crazy 'Muricans out of Canada.


----------



## cavalryman (20 Nov 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> These are probably the same ones who said they would move north when they brought in socialized medicine in the US. And the same ones who made the same threat when recreational marijuana was legalized in several states. And the same ones who freaked and threatened to run when the Supremes legalized same sex marriage.
> 
> I suggest one of two possible solutions:
> 
> ...


Or a fence along the Canada-US border to prevent their wingnuts from mixing with our wingnuts and creating a black hole that will annihilate our universe  [:'(


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (20 Nov 2015)

Isn't it the mixing of wingnuts with anti-wingnuts that creates black holes  ??? All that modern physics confuses me.


----------



## cavalryman (20 Nov 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Isn't it the mixing of wingnuts with anti-wingnuts that creates black holes  ??? All that modern physics confuses me.


Their wingnuts spin right, ours spin left - put 'em together and voila: instant chaos  :-\


----------



## cupper (21 Nov 2015)

No, we need to start a breeding program one left wingnut with one right wingnut. This will ultimately cancel each side out and we will reach the promised utopia. ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Nov 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> No, we need to start a breeding program one left wingnut with one right wingnut. This will ultimately cancel each side out and we will reach the promised utopia. ;D


----------



## runormal (21 Nov 2015)

> Free Ottawa yoga class scrapped over 'cultural issues'
> 
> BY AEDAN HELMER, OTTAWA SUN
> FIRST POSTED: FRIDAY, NOVEMBER 20, 2015 08:58 PM EST | UPDATED: SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 21, 2015 02:12 PM EST
> ...



http://www.ottawasun.com/2015/11/20/free-ottawa-yoga-class-scrapped-over-cultural-issues


----------



## George Wallace (21 Nov 2015)

The older I get, the more stupid I think our population is becoming.  This cancellation of the free yoga classes at the U of O just reenforces that opinion.  The inmates are running that asylum.


----------



## cavalryman (21 Nov 2015)

Note to the U of O special snowflakes who believe free yoga is cultural appropriation: you're hereby summoned to cease drinking beer as such consumption by non-Germans is offensive to my Germanic ancestry.   :

Why is it that we let the mentally retarded fringe dictate things?  There was a time when we would treat the general population with compassion by locking the nutters up in insane asylums under the care of properly trained alienists.


----------



## dimsum (22 Nov 2015)

College Students Say Remembering 9/11 is Offensive to Muslims



> The everything-is-offensive brand of campus activism has struck a new low: Students at the University of Minnesota killed a proposed moment of silence for 9/11 victims due to concerns—insulting, childish concerns—that Muslim students would be offended.



You can't make this up, folks.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/11/22/college-students-say-remembering-9-11-is-offensive-to-muslims.html


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Nov 2015)

Good gracious no, one mustn't offend them at* any *cost.


----------



## kratz (22 Nov 2015)

In general, people under 25 are offended by anything that is not positive to their way of thinking.
The worst part is, my through my experience, more experienced people join the offended  in defense of these "youth".
Rational thought has gone out the window.


----------



## mariomike (22 Nov 2015)

^ “We are addicted to the rush of being offended” ^

Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Nov 2015)

I remember the olden days when good idea fairies were told STFU and sit down.

Now they run the joint


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Nov 2015)

They have run off all the free thinkers and right of centre types, now they can only eat their own.


----------



## C-Aitchison (23 Nov 2015)

As a student leader on a University campus, stuff like this saddens me.

See one of our most recent on campus "issues". Professors have even gotten involved on both sides, as have the Star and the National Post.  :-\

http://www.thestar.com/opinion/commentary/2015/10/29/prime-minister-statues-have-no-place-on-our-campus.html


----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2015)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> Note to the U of O special snowflakes who believe free yoga is cultural appropriation: you're hereby summoned to cease drinking beer as such consumption by non-Germans is offensive to my Germanic ancestry.   :
> 
> Why is it that we let the mentally retarded fringe dictate things?  There was a time when we would treat the general population with compassion by locking the nutters up in insane asylums under the care of properly trained alienists.



I am waiting for those twits to clue into how stupid their statement and actions are.  What do they think of the Pizza and Chinese Food being delivered on campus after hours to people in the Residences?  Are those not "cultural appropriations" of the Italian and Chinese cultures?  What about the university's Golf and Curling teams?  Are they not "cultural appropriations" of the Scottish culture?  The list could go on and on with everything in campus life from sports to food to classes to entertainment events and locations.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Nov 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I am waiting for those twits to clue into how stupid their statement and actions are.  What do they think of the Pizza and Chinese Food being delivered on campus after hours to people in the Residences?  Are those not "cultural appropriations" of the Italian and Chinese cultures?  What about the university's Golf and Curling teams?  Are they not "cultural appropriations" of the Scottish culture?  The list could go on and on with everything in campus life from sports to food to classes to entertainment events and locations.



Because its 1984.

Not 2015


----------



## cavalryman (24 Nov 2015)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> Because its 1984.
> 
> Not 2015


Ummmm..no.  Prime Minister Trudeau The Younger has declared it to be 2015 because social justice. :


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Nov 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are those not "cultural appropriations" of the Italian and Chinese cultures?


Speaking for the bit in yellow, I can say adding pineapple to pizza may or may not be "appropriation", but it sure constitutes a food crime  ;D

First they came for the yoga instructors, but I did nothing ....  :facepalm:


----------



## dimsum (24 Nov 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Speaking for the bit in yellow, I can say adding pineapple to pizza may or may not be "appropriation", but it sure constitutes a food crime  ;D



So are "Chicken Balls" and "Chop Suey".  Actually, anything that is "Chinese-Canadian" or "Chinese-American" "food".


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Nov 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> So are "Chicken Balls" and "Chop Suey".  Actually, anything that is "Chinese-Canadian" or "Chinese-American" "food".



It depends upon how drunk you are when it arrives.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Nov 2015)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> Ummmm..no.  Prime Minister Trudeau The Younger has declared it to be 2015 because social justice. :



BUT they (THE GOOD IDEA Fairies) have made it 1984, despite what The Younger has said....and he meant to say "cause its 1984" [


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Dec 2015)

"But they were for _personal_ use ...."


> A Canadian college student caught at a border checkpoint in August 2014 with 51 live turtles in his pants pleaded guilty to six smuggling charges on Tuesday in U.S. District Court in Ann Arbor, Michigan.
> 
> Kai Xu, 27, of Windsor, Ontario, admitted to smuggling or trying to smuggle more than 1,600 turtles of different species out of the United States from April 2014 until his arrest in September 2014. Each of the six counts carries a sentence of up to 10 years in prison.
> 
> ...


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Dec 2015)

I hope none were snapping turtles.  Although that would have lowered the chance of him procreating.


----------



## DAA (2 Dec 2015)

And our young University minds are at it yet again.

"UWSA concerned by military activities on campus for 103rd Grey Cup"


----------



## ueo (2 Dec 2015)

Re: Turtle smuggler, maybe his not procreating would improve the human gene pool, can't comment on that of the turtles.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Dec 2015)

I think it's cultural misappropriation to wear plaid, how am I able to distinguish my Scottish heritage with all these wannabes wearing our plaid!!  :dileas: iper: 

However in interests of harmony, we may be willing to rent the right to you for a wee sum..... :nod:


----------



## dimsum (2 Dec 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> And our young University minds are at it yet again.
> 
> "UWSA concerned by military activities on campus for 103rd Grey Cup"



At least some people are speaking out about the absurdity of it all:

http://www.themanitoban.com/2015/12/military-recruiters-should-be-welcomed-not-scorned-on-campus/26172/


----------



## Retired AF Guy (2 Dec 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Speaking for the bit in yellow, I can say adding pineapple to pizza may or may not be "appropriation", but it sure constitutes a food crime  ;D



Same for spinach or a fried egg!


----------



## CougarKing (8 Dec 2015)

:
Perhaps he got drunk while watching a rerun of the old scifi series "Space: Above and Beyond"?


Yahoo News



> *Brit Who Hacked NASA ‘Found Evidence Of Warships In Space’*
> 
> Yahoo News – 11 hours ago
> A Brit hacker who managed to gain access to top secret NASA computers has astonishingly claimed to have found evidence of U.S. warships stationed in space.
> ...


----------



## medicineman (8 Dec 2015)

Kharma is a biatch...

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/world/burglary-suspect-hiding-in-pond-killed-by-11-foot-alligator-authorities-say/ar-AAg90Hh?li=AAadgLE&ocid=HPCDHP


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Dec 2015)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Kharma is a biatch...
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/world/burglary-suspect-hiding-in-pond-killed-by-11-foot-alligator-authorities-say/ar-AAg90Hh?li=AAadgLE&ocid=HPCDHP



It made me smile when I read that elsewhere today.  Darwin Award winner!!!


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Dec 2015)

WTF, indeed ....


> A retired Canadian Forces member who worked as a therapist offering alternative health treatments including his own "orgasm technique" has been found guilty of sexually molesting five of his patients.
> 
> Michael Norris, 63, of Golden Lake was an unlicensed therapist who offered a "cranio-sacral" therapy that was supposed to help his female victims with head and neck pain, but instead asked the women to take off their clothes before touching them sexually, a judge found Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## medicineman (10 Dec 2015)

Sounds like I'm in the wrong line of work...

MM


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Dec 2015)

Leonardo DiCaprio scared by a Chinook.   :rofl:

http://www.calgarysun.com/2015/12/09/its-a-chinook-leo-albertans-respond-to-dicaprios-climate-experience-while-filming-the-revenant


----------



## CougarKing (10 Dec 2015)

Bribery with sex? :

Shanghaiist



> *Chinese mum offers to sleep with US customs official if he just turns a blind eye to $160,000 in undeclared luxury goods*
> 
> A Chinese woman has been accused of offering sex as a bribe to a U.S. customs official at JFK airport, after she was caught red handed with a considerable amount of undeclared luxury goods.
> 
> ...


----------



## medicineman (10 Dec 2015)

Was she hot though?

MM


----------



## dimsum (10 Dec 2015)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Was she hot though?
> 
> MM



She's 55.  According to the Avg Asian Aging Process....


----------



## medicineman (10 Dec 2015)

Point taken, lol.

MM


----------



## George Wallace (16 Dec 2015)

Now these Congressional Hearing interviews are very scary:

https://www.facebook.com/RepDeSantis/videos/1001434629914597/?theater

https://www.facebook.com/Oversight/videos/10153418211287517/?theater

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1641926262691391&theater


----------



## BorisK (16 Dec 2015)

This seemed fitting for the WTF News Files thread :

http://globalnews.ca/news/2404049/toronto-councillor-suggests-calling-in-army-to-deal-with-violent-turf-war/


----------



## mariomike (16 Dec 2015)

BorisK said:
			
		

> http://globalnews.ca/news/2404049/toronto-councillor-suggests-calling-in-army-to-deal-with-violent-turf-war/



Trending: Is Giorgio Mammoliti the Donald Trump of Toronto?
Dec 16, 2015 
http://www.citynews.ca/2015/12/16/trending-is-giorgio-mammoliti-the-donald-trump-of-toronto/


----------



## CougarKing (3 Jan 2016)

:facepalm:

Huffington Post




> Masturbating Men Will Find Their Hands Pregnant In The Afterlife, Muslim Televangelist Warns
> The Huffington Post UK  |  By Ryan Barrell
> 
> televangelist has warned male Muslims away from masturbation - because it may leave their hands pregnant in the afterlife.
> ...


----------



## GAP (3 Jan 2016)

he never said what the hands give birth to.......fingers, extra hands to help the workload, penis's,


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Jan 2016)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> :facepalm:
> 
> Huffington Post



Heard that one before from the nut jobs.  However did they become at one time the leading edge of science and wisdom with leadership like that?


----------



## dimsum (5 Jan 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Heard that one before from the nut jobs.  However did they become at one time the leading edge of science and wisdom with leadership like that?



Well, when the western Europeans were more concerned with balancing the four humours and blood-letting....


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Jan 2016)

Well  if the nutjob is right and my hands take me for child support, then I'll never be out of debt in the next life or the one after that either...


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Jan 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Heard that one before from the nut jobs.  However did they become at one time the leading edge of science and wisdom with leadership like that?



Ghengis Khan - Thats how!


----------



## dimsum (5 Jan 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Well  if the nutjob is right and my hands take me for child support, then I'll never be out of debt in the next life or the one after that either...



Wouldn't that be a.....






...handout?


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Jan 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be a.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're having too much fun here, hehehehe


----------



## mariomike (13 Jan 2016)

"You get on the plane and sit next to someone with this as their emotional support animal, what do you do?"
 http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/12096210/Passenger-takes-turkey-on-flight-as-emotional-support-animal.html


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Jan 2016)

Man Arrested After ‘Using Wife’s Head As A Mop Because They Had Run Out Of Jam’.  Husband of the year...

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/man-arrested-using-wife-head-083104856.html


----------



## Remius (20 Jan 2016)

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/can-t-make-this-stuff-up-ont-driver-charged-for-snowy-windshield-1.2744534

People like this need to have their driver's license taken away...


----------



## CougarKing (21 Jan 2016)

Looks like the astrophysicist woke up on the wrong side of the bed again...  :

Yahoo News


> *Prof Stephen Hawking Has More Bad News For Humanity: We’re About To Wipe Ourselves Out*
> 
> Yahoo News
> January 19, 2016
> ...


----------



## cupper (21 Jan 2016)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Looks like the astrophysicist woke up on the wrong side of the bed again...  :
> 
> Yahoo News



He's just been watching the weather panic here in DC.


----------



## Kilo_302 (22 Jan 2016)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Looks like the astrophysicist woke up on the wrong side of the bed again...  :
> 
> Yahoo News



Not sure if this belongs on this thread. Complex systems tend collapse very quickly, and global civilization definitely counts as complex system. You can get a nuclear exchange out of climate change quite easily. Just look at India and Pakistan's situation with water and extrapolate by 15-20 years.


----------



## a_majoor (30 Jan 2016)

Progressives vs science:

http://proteinwisdom.com/?p=58176



> *SCIENCE!!! “Personality is a capitalist construct” [Darleen Click]*
> 
> I guess all those thousands of years prior to “capitalism” people just bumped around without personalities …
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (4 Feb 2016)

Some people like to think of their bodies as a work of art and cover themselves in tattoos.

Some people are just candidates for future Darwin Awards:

https://www.facebook.com/69video/videos/1045686825498815/


----------



## a_majoor (6 Feb 2016)

Delorian coming back from the grave, with a new commercial to boot:

http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/videos/a28101/heres-the-first-new-delorean-commercial-since-1982/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=78&v=HjJF5u0Ii_4


----------



## CougarKing (8 Feb 2016)

Don't tell me the secret ingredient to McDonald's special Big Mac sauce is EMBALMING FLUID?  ;D

Yahoo News



> *Woman Keeps McDonald’s Happy Meal Untouched For Six Years – And This Is The Shocking Result*
> 
> Yahoo News
> February 8, 2016
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Feb 2016)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Don't tell me the secret ingredient to McDonald's special Big Mac sauce is EMBALMING FLUID?  ;D
> 
> Yahoo News


Saw the same sort of thing in "Supersize Me", with the McD's fries seeing no appreciable change over a LOT of months - maybe the embalming fluid's in the fry oil?


----------



## Steve_D (8 Feb 2016)

Why? Why do people think that this is something to do? Way too much unproductive time on their hands, I guess.

 :facepalm:


----------



## a_majoor (10 Feb 2016)

Lets hope the Young Dauphin, Katherine Wynn or Rachel Notley aren't reading this:

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2016/02/cam-newton-super-bowl-taxes#



> *Cam Newton now owes the state of California tons of money after the Super Bowl*
> By: Luke Kerr-Dineen	| February 7, 2016 12:31 pm
> 
> Being an accountant for a professional athlete must be a thankless task — well, apart from all the money they must make from their multimillionaire clients. Let’s clarify: in the spending-lots-of-time-doing-math department, it must be a thankless task. That’s obviously not much of a consolation for professional athletes when that tax bill when it comes rolling in but that is, of course, part of the deal.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (16 Feb 2016)

From whom did she learn to criticize barbers, Kim Jong Un?

Yahoo News



> *Female Customer Unhappy With Haircut 'Goes Back To Shoot Barber’*
> Yahoo News
> February 15, 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## Danjanou (18 Feb 2016)

WonderiNG if this should be in the daily things to be afraid of thread?  8)

*DRUNK monkey grabs foot-long kitchen knife and chases after men at Brazilian bar after drinking leftover rum... but leaves the women alone*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3451187/Drunk-monkey-grabs-foot-long-kitchen-knife-chases-men-Brazilian-bar-drinking-leftover-rum-leaves-women-alone.html#ixzz40XwGpJTL
 Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3451187/Drunk-monkey-grabs-foot-long-kitchen-knife-chases-men-Brazilian-bar-drinking-leftover-rum-leaves-women-alone.html


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Feb 2016)

Sounds like a Bosn on a run ashore...


----------



## Journeyman (18 Feb 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Sounds like a Bosn on a run ashore...


You mean the bit about "chases after men at Brazilian bar after drinking leftover rum... but leaves the women alone"?


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Feb 2016)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Progressives vs science:
> 
> http://proteinwisdom.com/?p=58176



Funny, where I work I see an inordinate number of benefits claimants. I can not disagree that many (most) display traits that are not compatible with long term employment. That being said, I tend to see people at their worst, so I would temper my observations to state that I probably only see a single sample of the population. I typically don't see the hard working poor who just want to do better for their children.


----------



## CougarKing (22 Feb 2016)

What a horrible way to die; when too much selfies is too much!

Yahoo News



> *Baby Dolphin Dies After Tourists Pass It Around For Selfies*
> [Yahoo News]
> 
> February 18, 2016
> ...


----------



## cupper (22 Feb 2016)

Let's hope that our Federal Government file storage procedures are a little more robust.

*Best laid plans: mice delay Brussels tunnel repairs by eating construction outlines*
Original drawings for crumbling road tunnels in congested city have been destroyed, apparently by hungry rodents

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/feb/18/mice-delay-brussels-tunnel-repairs-by-eating-construction-outlines



> Delays to repairs intended to ease traffic chaos in Brussels have been blamed on hungry mice, who have apparently eaten the construction plans.
> 
> EU leaders gathering for a summit on Thursday to deal with the refugee crisis and British threats to leave the union will find Brussels struggling to cope with repeated closures of key road tunnels, caused by crumbling concrete and years of decay.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (24 Feb 2016)

I hope he's not related to Don Cherry...

Yahoo Daily Buzz



> *Man spotted strolling naked through Nashville Airport*
> Lia Grainger
> The Daily Buzz
> February 24, 2016
> ...


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Mar 2016)

Should we start a Darwin Awards 2016?

Man taking selfies with gun fatally shoots himself  

 THE ASSOCIATED PRESS

 Wednesday, March 2, 2016 10:17:00 EST PM

CONCRETE, Wash. -- A 43-year-old man has died after authorities say he accidentally shot himself in the face while taking selfies.

The Skagit Valley Herald reports the man and his girlfriend were photographing themselves with the weapon on Sunday at a residence when he shot himself.

Skagit County Sheriff's Office Patrol Chief Chad Clark says the woman reported that she and the man had taken photos with the gun several times that day and that the man had loaded and unloaded bullets multiple times.

Clark says a bullet apparently remained in the gun the final time he fired.

The death is being investigated as accidental. The man's name has not been released.



http://www.thewhig.com/2016/03/02/man-taking-selfies-with-gun-fatally-shoots-himself


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Mar 2016)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Should we start a Darwin Awards 2016?
> 
> Man taking selfies with gun fatally shoots himself
> 
> ...



I guess you can fix stupid.


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Mar 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I guess you can fix stupid.



I think in this case you can.


----------



## medicineman (6 Mar 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I think in this case you can.



It was fixed quite permanently in fact ;D

MM


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Mar 2016)

Fish and Firefighting don't mix well


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Mar 2016)

You know they're hammered, when...   the video from the patrol car's dash cam say's it all.  (I did see something similar at CFB Calgary after a serviceman was caught by a city street sweeper crew at 3 am, but it was a stop sign that was buried in the front of the soldier's car hood)

Woman Driving with 15 ft Tree buried in front of car


----------



## medicineman (10 Mar 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> You know they're hammered, when...   the video from the patrol car's dash cam say's it all.  (I did see something similar at CFB Calgary after a serviceman was caught by a city street sweeper crew at 3 am, but it was a stop sign that was buried in the front of the soldier's car hood)
> 
> Woman Driving with 15 ft Tree buried in front of car



I might have known that guy...we had a guy in the Fd Amb that literally just got his driver's licence who was a serious drunk.  He apparently argued with the CPS for several minutes that he didn't run a stop sign, until the copper took him and showed him the stop sign in his car.

MM


----------



## dimsum (10 Mar 2016)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I might have known that guy...we had a guy in the Fd Amb that literally just got his driver's licence who was a serious drunk.  He apparently argued with the CPS for several minutes that he didn't run a stop sign, until the copper took him and showed him the stop sign in his car.
> 
> MM



Well technically he didn't run it; he hit it.


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Mar 2016)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I might have known that guy...we had a guy in the Fd Amb that literally just got his driver's licence who was a serious drunk.  He apparently argued with the CPS for several minutes that he didn't run a stop sign, until the copper took him and showed him the stop sign in his car.
> 
> MM



That would have made sense by his barracks I saw the car at.  I was on the oncoming day shift and watched on camera as the shift IC went in to wish him good morning.  The poor chap was trying to hold his hang over inside his head with both hands as the Sgt yelled at him. ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Mar 2016)

Another candidate for the you can't fix stupid file, maybe?  Would have been fun to watch.



> Christian 'prophet' has his buttocks mauled by a lion after running towards a pride 'to prove the Lord's power over animals' during South Africa safari
> Zion Church member Alec Ndiwane wanted to show God would save him
> He 'fell into a trance started speaking in tongues before charging at pride'
> Lions chased after him and one of them clamped down on his buttocks
> ...


----------



## Pusser (11 Mar 2016)

Perhaps the Lord does indeed have power over the animals and Mr Nidiwane was just mistaken as to His intent?

Perhaps the Lord helps us by giving (apparently some of) us the brains to NOT run towards a group of carnivores during a meal?


----------



## a_majoor (11 Mar 2016)

They should not be shopping at Whole Foods. They should not be shopping at all......

http://pjmedia.com/instapundit/228865



> 21 REASONS TO NEVER EVER STEP INSIDE A WHOLE FOODS AGAIN: “I need to read the numbers on the barcode aloud to you. I don’t want any lasers touching my food.”


----------



## Loachman (11 Mar 2016)

I like Lady 2 as well.


----------



## cupper (11 Mar 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> The poor chap was trying to hold his hang over inside his head with both hands as the Sgt yelled at him. ;D



You gotta hate when that happens. No one has ever been so lucky to die from a hangover. [


----------



## CougarKing (14 Mar 2016)

;D

Yahoo Daily Buzz



> *Seal flops his way to seafood restaurant every day to beg for food*
> Earl Abalajon
> The Daily Buzz
> March 14, 2016
> ...



Yahoo Daily Buzz



> *Man incubates supermarket egg and it hatches*
> Lia Grainger
> The Daily Buzz
> March 14, 2016
> ...


----------



## Rifleman62 (23 Mar 2016)

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2016/03/23/navy-tug-lost-for-nearly-century-found-in-waters-off-california.html?cmpid=NL_SciTech  Some photos at link

*Navy tug, lost for nearly a century, found in waters off California*

By Michael Casey  Published March 23, 2016  FoxNews.com

Nearly 100 years ago, a Navy tugboat with 56 officers aboard was heading from California to the American Samoa when it disappeared without a trace.

A massive air and sea search around the Hawaiian islands for the USS Conestoga turned up nothing and two months later, a battered lifeboat was spotted with the C on its bow off the Mexican coast. It was the last U.S. Navy ship to be lost without a trace in peacetime and became one of the top maritime mysteries in Navy history.

Now, that mystery has been solved.

The National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration and the Navy announced Wednesday that they had found the Conestoga in the Greater Farallones National Marine Sanctuary off San Francisco – some 95 years after it disappeared.

“After nearly a century of ambiguity and a profound sense of loss, the Conestoga’s disappearance no longer is a mystery,” Manson Brown, assistant secretary of commerce for environmental observation and prediction and deputy NOAA administrator, said in a statement. “We hope that this discovery brings the families of its lost crew some measure of closure and we look forward to working with the Navy to protect this historic shipwreck and honor the crew who paid the ultimate price for their service to the country.”

The first breakthrough came in 2009 when the NOAA Office of Coast Survey, as part of a hydrographic survey near the Farallon Islands off San Francisco, spotted a possible, uncharted shipwreck. Five years later, they confirmed it was indeed the Conestoga.

“Thanks to modern science and to cooperation between agencies, the fate of Conestoga is no longer a mystery,” Dennis McGinn, the assistant secretary of the Navy for Energy, Installations and Environment, said. “In remembering the loss of the Conestoga, we pay tribute to her crew and their families, and remember that, even in peacetime, the sea is an unforgiving environment.”

Originally built to tow coal barges for the railroad, the Navy purchased Conestoga in 1917 for World War I service. The tug operated on the Atlantic coast and off the Azores, performing convoy and other duties before being assigned to harbor service in Norfolk, Virginia, in 1919.

Ordered to duty in American Samoa, Conestoga steamed from Mare Island Naval Shipyard in California at 3:25 p.m. on March 25, 1921, headed for Pearl Harbor. After leaving the Golden Gate, the tug, possibly towing a barge, disappeared.

While the cause of the disaster remains unresolved, weather appears to be a critical factor.

Weather logs around the time of Conestoga’s departure indicated that wind in the Golden Gate area almost doubled to 40 miles per hour, and the seas were rough. A garbled radio transmission from Conestoga relayed later by another ship stated the tug was “battling a storm and that the barge she was towing had been torn adrift by heavy seas.”

Based on the location and orientation of the wreck in 189-foot-deep water, NOAA believes Conestoga sank as officers and crew attempted to reach a protected cove on the island.

“This would have been a desperate act, as the approach is difficult and the area was the setting for five shipwrecks between 1858 and 1907,” according to NOAA’s report on the Conestoga discovery. “However, as Conestoga was in trouble and filling with water, it seemingly was the only choice to make.”

Video, from cameras mounted on remotely operated vehicles used to explore the wreck site, shows the wreck lying on the seabed and largely intact. The size of the wreck and many of its features - the four-bladed, 12-foot 3-inch diameter propeller; the steam engine and boilers a large steam towing winch with twisted wire on the drum; two porcelain marine heads; and a single, 3-inch, 50-caliber gun that was mounted on the main deck in front of the pilot house – helped NOAA confirm this was the Conestoga.

No human remains, however, were discovered at the site.


----------



## cavalryman (23 Mar 2016)

http://www.clickorlando.com/news/crash-shuts-down-southbound-i-95-in-brevard-county



> MELBOURNE, Fla. - A crash involving two tractor-trailers hauling beer and chips overturned on Interstate 95 in Brevard County, spilling the snacks all over the roadway and blocking lanes for hours on Wednesday morning.
> 
> The crash was reported at milemarker 187 in Pineda Causeway just after 3:30 a.m.
> 
> ...



A once in a lifetime event and I missed it  [:'(


----------



## Loachman (23 Mar 2016)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> http://www.foxnews.com/science/2016/03/23/navy-tug-lost-for-nearly-century-found-in-waters-off-california.html?cmpid=NL_SciTech  Some photos at link
> 
> tugboat with 56 officers aboard



That must have been why it sank - either all of the crew were Officers, or, given the normal Officer-to-non-commissioned ratio, the crew was far too large for such a small vessel.


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Mar 2016)

:rofl:

It does make one wonder how in Star Trek they managed to leave the space dock at all, never mind go on 5 year missions.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (23 Mar 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> It does make one wonder how in Star Trek they managed to leave the space dock at all, never mind go on 5 year missions.



Especially when you take in consideration the mortality rate among "Red Shirts."


----------



## cavalryman (24 Mar 2016)

http://asmdss.com/humor/overprotective-new-army-mom-ruins-sons-military-life-after-complaining-to-the-wrong-people
 [


----------



## cupper (24 Mar 2016)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> http://asmdss.com/humor/overprotective-new-army-mom-ruins-sons-military-life-after-complaining-to-the-wrong-people
> [



 :rofl:

Yep, definitely set something great in motion.  [


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Mar 2016)

That's brightened up a very long day.  Thanks, cavalryman.


----------



## AbdullahD (25 Mar 2016)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> http://asmdss.com/humor/overprotective-new-army-mom-ruins-sons-military-life-after-complaining-to-the-wrong-people
> [



Ya know what scares me... I'm from a family of practical jokers.. and I could see one (actually a few) of them doing that for the giggles...

Well occupational hazard I guess.. *prays hard*


----------



## Haggis (25 Mar 2016)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> http://asmdss.com/humor/overprotective-new-army-mom-ruins-sons-military-life-after-complaining-to-the-wrong-people
> [



Reading that was the most fun I've had all shift.  Thanks.


----------



## Loachman (25 Mar 2016)

I just killed far too much time on both of the ASMDSS and 5B sites. There's a lot of funny stuff there.


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Mar 2016)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> http://asmdss.com/humor/overprotective-new-army-mom-ruins-sons-military-life-after-complaining-to-the-wrong-people
> [


My first laugh of the Easter weekend - thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Mar 2016)

:'(  I wanted to see her finally reach the CSM.  :nod:


----------



## ModlrMike (25 Mar 2016)

I pity the kid. It's not his fault his mother hasn't cut the cord. Still, I can't wait to see episode 3.


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Mar 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I pity the kid. It's not his fault his mother hasn't cut the cord. Still, I can't wait to see episode 3.



3's up....and funny... :nod:


----------



## Journeyman (25 Mar 2016)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> 3's up....and funny... :nod:


And she's angry?  You try to help someone out... point out some potential contacts for her....  Ungrateful!   :nod:


----------



## GAP (25 Mar 2016)

I can find 1 & 2, not 3....


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Mar 2016)

me neither...


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Mar 2016)

GAP said:
			
		

> I can find 1 & 2, not 3....





			
				jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> me neither...


I found #2 ...
http://asmdss.com/humor/helicopter-army-mom-part-two-the-pizza-party
... but I couldn't find #3 either  ???


----------



## Eaglelord17 (25 Mar 2016)

Ask and ye shall receive... part 3

https://scontent-yyz1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-0/cp0/e15/q65/p320x320/11665438_548004705369230_5581393381752506720_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=d56b6b56825429b8f76ac0a46741d743&oe=5796B0EC

https://scontent-yyz1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-0/cp0/e15/q65/p320x320/12418063_548004842035883_2477483033772802920_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=69b5d6528c657a7df5bb0781eb9a81d6&oe=574CB7AA


----------



## mariomike (25 Mar 2016)

"My son called me in the middle of the night screaming at me!"  ;D


----------



## Loachman (25 Mar 2016)

There are two websites to check for that tale - the whole saga is on the 5B site, and cross-linked to ASMDSS (Awesome Shit My Drill Sergeant Said). There are many more funny things therein.


----------



## cupper (25 Mar 2016)

That's just Gucked up.

:rofl:


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Mar 2016)

Eaglelord17 said:
			
		

> Ask and ye shall receive... part 3
> 
> https://scontent-yyz1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-0/cp0/e15/q65/p320x320/11665438_548004705369230_5581393381752506720_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=d56b6b56825429b8f76ac0a46741d743&oe=5796B0EC
> 
> https://scontent-yyz1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-0/cp0/e15/q65/p320x320/12418063_548004842035883_2477483033772802920_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=69b5d6528c657a7df5bb0781eb9a81d6&oe=574CB7AA


Thanks for that.  An intriguing bit of closure - I hope buddy liked his "pizza" and likes his t-shirt  >


			
				Loachman said:
			
		

> There are two websites to check for that tale - the whole saga is on the 5B site, and cross-linked to ASMDSS (Awesome Shit My Drill Sergeant Said). There are many more funny things therein.


Fave so far:  "I bet you'd close that hand if you had a hot pocket in it."  I hope it's firewalled at work or I'll get nothing done.  ;D


----------



## medicineman (25 Mar 2016)

I really needed that - I HATE helicopter parents.

Check out the video here - keep your mouths empty.

http://asmdss.com/video/video-the-funniest-soldier-of-the-month-board-you-will-ever-see

MM


----------



## cupper (26 Mar 2016)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Check out the video here - keep your mouths empty.
> http://asmdss.com/video/video-the-funniest-soldier-of-the-month-board-you-will-ever-see
> MM



Awesome. Just Awesome.

So much for being able to think on his feet. [


----------



## CougarKing (29 Mar 2016)

:facepalm:

Yahoo Daily Buzz



> *Woman rescued after jumping into ocean to swim for cruise ship that left her behind*
> Karina Nowysz
> The Daily Buzz
> March 28, 2016
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (29 Mar 2016)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> .....chasing her ship, the Marco Polo....


Seriously?   No one else?   "MARCO...."


----------



## cavalryman (29 Mar 2016)

And now for the rest of the story
http://the5b.com/angry-mom-pt4/
 [


----------



## cupper (29 Mar 2016)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> And now for the rest of the story
> http://the5b.com/angry-mom-pt4/
> [



:rofl:

I needed a good laugh today.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Mar 2016)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> And now for the rest of the story
> http://the5b.com/angry-mom-pt4/
> [


"Calm down - he's watching" -- gold, Jerry, gold!

Meanwhile, another one I couldn't possibly make up ...


> It is illegal to have sex with a sentient military-owned tank in Japan. According to obscenity lawyer Myles Jackman, fraternization, mechanophilia and property laws make it illegal. A private tank is fair, but a military tank can’t consent and it’s considered defamation of military property.
> 
> Even if she’s super flirty and very much interested in you.
> 
> ...


Here's the release trailer on YouTube ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Mar 2016)

Nippon is uber strange.


----------



## medicineman (30 Mar 2016)

I was very happy to see Mrs I Just Got My Son On Permanent Extras come back for an encore...some people just don't get it.

MM


----------



## cupper (30 Mar 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Nippon is uber strange.



I think it's either the food or the commuter trains that do it.

My cousin has lived there for 25 years. 

She started posting stories of her daily train rides and photos of the food she is served when she got on Facebook.

Both are bizarre to say the least.


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Mar 2016)

My oldest was there last year for a month.  Some of what he experienced was bizarre, true enough.


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Apr 2016)

Mom hires stripper to perform a lap dance for her EIGHT-YEAR-OLD son during his birthday party

Video at story link

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3518646/Outrage-mom-hires-stripper-perform-lap-dance-EIGHT-YEAR-OLD-son-birthday-party.html#ixzz44aEfMV7N 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Scarlett (1 Apr 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Mom hires stripper to perform a lap dance for her EIGHT-YEAR-OLD son during his birthday party



  ???

Edit: April Fools?


----------



## CougarKing (1 Apr 2016)

Pics of the robot at the link below: Talk about super creepy!  

Yahoo News



> *This Guy Has Spent £35,000 Building A Robot That Looks Like Scarlett Johansson*
> 
> Yahoo News
> April 1, 2016
> ...


----------



## Retired AF Guy (1 Apr 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Nippon is uber strange.



Might be related to this:  Girls und Panzer TV series.


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Apr 2016)

That just confirms my suspicions.


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Apr 2016)

Grab your inflatable peckers, it's time again for the Fertility Festival in Japan.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/travel_news/article-3521232/Size-matters-Japan-phallus-festival.html

And for those of you who want to have the cremation simulation to make you go ahhhhhh!  Head to China, where you can be reborn through a latex womb and stuff afterwards.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3522942/Would-ride-death-simulator-Attraction-designed-s-like-cremated-opens-China.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Apr 2016)

You had me at ...


			
				jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Grab your inflatable peckers ...


 ;D


----------



## kratz (4 Apr 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> You had me at ... ;D



DC Stations...gotta keep the boat afloat.   [


----------



## runormal (10 Apr 2016)

It seems that this has happened multiple times in the past few months, I apologize in advance if someone has posted a similar story.

http://kfor.com/2016/04/08/employees-at-oklahoma-burger-king-bust-out-windows-after-prank-call/

Employees at Oklahoma Burger King bust out windows after prank call
POSTED 10:00 PM, APRIL 8, 2016, BY KRISTEN SHANAHAN, UPDATED AT 12:30PM, APRIL 9, 2016

SHAWNEE, Okla. - A bizarre prank call is costing an Oklahoma fast food restaurant thousands of dollars.

Police said someone claiming to be with the fire department convinced employees to vandalize their own store.

Employees at Shawnee’s Burger King are not having it their way.

The windows are boarded up, and the inside seating area is closed.

They are dealing with about $10,000 in damage and a loss of business all because of a prank call Thursday night.

“The employee stated that a person called them and told them there were high levels of carbon monoxide in their building, and they needed to break out all their windows,” said Thomas Larman with the Shawnee Fire Department.

In a panic, workers used chairs to shatter the glass.

When firefighters got there, they used a device to check the business but found no signs of the deadly gas.

They were alarmed when they found out the prankster claimed to be one of their own.

“It is a little upsetting that they would try to give the fire department a black eye,” Larman said. “We would never do anything like that. We’re here to serve the public, protect the public.”

Earlier this year, a similar situation happened at a California Burger King.

Employees were told they had a gas leak and needed to smash out windows to ventilate the building.

With chairs and a car, they followed orders.

“For a prank, this is very bizarre. I’ve never heard of anything like this,” Larman said.

As damage is being repaired at the Shawnee location, officials are warning restaurant owners near and far.

“We would never call you and say you have high levels of carbon monoxide in your building. We would never tell you to destroy your property,” Larman said.

Shawnee police are investigating.

Officers said the prankster’s number was blocked.

Right now, they are working to figure out who made the call.

A manager at the Burger King told NewsChannel 4 the inside of the restaurant may be closed for a few days, but the drive-through is open.


----------



## mariomike (10 Apr 2016)

^ Sounds like it is happening all over the U.S., "Not only did employees smash the windows, but a manager went as far as ramming his car into building."
Burger King in Morro Bay, California.

Instead of destroying property, why not evacuate and pull down the fire alarm handle on the way out the door? Let the professionals handle it.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 Apr 2016)

Sorry, mariomike, for a second there you sounded like you expected minimum wage workers who obviously can't tell the difference between a crank call and a real call a fire department would make, to actually use their brains.  ;D


----------



## mariomike (10 Apr 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Sorry, mariomike, for a second there you sounded like you expected minimum wage workers who obviously can't tell the difference between a crank call and a real call a fire department would make, to actually use their brains.  ;D



The story reminded me of this old telephone scam,

Restaurant Shift Turns Into Nightmare
http://abcnews.go.com/Primetime/story?id=1297922&page=1


----------



## mariomike (21 Apr 2016)

15 April 2016 

Child critically injured after being hit by a car.

Crowd wants Emergency Services to move so they can get good photos,

German police shame 'gawpers' who filmed injured child on their phones 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/04/15/german-police-shame-gawpers-who-filmed-injured-child-on-their-ph/


----------



## cupper (27 Apr 2016)

My HR / Admin manager sent me this today, with the comment "There are always worse places to work"

You know it can't be good when the response by the columnist is "What the actual F."  :facepalm:

*Our boss will fire us if we don’t sign up to be a liver donor for his brother*

http://www.askamanager.org/2016/04/our-boss-will-fire-us-if-we-dont-sign-up-to-be-a-liver-donor-for-his-brother.html



> A reader writes:
> 
> _I have a situation that is so out there I almost wouldn’t believe it if it wasn’t happening to me. The company I work at has three branches and around 100 employees. The owner of the company has a brother who needs a liver transplant. Two weeks ago, a company-wide memo went out that all employees would be required to undergo testing to see if they were a suitable liver donor for the owners brother. No exceptions.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (1 May 2016)

I'm surprised no one has filed suit over having too much milk in a latte.  :facepalm:

*Half Full: Illinois Woman Sues Starbucks Over Too Much Ice
Starbucks is allegedly tricking customers into paying for less product than they pay for*

http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/national-international/Illinois-Woman-Sues-Starbucks-Over-Too-Much-Ice-377748371.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_DCBrand



> An Illinois woman is suing Starbucks for $5 million over the amount of ice the coffee giant used in its iced drinks, NBC News reports.
> 
> Stacy Pincus filed the class action lawsuit against Starbucks Corp. in Northern Illinois Federal Court Wednesday, according to court documents.
> 
> ...


----------



## kratz (1 May 2016)

After the settlement Subway made in the US, I agree. 
I thought there would be a flood a similar "shortage" lawsuits.


----------



## Loachman (1 May 2016)

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/goat-born-human-face-sends-092131211.html

Goat Born With A Human Face Sends Village Into Meltdown

Yahoo News

April 27, 2016

This goat born with the face of a human baby has provoked a bidding war as people desperately tried to buy it from the farmer it belonged to.

The newborn sadly did not live for long after its birth but it didn’t stop some from wanting to buy the carcass of the so-called fawn - the mythical fusion of goat and animal.

Farmer Ibrahim Basir refused all cash offers after the goat was born on his property in Felda, Malaysia, instead choosing to hand it over to the Veterinary Services Department so it could be studied.

Ibrahim told local media he was shocked when he found out that one of his goats had given birth to a kid that had the features of a human baby.

He said: “When I went to check, I was quite shocked but fascinated too as its face, nose, short legs and even the condition of its soft body seemed like that of a human baby, whereas the light brown fur covering its whole body resembles that of a goat.”

He added: "We kept the carcass in a polystyrene box filled with ice cubes before taking it to the district veterinary office at around noon yesterday.”

Ibrahim thinks the animals looks were a result of being trampled by its mother.


----------



## Loachman (2 May 2016)

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/man-panda-onesie-shot-by-police-outside-baltimore-tv-station-after-strapping-chocolate-bars-chest-1557486

Man in panda onesie shot by police outside Baltimore TV station after strapping chocolate bars to chest

By Paul Wright April 29, 2016 14:17 BST 

A man wearing a panda onesie with chocolate bars strapped to his chest has been shot by police after he threatened to blow up a US television network in Baltimore. The 25-year-old entered the offices of Fox News affiliate WBFF-TV on Thursday (28 April).

He reportedly threatened to detonate his "suicide vest" unless reporters broadcast a story about a purported government conspiracy likened to the Panama Papers, according to Fox 45. Footage of the incident then showed a stand-off with police outside the building, with the man wearing a surgical mask, sunglasses and a panda onesie.

Baltimore Police said the suspect, described as a white male from Maryland, refused to follow orders and take his hands out of his pockets. He was then shot by three officers.

The man was seen lying injured in the street as a robot operated by the bomb squad inspected the device strapped to his chest. The "suicide vest" was discovered to be chocolate bars wrapped in tinfoil with wires attached. He was then taken to hospital where he remains in a serious but stable condition. 

A security guard at WBFF-TV, who said he spoke with the suspect for about an hour, said: "His first words that came out of his mouth were: 'This is not a joke. I have a bomb. I want my message to be heard.'"

Mike Tomko, news director at WBFF-TV, told Fox 45: "He had a flash drive, said he had information he wanted to get on the air. He compared it to the information found in the Panama Papers. 

"I told him: 'I can't let you in, you're going to have to leave the flash drive here and slide it through the opening.' He wouldn't do that. Apparently he had made some threats before."

The Panama Papers, released earlier this month, revealed large-scale tax avoidance of world leaders and other high profile individuals. 

All employees were said to be safe and unhurt in the incident. The suspect had also set fire to a car outside the station.


----------



## CBH99 (2 May 2016)

My biggest question is...

This guy was shot by *3* officers, and didn't die?  Really guys!?  Really?  

Obviously I wasn't there & I'll never try to armchair quarterback professionals who are at the scene.  Seems like a lot of bullets for a non-kill though...


----------



## Pusser (2 May 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/goat-born-human-face-sends-092131211.html
> 
> Goat Born With A Human Face Sends Village Into Meltdown
> 
> ...



Trampled by its mother?  Perhaps it was a goatherd who got a little up close and personal with the best looking nanny...


----------



## Loachman (2 May 2016)

I knew that somebody was going to counter Ibrahim's theory.

I just did not know who would be the first.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 May 2016)

The insinuation is baaa-aaa-aaad!


----------



## Loachman (2 May 2016)

Nobody's asked if the mother was hot, yet.

Perhaps Journeyman has yet to see this.


----------



## Journeyman (2 May 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Perhaps Journeyman has yet to see this.


Thanks, but I'll leave any bestiality to The RCR and/or 1 RCHA...depending on the species.


----------



## cupper (2 May 2016)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> My biggest question is...
> 
> This guy was shot by *3* officers, and didn't die?  Really guys!?  Really?
> 
> Obviously I wasn't there & I'll never try to armchair quarterback professionals who are at the scene.  Seems like a lot of bullets for a non-kill though...



The Washington Post had better detail in it's report Friday. The suicide vest was a life preserver with the chocolate "explosives" and wires mounted on it. From other reports on I saw on TV that day it was clear the guy was a nutcase, and they were trying to minimize the potential for death, while still considering that there was the potential that the vest was real.

*Man in ‘panda outfit’ who stormed Baltimore Fox station shot by police*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/local/wp/2016/04/28/man-in-possible-panda-suit-storms-fox-station-in-baltimore/



> At a news conference, T.J. Smith, communications director for Baltimore police, said officers responded to calls about the man’s threat and also about a car on fire in the station’s parking lot that either belonged to the man or was “associated” with him.
> 
> “It appeared to be arson-related,” Smith said. “There was a rag inside of the gas tank area of the vehicle. [There] was no type of explosion; no type of bomb detonated at any time.”
> 
> ...


----------



## mariomike (3 May 2016)

May 3, 2016

First baby drop-off boxes for unwanted infants installed in firehouses in Indiana.
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/baby-drop-off-boxes-unwanted-infants-installed-ind-article-1.2623613

Presumably, the babies placed in the safe haven box will be tended to much quicker than if new parents discard of them in a different manner.


----------



## dimsum (4 May 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> May 3, 2016
> 
> First baby drop-off boxes for unwanted infants installed in firehouses in Indiana.
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/baby-drop-off-boxes-unwanted-infants-installed-ind-article-1.2623613
> ...



Sadly, last July I was visiting my cousins in LA and I noticed those there.


----------



## Pusser (5 May 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> May 3, 2016
> 
> First baby drop-off boxes for unwanted infants installed in firehouses in Indiana.
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/baby-drop-off-boxes-unwanted-infants-installed-ind-article-1.2623613
> ...



Sort of like an amnesty box outside the range...


----------



## krimynal (5 May 2016)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Sort of like an amnesty box outside the range...




oh come on now !!!! 

I have to clean my screen from all the water I spilled trying to not choke my self to death laughing !


----------



## Dockrill923 (5 May 2016)

"presumably"...lol


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 May 2016)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Sort of like an amnesty box outside the range...



I've heard the term "Milkman's Son" but never "Fireman's"... interesting thought.  Must be all the pole dancing they do.   >


----------



## George Wallace (5 May 2016)

Food for thought:








It is true:

http://content.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,760539,00.html


----------



## cupper (5 May 2016)

Someone has been channeling his inner Sarah Palin again.  [


----------



## Pusser (6 May 2016)

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/blogs/insight/police-called-after-student-tries-to-pay-for-lunch-with-seldom-used-us-2-bill-184943790.html

You would think that somebody in the crowd would know that the US actually does issue a $2 bill...


----------



## cupper (6 May 2016)

Pusser said:
			
		

> https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/blogs/insight/police-called-after-student-tries-to-pay-for-lunch-with-seldom-used-us-2-bill-184943790.html
> 
> You would think that somebody in the crowd would know that the US actually does issue a $2 bill...



They are rare. I've seen only two in the 14+ years I've lived here. One was in a museum display.

Not quite as rare are the $1 coins. They sometimes show up when you get change back from a vending machine.


----------



## George Wallace (6 May 2016)

cupper said:
			
		

> They are rare. I've seen only two in the 14+ years I've lived here. One was in a museum display.
> 
> Not quite as rare are the $1 coins. They sometimes show up when you get change back from a vending machine.



I have a couple of the $2 bills, and love getting the $1 coins back in change as they are the same size as Quarters.   [


----------



## Pusser (7 May 2016)

cupper said:
			
		

> They are rare. I've seen only two in the 14+ years I've lived here. One was in a museum display.
> 
> Not quite as rare are the $1 coins. They sometimes show up when you get change back from a vending machine.



I know they're rare.  They're actually considered bad luck in many places, except those with $2 betting at the racetrack.  Nevertheless, I would think within a group of people, including teachers and police officers, that at least ONE of them would know about American $2 bills.  Fifty cent pieces are rare in Canada, but I don't imagine the police would be called if a kid tried to use one.


----------



## mariomike (12 May 2016)

Mercy Killing? Euthanasia? 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/91849.50.html
3 pages. 
Is locked, so posting it here, ( please move if it belongs there ).

Suffering from PTSD resulting from sexual abuse? Dutch doctors will euthanize you.
https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/dutch-doctors-kill-sex-abuse-victim-because-of-incurable-mental-suffering
The Dutch decriminalization has been expanded since 2002 to include the mentally ill and those suffering from dementia. Children as young as 12 years old can request euthanasia with the support of their parents, and the Dutch Pediatric Association is publicly advocating the elimination of any minimum age to request it. More than 5,000 people are killed by their physicians or commit suicide with their help every year, according to official statistics.

"Paging Dr. Kevorkian..."


----------



## jollyjacktar (27 May 2016)

Stoned Welsh Sheep


----------



## cupper (2 Jun 2016)

Someone never learned queue etiquette.  :facepalm:

Although I'm not surprised.

*Cars crash in attempt to squeeze through NH toll lane at same time
No injuries were reported*

http://www.wmtw.com/news/cars-crash-in-attempt-to-squeeze-through-nh-toll-lane-at-same-time/39844188



> BEDFORD, N.H. —Two cars crashed into one another Tuesday after trying to squeeze through the same lane at a New Hampshire toll plaza.
> 
> Police said the crash happened on the Everett Turnkpike at the Bedford toll plaza.
> 
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Jun 2016)

A Kangaroo and a Pig are apparently in a relationship down under.   

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3634548/Kangaroo-photographed-having-sex-pig-Northern-Territory.html


----------



## Loachman (10 Jun 2016)

No mention of the voyeuristic duck...


----------



## GAP (10 Jun 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> No mention of the voyeuristic duck...



Maybe it's waiting until it gets bigger...... ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Jun 2016)

The goose is secretly making videos and uploading them and monetizing them on Pornhub.


----------



## Rifleman62 (11 Jun 2016)

Sent by a 1950's RCN Vet & USAF Vietnam Vet I know. Don't know if this is true but:
                                        
LITTLE KNOWN TIDBIT OF NAVAL HISTORY.

The U.S.S. Constitution (Old Ironsides), as a combat vessel, carried 48,600 gallons of fresh water for her crew of 475 officers and men. This was sufficient to last six months of sustained operations at sea. She carried no evaporators (I.e. Fresh water distillers).

However, let it be noted that according to her ship's log, "On July 27, 1798, the U.S.S.Constitution sailed from Boston with a full complement of 475 officers and men, 48,600 gallons of fresh water, 7,400 cannon shot, 11,600 pounds of black powder and 79,400 gallons of rum."

Her mission: "To destroy and harass English shipping."

Making Jamaica on 6 October, she took on 826 pounds of flour and 68,300 gallons of rum.
Then she headed for the Azores , arriving there 12 November. She provisioned with 550 pounds of beef and 64,300 gallons of Portuguese wine.

On 18 November, she set sail for England .. In the ensuing days she defeated five British men-of-war and captured and scuttled 12 English merchant ships, salvaging only the rum aboard each.

By 26 January, her powder and shot were exhausted. Nevertheless, although unarmed she made a night raid up the Firth of Clyde in Scotland . Her landing party captured a whisky distillery and transferred 40,000 gallons of single malt Scotch aboard by dawn. Then she headed home.

The U.S.S. Constitution arrived in Boston on 20 February 1799, with no cannon shot, no food, no powder, no rum, no wine, no whisky, and 38,600 gallons of water.

GO NAVY!


----------



## mariomike (11 Jun 2016)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Don't know if this is true but:



More on the story,
http://hamptonroadsnavalmuseum.blogspot.ca/2010/12/deleting-urban-legend-on-uss.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jun 2016)

Yeah, that sure showed THEM ...


> A decorated Army Reserve officer left bacon at a mosque and brandished a handgun while threatening to kill Muslims and bury them there, North Carolina authorities said Friday.
> 
> Russell Thomas Langford, 36, made death threats against members of the mosque about 20 miles southwest of Fayetteville, authorities said.
> 
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Jun 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> More on the story,
> http://hamptonroadsnavalmuseum.blogspot.ca/2010/12/deleting-urban-legend-on-uss.html



Good catch, I've seen what Rifleman62 posted before elsewhere.  While not correct, it does however appeal to the spirit of the sailor within me (pardon the pun).


----------



## Lumber (13 Jun 2016)

I want to rant but I just can't find the words... I know this stuff happens in that part of the world, but it's still so mind boggling when I read about it.

*Dutch woman jailed in Qatar after reporting rape convicted of 'illicit sex'*
http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/13/middleeast/qatar-dutch-woman-rape-report-jail/index.html

If there is a better thread for this, please feel free to move it.


----------



## mariomike (13 Jun 2016)

Saw this somewhere, "Now there is male, female and nonbinary. Need a new box for the patient care report."

JUNE 13, 2016

Oregon Court Allows a Person to Choose Neither Sex
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/14/us/oregon-nonbinary-transgender-sex-gender.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0
"...is a retired United States Army sergeant born with male anatomy who had successfully battled the military to be given discharge papers that reflected the female sex."


----------



## Lightguns (13 Jun 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> I want to rant but I just can't find the words... I know this stuff happens in that part of the world, but it's still so mind boggling when I read about it.
> 
> *Dutch woman jailed in Qatar after reporting rape convicted of 'illicit sex'*
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/13/middleeast/qatar-dutch-woman-rape-report-jail/index.html
> ...



My opinion, unless you are part of a military battlegroup, stay out of muslim countries.


----------



## dimsum (15 Jun 2016)

Some home-grown idiocy, as reported by the National Post:



> Flat or round? Intense dispute over the shape of the Earth ends in a fire in Brockville, Ont.
> 
> A 56-year-old Brockville, Ont., man is being sought by police after a discussion about the shape of the earth got out of hand at a campsite Monday night.
> 
> ...



http://news.nationalpost.com/news/flat-or-round-intense-dispute-over-the-shape-of-the-earth-ends-in-a-fire-in-brockville-ont


----------



## mariomike (15 Jun 2016)

Good grief. First the gorilla, now a gator...

Gator drags child into water near Disney's Grand Floridian
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/breaking-news/os-child-dragged-alligator-disney-20160614-story.html


----------



## Journeyman (15 Jun 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Good grief. First the gorilla, now a gator...
> 
> Gator drags child into water near Disney's Grand Floridian


Lawyers insisting Disney movies showing cutesy wild animals have "safety warnings" in  3....2....1....


----------



## dimsum (15 Jun 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Lawyers insisting Disney movies showing cutesy wild animals have "safety warnings" in  3....2....1....



For once I'll agree with them.  Then there *might* be fewer incidents of people getting mauled by bears, bison, etc while trying to take selfies.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jun 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> For once I'll agree with them.  Then there *might* be fewer incidents of people getting mauled by bears, bison, etc while trying to take selfies.


Or trying to feed them ...


----------



## Journeyman (15 Jun 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> For once I'll agree with them.  Then there *might* be fewer incidents of people getting mauled by bears, bison, etc while trying to take selfies.



A)  People don't read/listen to safety warnings as it is; it's just to appease lawyers -- look at cigarette packs and any US pharmaceutical ad (you know, 10 seconds of ad, followed by 50 seconds of contraindications rhymed off too quickly for anyone to track).

B)  You're merely interfering with Darwinism working as it should.  Yes, in a perfect world, it would work its magic _before_  they breed;  sometimes you have to accept the pain of stopping the 'incredibly stupid gene' before it mutates over another generation.



Edit:  now, if you want to institute a mandatory IQ test before breeding, I'd be all over that -- especially if it lowered my insurance and the cost of health care!


----------



## medicineman (15 Jun 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> A)  People don't read/listen to safety warnings as it is; it's just to appease lawyers -- look at cigarette packs and any US pharmaceutical ad (you know, 10 seconds of ad, followed by 50 seconds of contraindications rhymed off too quickly for anyone to track).



I learned a long time ago - about 95% of people don't look at or read warning posters of any kind and the 5% that do are generally illiterate.

MM


----------



## cupper (15 Jun 2016)

An interactive lesson about how the food chain works.


----------



## mariomike (17 Jun 2016)

Woman wanted after allegedly assaulting man on TTC bus
http://www.680news.com/2016/06/17/woman-wanted-after-allegedly-assaulting-man-on-ttc-bus/

I guess that's not much WTF factor, but look at the size of her!

"The woman is six-feet three-inches tall and 250 pounds..."


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Jun 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Woman wanted after allegedly assaulting man on TTC bus
> http://www.680news.com/2016/06/17/woman-wanted-after-allegedly-assaulting-man-on-ttc-bus/
> 
> I guess that's not much WTF factor, but look at the size of her!
> ...



Is that beast even a woman???


----------



## cupper (17 Jun 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Woman wanted after allegedly assaulting man on TTC bus
> http://www.680news.com/2016/06/17/woman-wanted-after-allegedly-assaulting-man-on-ttc-bus/
> 
> I guess that's not much WTF factor, but look at the size of her!
> ...





			
				jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Is that beast even a woman???



I want DNA confirmation.  :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Jun 2016)

Well,  most of the Russian track and field folks have nothing doing this summer...  Maybe Vladimir has them out on seek and destroy missions.   ;D


----------



## cavalryman (17 Jun 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Woman wanted after allegedly assaulting man on TTC bus
> http://www.680news.com/2016/06/17/woman-wanted-after-allegedly-assaulting-man-on-ttc-bus/
> 
> I guess that's not much WTF factor, but look at the size of her!
> ...


That's not a woman, that's a man, baby
 (with apologies to Austin Powers)


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jun 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Well,  most of the Russian track and field folks have nothing doing this summer...  Maybe Vladimir has them out on seek and destroy missions.   ;D


Back in the day, it would have been "East German" ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Jun 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Back in the day, it would have been "East German" ...



Yes, I was thinking of that when I was posting.  Their weight lifting team..


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jun 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Yes, I was thinking of that when I was posting.  Their weight lifting team..


... or swim team, for that matter ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Jun 2016)

I remember National Lampoon magazine having "photos"  of them,  with a huge nutsac bulge... "Miss Mann, Miss Mann"   ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Jun 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Or trying to feed them ...



I was driving through Jasper once, about eight years ago, traffic slowed to a crawl in one of those annoying 70 kph zones. Eventually crawl up on one of those rental RVs on the side of the road. There was an arm holding something sticking out of the side door, and a very large, very brown bear well within lunging distance of said offering. Would have loved to stop and watch the Ghost of Darwin exert his influence, but, flow of traffic and all that, I'm all about the team effort.


----------



## CougarKing (21 Jun 2016)

How men of the "One-Child Policy" generations deal with the lack of Chinese women that made them perpetually single:

Yahoo News



> *Lonely Men In China Are Having Relationships With Life-Sized Dolls*
> [Yahoo News]
> 
> June 21, 2016
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Jun 2016)

25 million surplus males at last count


----------



## Loachman (21 Jun 2016)

Maybe somebody there could start a business for mail-order North American brides.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Jun 2016)

No, Syrian women...

EXCLUSIVE - 'I want a husband who can satisfy me in bed': Syrian war has left cities full of single women... but given lesbians freedom to have relationships

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3622204/I-want-husband-satisfy-bed-Syrian-war-left-cities-single-women-given-lesbians-freedom-relationships.html#ixzz4CFZ13lkm 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## a_majoor (30 Jun 2016)

Microsoft really crossed the line this time, but you too could be entitled to compensation:

https://pjmedia.com/vodkapundit/2016/06/29/woman-sues-microsoft-for-windows-10-upgrade/?singlepage=true



> *Woman Sues Microsoft for Windows 10 Upgrade*
> BY STEPHEN GREEN JUNE 29, 2016 CHAT 78 COMMENTS
> 
> Do you know how to protect your computer against Microsoft's stealth upgrade process to Windows 10? I'll get to that in greater detail shortly, but one California woman didn't, but her frustration turned into a $10,000 payday:
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jun 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> May 3, 2016
> 
> First baby drop-off boxes for unwanted infants installed in firehouses in Indiana.
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/baby-drop-off-boxes-unwanted-infants-installed-ind-article-1.2623613
> ...


c

I find this incredibly sad. I have two grandkids as y'all know, and to even hear of people abandoning babies when there are other ways of ensuring their care, it's just bloody sad.

What are we? I thought this sort of thing went out when Sparta ceased to exist,,,,,


----------



## mariomike (30 Jun 2016)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> I thought this sort of thing went out when Sparta ceased to exist,,,,,



Years ago, a nurse at Sick Kids told me the police once brought them a baby found in a coin locker at Union Station.


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Jun 2016)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> c
> 
> I find this incredibly sad. I have two grandkids as y'all know, and to even hear of people abandoning babies when there are other ways of ensuring their care, it's just bloody sad.
> 
> What are we? I thought this sort of thing went out when Sparta ceased to exist,,,,,



Rather the drop box at the fire hall than the dumpster behind the KFC. And from a history geek point of view, the Spartans would have left them in the woods for nature to take care of. That being said, I agree with your sentiment.


----------



## Remius (30 Jun 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Rather the drop box at the fire hall than the dumpster behind the KFC. And from a history geek point of view, the Spartans would have left them in the woods for nature to take care of. That being said, I agree with your sentiment.



I'm pretty sure they threw them off cliffs to ensure nature didn't accidentally screw it up.

Edit to add:  That is actually a myth perpetuated by the Romans.   But just the same...


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jun 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Rather the drop box at the fire hall than the dumpster behind the KFC.


Sad, but true ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Jul 2016)

When it would have been nice to have an air rifle in your hands instead of a camera, the bitch.  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3670487/Picture-emerges-woman-URINATING-war-memorial-nation-marks-centenary-bloodiest-day-British-military-history.html


----------



## mariomike (4 Jul 2016)

Bizarre blast in New York City’s Central Park
http://nypost.com/2016/07/03/man-loses-foot-after-stepping-on-possible-firework-in-central-park/
The bizarre accident forced the amputation of 18-year-old Connor Golden’s left leg below the knee and set the nation’s most-populous city on edge a day before the July 4 holiday was expected to draw thousands to watch the city’s annual fireworks display. 

Might as well add this too,

Black Lives Matter Parade Protest Brings Sweeping Changes To Toronto Pride
http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2016/07/03/black-lives-matter-toronto-pride-parade-changes_n_10798402.html
Canada’s largest LGBTQ event agreed to major changes Sunday after the Black Lives Matter movement staged a sit-in during the annual parade.

Pride Toronto agreed to exclude floats from police next year.


----------



## mariomike (20 Jul 2016)

New Brunswick woman drove her ailing husband right up to the ER doors. Needs help getting inside. ER says call 9-1-1.
http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/new-brunswick-woman-says-she-drove-ill-husband-to-er-doors-but-hospital-told-her-to-call-ambulance
She says when they arrived at the hospital, she went inside to find help but was told by a nurse and security guard that she needed to call 911 so paramedics could bring Macdonald into the hospital.

I bet they sent her husband a bill too! That's when the complaints usually come in.  

Looks like they did get billed,
"Price also said she has no plans to pay the $130 ambulance fee."
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/moncton-hospital-complaints-emergency-room-response-1.3683428

We used to get sent to a lot of those "courtesy calls". Sometimes even _inside_  the hospitals. They seemed to usually come in around 0400.


----------



## a_majoor (28 Jul 2016)

Well it didn't take Facebook long to take this down:


----------



## OrganishChemiker (28 Jul 2016)

*Thucydidles*,

According to this news article, the poster removed it, not Facebook.

<a href="http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/lesbians-are-hot-facebook-apology-1.3695390">Lesbians are 'hot' pro-oilsands Facebook post removed, apology made</a>

From the article:

<blockquote>After a storm of backlash, a gay Métis Albertan has removed the pro-oilsands ad he posted to his Facebook page that says lesbians are "hot" and questions why Canada buys oil from countries that mistreat LGBTQ people.</blockquote>

The person who said he was disgusted doesn't really explain what bothers him.  Just saying that it "sexualizes" doesn't really explain.  The ad's subject matter is sexual. I think women who viewed this ad would take the implicit message as, "If you are a lesbian, then you should be hot because your function is to please the men who look at you."  I think that's what bothers people about the ad.

From what I've seen, Facebook is inconsistent in its removal of pages.  I belong to a group on Facebook that refutes anti-GMO and anti-vaccine claims and it was shut down when a pro-organic food/anti-GMO group coordinated their efforts and all complained about "harassment" at once.  All we were doing was criticizing and satirizing the most vocal members of the anit-GMOs or anti-vaccine movement.  They got so upset by our logic and science that they all complained to Facebook in order to silence us.  It's pretty clear to me that Facebook didn't really examine whether what we were doing was unacceptable or was within the terms of service.

*mariomike*,

That kind of inefficiency really pisses me off.  They're at the door of the emergency department as told to call 911.  The only upside I can think of is that people brought in by an ambulance are usually admitted right away.  I think the paramedic are also unable to leave the patient until an MD comes to see them, so it would waste paramedics' time because the patient's wife was present. What a shame.


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Jul 2016)

Maschinengewehr42 said:
			
		

> After a storm of backlash, a gay Métis Albertan has removed the pro-oilsands ad he posted to his Facebook page that says lesbians are "hot" and questions why Canada buys oil from countries that mistreat LGBTQ people.
> 
> I think women who viewed this ad would take the implicit message as, "If you are a lesbian, then you should be hot because your function is to please the men who look at you."



So a gay man makes an ad that features a lesbian couple, and said ad caters to heterosexual males' ideal fantasies?  The mind boggles...


----------



## cupper (28 Jul 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> So a gay man makes an ad that features a lesbian couple, and said ad caters to heterosexual males' ideal fantasies?  The mind boggles...



Well, when fishing, you need the right kind of bait. ;D


----------



## mariomike (1 Aug 2016)

Saw a job call for City of Flint ( Michigan ) Firefighter,
https://www.applitrack.com/fgahrc/onlineapp/1BrowseFile.aspx?id=13442
DATE POSTED: 7/20/2016

Comes with a very nice recruiting poster,
https://www.cityofflint.com/wp-content/uploads/Find-out-about-Becoming-a-Flint-Firefighter.pdf

"The fire department is reaching out to the Flint Community to assist in our recruitment efforts. Please take this informational flyer to your local schools, churches, and community meetings. Encourage friends and family to join our team of highly trained Firefighters and EMS professionals as we continue to serve and protect our community."

This is a city job, on a career department. Not volunteering in the township.

Starting pay is $9.22 per/hour. If you work hard, in 4 years you will earn $12.59 .

Meanwhile in Flint, protesters are calling for a $15 per hour minimum wage for fast-food workers.


----------



## cupper (1 Aug 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Saw a job call for City of Flint ( Michigan ) Firefighter,
> https://www.applitrack.com/fgahrc/onlineapp/1BrowseFile.aspx?id=13442
> DATE POSTED: 7/20/2016
> 
> ...



Do they get a subsidty for purchasing bottled water?

And can you use lead tainted water to fight fires?


----------



## mariomike (1 Aug 2016)

cupper said:
			
		

> And can you use lead tainted water to fight fires?



I suppose you can, but...

The water in Flint is so bad it is corroding the fire engine pumps,
http://www.abc12.com/home/headlines/Flint-Fire-Chief-Water-corroding-fire-engine-pumps-368271731.html

"Some disturbing news today from the Genesee County Health Department. It announced the rat population in Flint has now surpassed the human population by 50,000. Health officials says that's due to the massive numbers of people leaving Flint, and the City cutting back to twice monthly garbage collection due to budget constraints."
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sPrDTI21RM

Garbage collection in Flint has been suspended....until further notice.
http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/index.ssf/2016/07/mayor_says_there_will_be_no_tr.html

With the temperatures as high as they are this time of year, it must stink to High Heaven.


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Aug 2016)

Those poor citizens of Flint.  I feel for them.


----------



## mariomike (1 Aug 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Those poor citizens of Flint.  I feel for them.



They have indeed fallen upon hard times,

From 2013,

Most violent city in the nation: The title that Flint can't kick
http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/index.ssf/2013/06/the_most_violent_city_in_the_n.html
FLINT, MI – It's a title that keeps on sticking year after year – the nation's most violent city with a population of more than 100,000.

For the third consecutive year, Flint ranks as the most violent city of 100,000 people or more. The city also led the nation in homicides and arsons per capita. According to FBI statistics, Flint had more than 2,774 violent crimes in 2012. They included 63 homicides, 108 rapes, 673 robberies and 1,930 aggravated assaults.
Flint was No. 1 by a longshot -- the second most violent city, Detroit, had about 600 fewer crimes per 100,000 people than Flint, data shows. Comparatively, there's about a 600-crime difference between third-place Oakland, Calif., and 10th-place Cleveland. St. Louis and Memphis round out the top 5.

Flint also held the dubious No. 1 in violent crime ranking with cities of more than 100,000 people in 2010 and 2011.
Flint also can hold the title of "murder capital of the nation." Flint reported 63 murders in 2012, according to the FBI (the city had 67 homicides, but the FBI does not count justifiable or accidental shootings). The city was followed by Detroit; New Orleans; Jackson, Miss.; and St. Louis. 

Comparing the City of Flint to the City of New York, FDNY Firefighters and Officers who retired in the last fiscal year were eligible for average pensions of $119,863 .


----------



## a_majoor (6 Aug 2016)

Instapundit's take on the headline alone is worth the price of admission:

https://pjmedia.com/instapundit/240639/#respond



> THE ORIGINAL ARTICLE WAS DONE ENTIRELY IN INTERPRETIVE DANCE: Feminist Declares The Invention Of The Alphabet The Root Of Sexism, Misogyny And Patriarchy…


----------



## CougarKing (19 Aug 2016)

No matter your political leanings, many here will probably agree that this is by far the WEIRDEST US presidential election season ever!

Associated Press/Canadian Press



> *Naked Donald Trump statues pop up in cities across the U.S.*
> Canadian Press
> 
> 8 hrs ago
> ...


----------



## Lightguns (19 Aug 2016)

The only thing INDECLINE does is sell a bunch of child labour merchandise with slogans like "legalize crime".


----------



## Rocky Mountains (19 Aug 2016)

I don't get the naked Trump statues.  Google "naked Hillary" on the internet and you get 1,000 images of naked Hillary.  It really isn't her and isn't a reflection on her.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Aug 2016)

Imagine the uproar if the Tea party put up naked states of Hillary....mind you sales of eye bleach would soar.


----------



## Journeyman (19 Aug 2016)

Rocky Mountains said:
			
		

> Google "naked Hillary".....


Why would anyone even hint at such a thing?!  Blind people are shuddering at the imagery.

It's like saying "_PLEASE_  scour my nuts with sandpaper, then crush in salt & vinegar chips."  Why?  :stars:


----------



## mariomike (21 Aug 2016)

Amazing...

Aug 21, 2016 

Same-sex South African couple become fathers to triplets
http://www.680news.com/2016/08/21/same-sex-south-african-couple-become-fathers-to-triplets/
According to Sky News, the Menelaous are believed to be the first same sex couple in South Africa, possibly in the world, to have triplets – two girls and a boy – which include identical twins, using a surrogate.


----------



## mariomike (23 Aug 2016)

Aug 22, 2016 

This has been widely reported in the GTA news,

'Black guys pls no call,' Mississauga rental ad states
http://www.citynews.ca/2016/08/22/black-guys-pls-no-call-mississauga-rental-ad-states/
An advertisement for a bedroom basement apartment in Mississauga explicitly stated if you are a “black guy,” you should not inquire about the unit – before it was hastily changed on Monday.

The listing was originally posted on Sunday and has since been changed to exclude the original comment “black guys pls no call.”

Lawyer and civil rights activist Selwyn Pieters said this is a serious public concern and the owner is climbing a steep hill.

“I’m very shocked that a person would actually blatantly post an ad saying [they’re] providing a service to the public, but that that service excludes black men,” said Pieters.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Aug 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Aug 22, 2016
> 
> This has been widely reported in the GTA news,
> 
> ...



Is this any different than the "Non-Muslims need not apply" that was in the news just a few months ago?

Both are against our Charter of Rights and Freedoms, but I am sure both are being handled differently.  

From 2011:  http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/landlords-face-no-punishment-for-discrimination-in-online-ads

From 2015:  http://globalnews.ca/news/2185359/toronto-man-denied-subsidized-housing-for-not-being-muslim/


----------



## mariomike (23 Aug 2016)

The owner of the unit, who wrote the advertisement, said it was a mistake because he doesn’t speak English.  

Less than one month ago, on July 29, a prospective Toronto landlord had to pay $10,000 to a black woman as compensation for refusing her a unit. Her boyfriend, who is white, went to inquire about renting the unit afterwards and was told it was available.  :facepalm:
http://www.canlii.org/en/on/onhrt/doc/2016/2016hrto1012/2016hrto1012.html


----------



## cupper (24 Aug 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Why would anyone even hint at such a thing?!  Blind people are shuddering at the imagery.
> 
> It's like saying "_PLEASE_  scour my nuts with sandpaper, then crush in salt & vinegar chips."  Why?  :stars:



There are porn genres for just about anything and anyone. Naked Clinton is a meme all it's own.  :boke:


----------



## Lumber (24 Aug 2016)

cupper said:
			
		

> There are porn genres for just about anything and anyone. Naked Clinton is a meme all it's own.  :boke:



Sarah Palin was much better... just sayin'...


----------



## cupper (24 Aug 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Sarah Palin was much better... just sayin'...



If only she could stop talking...  ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Aug 2016)

:Tin-Foil-Hat: Alert in Alberta...   :rofl:



> LookUpBanff billboard promotes conspiracy theory about toxic chemtrails
> 
> Highway billboard promotes outlandish theory that government is sterilizing populace with sprayed chemicals
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/chemtrails-david-keith-geoengineering-lookupbanff-1.3733776


----------



## Lightguns (25 Aug 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> :Tin-Foil-Hat: Alert in Alberta...   :rofl:



Well!  The comments section on that one went South quick......


----------



## cupper (25 Aug 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> :Tin-Foil-Hat: Alert in Alberta...   :rofl:



Just be glad you aren't living in Miami / Dade County.

They really are leaving chem trails.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Aug 2016)

If the  :Tin-Foil-Hat: are to be believed, and considering that the first encounter of large number of contrails (from historical documents) seems to have occurred with the American B-29 Super-fortresses of WWII in their mass raids - then we should all have been sterilized a long time ago - and there shouldn't be any of us left.

Lets see, last I checked, we were 7.4 billions, and on our way to 11.2 billions by the end of the century.

Where I come from, it's called "Science Trumps Stupid".


----------



## dimsum (25 Aug 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Where I come from, it's called "Science Trumps Stupid".



"Two things are infinite; the universe and human stupidity.  And I'm not sure about the universe."


----------



## mariomike (25 Aug 2016)

You don't go on archery calls every day, not even in Scarborough,

Aug 25, 2016 

Three dead in Scarborough crossbow attack
http://www.680news.com/2016/08/25/crossbow-attack-in-scarborough-leaves-two-without-vital-signs-third-seriously-injured/
Three people are dead after being shot with a crossbow in Scarborough on Thursday afternoon.

Lawndale Rd + Argo Rd
-3 people now pronounced

Last one I recall was on Main St. Arrow in the heart, and head hammered in. Father and son thing.


----------



## Jed (25 Aug 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> You don't go on archery calls every day, not even in Scarborough,
> 
> Aug 25, 2016
> 
> ...



Wow! How mid evil. Must be quick on the reload or very tactically deliberate.


----------



## mariomike (25 Aug 2016)

Jed said:
			
		

> Wow! How mid evil. Must be quick on the reload or very tactically deliberate.



I don't like to say I am impressed by this sort of thing, but I did practice archery when I was younger and could barely hit the broad side of a barn door, let alone three moving targets.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Aug 2016)

mariomike:

Don't confuse bow and arrow with crossbows. The later is extremely powerful compared to a standard bow and extremely precise, even at surprising ranges, in the hand of an experienced shooter - many people including some of my acquaintances hunt deer with a crossbow. Moreover, there are models out there with quick pump-action resets so you can actually "reload" very quickly.

As they are near silent, it would take a certain amount of time for anyone in the killing zone to process that (1) something happened to "John Doe" beside me! (2) What happened? (3) It's a short arrow - where the hell did it come from? (4) Oh God! I have to get out of ....hughhhh!


----------



## mariomike (25 Aug 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> mariomike:
> 
> Don't confuse bow and arrow with crossbows. The later is extremely powerful compared to a standard bow and extremely precise, even at surprising ranges, in the hand of an experienced shooter - many people including some of my acquaintances hunt deer with a crossbow. Moreover, there are models out there with quick pump-action resets so you can actually "reload" very quickly.
> 
> As they are near silent, it would take a certain amount of time for anyone in the killing zone to process that (1) something happened to "John Doe" beside me! (2) What happened? (3) It's a short arrow - where the hell did it come from? (4) Oh God! I have to get out of ....hughhhh!



I was thinking of type we had as kids in the backyard. But, they were real arrows. Lawn darts were another favorite.


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Aug 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> mariomike:
> 
> Don't confuse bow and arrow with crossbows. The later is extremely powerful compared to a standard bow and extremely precise, even at surprising ranges, in the hand of an experienced shooter - many people including some of my acquaintances hunt deer with a crossbow. Moreover, there are models out there with quick pump-action resets so you can actually "reload" very quickly.
> 
> As they are near silent, it would take a certain amount of time for anyone in the killing zone to process that (1) something happened to "John Doe" beside me! (2) What happened? (3) It's a short arrow - where the hell did it come from? (4) Oh God! I have to get out of ....hughhhh!



I watched a video review of this puppy.  http://www.scorpyd.com/crossbows/ventilator/

The shooter was putting his bolt into the same hole shot after shot at 25M.  This thing is fast and powerful.  Very impressive.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAxWc0VnFkg


----------



## mariomike (25 Aug 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I watched a video review of this puppy.  http://www.scorpyd.com/crossbows/ventilator/
> 
> The shooter was putting his bolt into the same hole shot after shot at 25M.  This thing is fast and powerful.  Very impressive.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAxWc0VnFkg



The Ventilator!   I wonder if that's what the guy ( I guess it was a guy? ) in Scarb. used? Whatever it was, it was one heck of a product endorsement. 
"When you absolutely, positively gotta kill every xxxxx in the room, accept noooo substitutes!"


----------



## Retired AF Guy (25 Aug 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> mariomike:
> 
> Don't confuse bow and arrow with crossbows. The later is extremely powerful compared to a standard bow and extremely precise, even at surprising ranges, in the hand of an experienced shooter - many people including some of my acquaintances hunt deer with a crossbow. Moreover, there are models out there with quick pump-action resets so you can actually "reload" very quickly.
> 
> As they are near silent, it would take a certain amount of time for anyone in the killing zone to process that (1) something happened to "John Doe" beside me! (2) What happened? (3) It's a short arrow - where the hell did it come from? (4) Oh God! I have to get out of ....hughhhh!



During the Middle Ages the crossbow, was capable of penetrating chain mail/plate armour, which threatened the dominance on the battlefield by armoured horsemen. Also, anyone could use one including foot soldiers and peasants, which didn't endear them to the local nobility. And, if my memory serves me correctly, one of the popes even issued an edict stating they could only used against non-Christians (e.g) Muslims (an early example of trying to ban certain weapons that didn't work out so well).


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Aug 2016)

When set against good English bowmen with the longbow, the crossbow mercenaries of the French side were outclassed, outranged and outshot at places like Crecy and Agincourt.


----------



## Bass ackwards (25 Aug 2016)

It took decades to make an archer of the sort jjt refers to. Starting from childhood.

I read somewhere that the Duke of Wellington seriously considered raising an archery corps due to the range, accuracy and rate of fire of the longbow but he was stymied by the above fact.


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Aug 2016)

I have also read that it was law that archery practice was conducted on a regular basis as well to ensure there were bowmen to fill the ranks of the English army in places like France.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (25 Aug 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I have also read that it was law that archery practice was conducted on a regular basis as well to ensure there were bowmen to fill the ranks of the English army in places like France.



True. I don't think there were any set rules specifying hours/days, etc, but I know various English rulers strongly encouraged the practice. 

While the crossbow was cumbersome and slow to load and fire, it did have some advantages. As I mentioned previously, with a little training, pretty well anyone could use one and you didn't have to expose your whole body when firing.


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Aug 2016)

This guy can't be wrong.  ;D

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Churchill


----------



## mariomike (25 Aug 2016)

The plot thickens. The Scarborough Archer connected to a  CBRNE call on Queen's Quay,

Toronto police have evacuated a downtown condo building as they investigate a report of a suspicious package, an incident investigators have confirmed is linked to the deaths of three people in Scarborough from crossbow injuries.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/queens-quay-evacuation-1.3736077



			
				Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Moreover, there are models out there with quick pump-action resets so you can actually "reload" very quickly.



Kelly estimated it takes an average of 15 to 20 seconds for someone to fire, reload and then re-cock, though someone who is very proficient could bring it down to 10 seconds. It takes some “muscle and effort,” about 150 to 175 pounds of draw weight, to re-cock a bow, he said.

Our Archery enthusiasts may find this of interest,

Questions remain about how exactly the incident unfolded, including how three people could possibly be killed by a crossbow. An archery expert who spoke with CTV News Channel on Thursday said it’s “an extremely long process” to load a crossbow.

“This is quite the procedure, even if you had a cocking aid,” said Kathleen Millar, former technical and executive director of Archery Canada. “You have to lean over, pull it up -- it’s quite an onerous task … it takes quite a few seconds to get it set up in order to just cock it, and then put the bolt into the bow.”

Millar pointed out that police are still unsure about the circumstances of the alleged attack, but said that she “can’t see that more than one person could’ve been injured that way.”

“In a timeframe such as that, the possibility of being able to re-cock a crossbow to use it again in a heightened situation like that, I find it very difficult to believe that it’s possible,” she said.

Trifecta.


----------



## Lightguns (26 Aug 2016)

Judging by the photo, one was killed outside, the rest....... inside?  Maybe?  A crossbow is a very silent weapon.  If each kill is not a function of the other, or aware of the other, you could walk around backyards and kill all night without anyone noticing.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Aug 2016)

Some of the deceased could have simply been stabbed with the bolt. I also haven't seen what kind of tip it was. Was it a field tip or a broadhead? If you've never seen what damage a broadhead can do, you'd be impressed.


----------



## mariomike (26 Aug 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Some of the deceased could have simply been stabbed with the bolt.



At first, it seemed all three had been shot. But,

"It appears they were stabbed – not shot – with a crossbow bolt."
http://www.680news.com/2016/08/26/my-brothers-bleeding-in-the-driveway-three-dead-in-crossbow-murder/

Autopsies are scheduled for later today.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Aug 2016)

Chinese repeating crossbow, sort of the SMG of the crossbow world, gives up power for ROF https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDeAxTxzorE


----------



## mariomike (29 Aug 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Autopsies are scheduled for later today.



Looks like the alleged perp strangulated the woman ( mother? ). 

Toronto police Det. Sgt. Mike Carbone says a woman found in a stand-alone garage on Thursday died from ligature strangulation, a man found in the same garage died from a crossbow bolt stab wound to the neck and a man found in the driveway died from a single arrowhead stab wound to the neck.

However, he would not say whether the bolt and arrowhead were shot or used as handheld weapons.
http://www.cp24.com/news/woman-strangled-men-wounded-in-neck-in-murders-involving-crossbow-1.3048889

"All suspects innocent until proven guilty by a court of law."
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3-G31SUjpU
Bad boys, bad boys
Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do
When they come for you


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Aug 2016)

I'll take a guess at stabbing. A bolt at that range from even a mediocre crossbow should just about always end up with the bolt going straight through the bodies.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Aug 2016)

Just read on FB that a friend who was Released recently, after serving in CJIRU for over a decade, has been refused his ON Dvr Lic because he has "an OSI/PTSD on file in Ontario".   He was even given a hard time when talking with a belligerent Services Ontario rep on the phone.   (Note:  This is his side of the story.) 

I wonder if this is an isolated incident, or a regular occurrence?


----------



## mariomike (31 Aug 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Just read on FB that a friend who was Released recently, after serving in CJIRU for over a decade, has been refused his ON Dvr Lic because he has "an OSI/PTSD on file in Ontario".   He was even given a hard time when talking with a belligerent Services Ontario rep on the phone.   (Note:  This is his side of the story.)
> 
> I wonder if this is an isolated incident, or a regular occurrence?



What Class of licence is your friend applying for?

Medical Condition Report
This form is not for use for commercial drivers or for those drivers wishing to upgrade their driver’s licence. 
http://www.forms.ssb.gov.on.ca/mbs/ssb/forms/ssbforms.nsf/FormDetail?OpenForm&ACT=RDR&TAB=PROFILE&ENV=WWE&NO=023-SR-LC-097


In case s/he has not read this already,

Physicians' Duty to Report Patients
http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/driver/medical-review/physicians.shtml

Medical Review Process
http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/driver/medical-review/medical-review-brochure.pdf

Medical Review Section
http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/driver/medical-review/

Modified.


----------



## NavyShooter (31 Aug 2016)

Impact for personnel who report PTSD issues....not just the potential stigma in your military career (we know there's not supposed to be any) but now also drivers' license refusal?  

Yikes.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Aug 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> What Class of licence is your friend applying for?
> 
> Medical Condition Report
> This form is not for use for commercial drivers or for those drivers wishing to upgrade their driver’s licence.
> ...



Class G.  He was thinking of a AZ, but did not go for it.  

I passed on that link to him and he will look into it.  At least he may find out why or what is stopping him from keeping his G Lic.


----------



## mariomike (31 Aug 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Class G.  He was thinking of a AZ, but did not go for it.



For employment, I was required to maintain a CZ. They downgraded me to a D after I retired. 

We had to do our Driver's Licence medicals •every 5 years, under age 46 •every 3 years, age 46-64,

"Performance in a high-stress setting is part of the workplace. The position may also include operating a motor vehicle (ambulance, rapid response care, etc.) that responds to life-threatening emergencies. 
Do you have any concerns regarding the applicant's abilities, judgement, or mental competence, particularly in view of the potential workplace?"

Perhaps people tend to be more open with their feelings these days*, but I always answered "fine" to my family MD when she asked, "How's everything at work." when I went for my CZ medical renewals. Suspensions and Downgrades were a real possibility. Didn't mean you would be out of a job, but you would be removed from Operations.

* Googled PTSD and got 25 million hits! 

Q10: How does the ministry prioritize medical reports?

A10: Medical reports are prioritized according to the risk to road safety as either high risk or low risk.

High risk conditions are conditions that are chronic, deteriorating, unstable or progressive such as 
•Advanced dementia or Alzheimer's disease
•Uncontrolled seizures or diabetes
•Substance abuse, psychiatric disorders with symptoms of suicidal thoughts, extreme agitation, impulsive or violent behaviour etc.
•Uncontrolled sleep apnea refusing treatment
http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/driver/medical-review/faq.shtml

A PTSD claim can also cost you your licence to practice,

Some Alberta paramedics are having a difficult time renewing their registration, commonly known as licences, after disclosing they sought professional help for work-related mental health issues such as anxiety, acute stress or post-traumatic stress disorder. 
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/regulator-s-ptsd-suspension-is-unlawful-says-human-rights-lawyer-1.3044054

No shame these days in asking the Dept. for a little help if you feel the need, but watch what you say!


----------



## Staff Weenie (31 Aug 2016)

Is it not also possible that the individual in question is on certain prescription medications that impair their ability to drive? That may be a significant factor that wasn't mentioned.


----------



## medicineman (31 Aug 2016)

Only way I can see this happening is that someone put in a notice to the licensing bureau of a potential driving hazard that needed reviewing.  I send them in from the ER with boring regularity these days, and did in family practice as well - if a person has a potential physical, mental or pharmaco/toxicological impairment and has or is having had issues, it's a requirement to notify the licensing bodies' medical divisions and for them to make a judgement.  This can be based on formal medical screening with one of their medical examiners or a screening with the family doc...a formal fitness to drive test can also be arranged, which is a medical followed by a formal driving test.  Usual issues I commonly deal with are people using/abusing prescription drugs, alcohol and mental impairments such as dementia.  Last 3 I did were for drug impairments with either prescription drugs decreasing attention and reaction times and one was self prescribing weed and refused to stop smoking up...but got caught behind the wheel impaired with highly positive urine and bad mental status exam.  The letter we use is a form letter that states further medical follow up and investigation s required and we can tick off a licensing review required with/without an immediate suspension if the police haven't done so already.  And incidentally, before you ask, yes I do have the balls to tell the person first that I'm doing it.

MM


----------



## ModlrMike (31 Aug 2016)

Ditto.


----------



## mariomike (31 Aug 2016)

August 31, 2016, 

"Place your bets! The NYPD's “West Indian Day aka Brooklyn Knife and Gun Fest, Death Pool”
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/brooklyn/mayor-promises-extensive-security-year-ouvert-event-article-1.2773025
( Betting includes fatal and non-fatal shootings, stabbings, bludgeoning, vehicular, roof toss and a$$ stomping. )

OP: "Officer Joe Bolton" *

Compared to 2015, twice as many officers will police this weekend's J'Ouvert as an estimated 250,000** people show up to revel in the streets.
Amongst them will be counter-terrorism units and K-9 dog patrols; above them will be 42 newly-installed surveillance cameras and 200 light towers, up from 40 last year.

Hopefully, there will be no violence this year!

* The real Officer Joe Bolton ( deceased ) pictured.

** Toronto Caribana:
"It is a Caribbean Carnival event, that has been billed as North America's largest street festival, frequented by over 1.3 million visitors each year for the festival's final parade and an overall attendance of 2 million."


----------



## cupper (31 Aug 2016)

More scary clowns running around South Carolina. And no it isn't Donald Trump, these are real clowns.

*Reports of Creepy Clowns in Woods Spooking Residents of South Carolina City
A purported picture of one of the clowns — which NBC News hasn't been able to verify — was posted Tuesday to Twitter*

http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/national-international/Creepy-Clown-Reports-Woods-Spook-Greenville-391951481.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_DCBrand



> Multiple reports that menacing clowns are lurking in the woods — sometimes, allegedly, offering kids cash to follow them — have the residents of Greenville, S.C., looking over their shoulders and even brandishing guns, NBC News reported.
> 
> The Greenville County Sheriff's Office said it has boosted patrols around the Fleetwood Manor apartment complex after it learned that men opened fire into woods behind the complex last week. Residents told a deputy that the men were spooked by what an incident report described as "recent clown activity."
> 
> ...


----------



## mariomike (6 Sep 2016)

Having worked our Caribana celebration over the years, I was curious about Officer Joe's ( Reply #507 ) picks,
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/brooklyn/people-shot-ouvert-parade-brooklyn-article-1.2778145

“In some ways the cruelest situation is when you can predict the violence, and you can predict the deaths, and you still can’t do anything about it.” 
NY Gov. Cuomo
5 Sept., 2016.

Hopefully, there will be no violence at next year's celebration...

Meanwhile,  Chicago just racked up homicide #500.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Sep 2016)

What an idiot...   ;D

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3777090/Lance-Stewart-cuts-fingers-trying-slice-oranges-midair-swords.html


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Sep 2016)

This is why I will likely never be unemployed. As I've said more than once at work... "It's not the meek that shall inherit the earth, it's the stupid!"


----------



## mariomike (7 Sep 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> What an idiot...   ;D



aka "Our bread and butter."


----------



## cupper (7 Sep 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> "It's not the meek that shall inherit the earth, it's the stupid!"



Assuming they live long enough to see that day.  ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Sep 2016)

cupper said:
			
		

> Assuming they live long enough to see that day.  ;D



Therein lies the challenge. They're proving to be damn near indestructible.


----------



## cavalryman (7 Sep 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Therein lies the challenge. They're proving to be damn near indestructible.


Pretty much this https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idiocracy


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (8 Sep 2016)

And confirming the old pearl of wisdom:

_*"Nothing is fool proof, because fools are too ingenious".*_


----------



## mariomike (8 Sep 2016)

Never forget...Walmart's touching tribute to the 15th anniversary of 9/11. < sarcasm.
http://www.attn.com/stories/11224/florida-walmart-receives-criticism-for-9-11-soda-display


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Sep 2016)

Clever, but in very poor taste.


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Never forget...Walmart's touching tribute to the 15th anniversary of 9/11. < sarcasm.
> http://www.attn.com/stories/11224/florida-walmart-receives-criticism-for-9-11-soda-display



I'll give them the benefit of the doubt, as the display is close to a replication of the corporately-provided banner.

It's not like they had gummy-bears falling from the towers....


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Sep 2016)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> I'll give them the benefit of the doubt, as the display is close to a replication of the corporately-provided banner.
> 
> It's not like they had gummy-bears falling from the towers....



Agreed


----------



## mariomike (9 Sep 2016)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> It's not like they had gummy-bears falling from the towers....





Never forget...Miracle Mattress is having a Twin Towers sale,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCjYoBLXjF0

What better way to commemorate 9/11? < sarcasm

Something I found of interest,

MSNBC Should Not Replay Live Footage Each 9/11
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/medical_examiner/2016/09/msnbc_should_end_its_annual_tradition_of_replaying_hours_of_unedited_9_11.html
"An estimated 11 percent of Americans and 16.6 percent of New Yorkers suffered clinically significant psychological distress following 9/11, including an estimated 530,000 cases of PTSD."


----------



## Lightguns (9 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Never forget...Miracle Mattress is having a Twin Towers sale,
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCjYoBLXjF0
> 
> What better way to commemorate 9/11? < sarcasm
> ...



But it is the American way, Veterans Day sales anyone?


----------



## mariomike (9 Sep 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> But it is the American way, Veterans Day sales anyone?



Or, remember Pearl Harbor with a delicious meal of SpaghettiOs. < sarcasm


----------



## mariomike (10 Sep 2016)

Never forget...to bring your sex doll to the 9/11 Memorial for a selfie. FFS


----------



## mariomike (16 Sep 2016)

Update Reply #524 

15 September, 2016.

Looks like the bride-to-be ( a former Miss Wales! ) will stand by her man,
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3790464/Model-bride-31-left-gutted-tears-accountant-fianc-posed-sex-doll-Ground-Zero-days-9-11-anniversary-marry-weekend.html

I wonder if his employer will?

In other 9/11 news, that mattress store with the Twin Towers sale will re-open with new employees "who have undergone sensitivity training." Whatever.

The "indefinite closure" lasted less than one week.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Sep 2016)

It would seem that "A Canadian is a Canadian is a Canadian" does NOT actually apply to ALL:

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> ’It was a complete shock’: Arcane law strips unwitting Canadians of citizenship
> GEORDON OMAND, THE CANADIAN PRESS
> 
> FIRST POSTED: SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18, 2016 02:38 PM EDT | UPDATED: SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18, 2016 02:54 PM EDT
> ...



More on LINK.  

Many of the older members on this site will remember that this is/was a common problem of children born overseas whose parents were serving with the CF.  

What really makes this so upsetting with many is that the Liberal Government will allow a convicted foreign born Terrorist to keep their citizenship, yet has gone out of their way to take away or deny Canadian citizenship of law abiding, hard working contributors to Canada.  Just last week a former British soldier, Mark Lowe, now a Permanent Resident, was denied Citizenship.

R


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Sep 2016)

Yeah, the Lieberals seem to love the terrorist types over decent immigrants.  Bloody disgusting.


----------



## CougarKing (19 Sep 2016)

An entry for Darwin Awards 2016:  :facepalm:

Daily Dot



> * 11-year-old accidentally hangs himself trying to mimic YouTube prank *
> The Daily Dot
> 
> Jaya Saxena
> ...


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Sep 2016)

Most Darwin Award winners have reproduced prior to their demise, so he may not qualify.  >


----------



## cupper (20 Sep 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Most Darwin Award winners have reproduced prior to their demise, so he may not qualify.  >



I think that counts as a bonus, removing both yourself and any future offspring from the gene pool.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Sep 2016)

Might not be admissible due to the maturity rule...

http://darwinawards.com/rules/


----------



## mariomike (20 Sep 2016)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Might not be admissible due to the maturity rule...
> 
> http://darwinawards.com/rules/



"Therefore children under sixteen are not eligible to win a Darwin Award. However, a few have been included as nominees, when their actions can be considered foolhardy by even their young peers."
http://darwinawards.com/rules/rules4.html


----------



## George Wallace (21 Sep 2016)

OK?  WTF is going on?

All PEI schools, colleges and universities evacuated.  In Nova Scotia, NSCC campuses in Halifax and Cape Breton were also evacuated Wednesday, due to bomb threats.

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> P.E.I. schools under evacuation order due to a potential threat
> *RCMP say there are no reports of injuries*
> By Jesara Sinclair, CBC News Posted: Sep 21, 2016 10:43 AM AT Last Updated: Sep 21, 2016 11:31 AM AT
> 
> ...




More on LINK.


----------



## Loachman (21 Sep 2016)

American Legislator Wants Canadians Banned from Driving in USA

http://www.cbc.ca/player/play/2694901012/

He can't get anything right, including the invention of the automobile.

From the US' own Library of Congress https://www.loc.gov/rr/scitech/mysteries/auto.html:

"If we had to give credit to one inventor, it would probably be Karl Benz from Germany. Many suggest that he created the first true automobile in 1885/1886."

From Wikipedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_automobile:

"In 1769 the first steam-powered automobile capable of human transportation was built by Nicolas-Joseph Cugnot.[1]:14

"In 1807 François Isaac de Rivaz designed the first car powered by an internal combustion engine fueled by hydrogen.

"In 1864 Siegfried Marcus built the first gasoline powered combustion engine, which he placed on a pushcart, building four progressively sophisticated combustion-engine cars over a 10-to-15-year span that influenced later cars. Marcus created the two-cycle combustion engine. The car's second incarnation in 1880 introduced a four-cycle, gasoline-powered engine, an ingenious carburetor design, and magneto ignition. He created an additional two models further refining his design with steering, a clutch, and brakes. His second car is on display at the Technical Museum in Vienna. During his lifetime, he was honored as the originator of the motorcar. But his place in history was all but erased by the Nazis during World War II. Because Marcus was of Jewish descent, the Nazi propaganda office ordered his work to be destroyed, his name expunged from future textbooks, and his public memorials removed, giving credit instead to Karl Benz.[2]

"In 1886, Karl Benz developed a petrol- or gasoline-powered automobile.[3] This is also considered to be the first "production" vehicle as Benz made several other identical copies."


----------



## mariomike (21 Sep 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> American Legislator Wants Canadians Banned from Driving in USA
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/player/play/2694901012/
> 
> ...



American Lieways
http://www.snopes.com/ban-canadians-usa-highways/
A satirical article reporting that an American legislator wanted to ban Canadian drivers from U.S. roads was mistaken for real news by some readers.

Claim: American legislator John Grumpart wants to ban Canadians from driving on U.S. roads.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Sep 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> American Legislator Wants Canadians Banned from Driving in USA



This Is That is a satire show...

http://www.cbc.ca/radio/thisisthat/about


----------



## AbdullahD (21 Sep 2016)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> This Is That is a satire show...
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/radio/thisisthat/about



Shhhh it is funnier when you don't tell them! Lol


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Sep 2016)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> This Is That is a satire show...
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/radio/thisisthat/about



I absoufuckinglutely hate that show.  A root canal is funnier.


----------



## Loachman (21 Sep 2016)

Damn. They got me. I've never even heard of the programme before.


----------



## Swingline1984 (21 Sep 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I absoufuckinglutely hate that show.  A root canal is funnier.



+1000 CanCon at its worst.


----------



## cavalryman (21 Sep 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Damn. They got me. I've never even heard of the programme before.


A very unfunny show.  You're not missing anything - other than to fall for their nonsense  >


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Sep 2016)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> A very unfunny show.  You're not missing anything - other than to fall for their nonsense  >



They are striving to be like TheOnion.com....but aren't....at all....


----------



## Loachman (21 Sep 2016)

I can't be bothered with cable and wouldn't watch CBC anyway, hence my ignorance. Somebody sent me the link that I posted and it seemed pathetically plausible enough.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Sep 2016)

They're radio and a waste of airtime.


----------



## AbdullahD (21 Sep 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> They're radio and a waste of airtime.



The debaters is way better


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Sep 2016)

Yes, they are.  At least they're funny (Sean Cullen aside, he's not) because they're good comedians.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Sep 2016)

I have to say, I've never heard the show. Just saw the link previously...


----------



## cupper (28 Sep 2016)

:facepalm:

*UPDATED: Driver charged after passenger falls from mattress on top of van in Haymarket area*

http://www.insidenova.com/headlines/updated-driver-charged-after-passenger-falls-from-mattress-on-top/article_08131b04-81b6-11e6-8ec5-83eb52c7a9eb.html



> A Culpeper woman was charged with reckless driving after another woman died after falling from the top of a van she was driving in the Haymarket area.
> 
> Police were called to the area of Bent Grass Drive and Waverly Farm Drive, in the Dominion Valley neighborhood, at 6:42 a.m. Sept. 23 to investigate the incident, Prince William police spokesman Nathan Probus said.
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (29 Sep 2016)

You sure this should not be a Darwin Award post?


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Sep 2016)

Viagra sausages anyone?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/food/article-3811691/Sausages-Fathers-Justice-containing-natural-VIAGRA-sale-help-fight-male-depression.html


----------



## George Wallace (29 Sep 2016)

Interesting, to say the least.

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Canadian suspect in terror probe took selfie with Justin Trudeau
> *Two sources with knowledge of the case, but who are not authorized to speak publicly, said the man no longer follows radical Islamist ideology since his return to Canada, and that his reintegration has been a success story.*
> By GABRIELLE DUCHAINE
> VINCENT LAROUCHELa Presse
> ...




More on LINK.

Just a few security questions here that leave one scratching their heads.  And just how reliable are those two sources who vouch for this man and his friend?


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Sep 2016)

Yeaaaah, sure.  He's legit now, no doubt... :


----------



## George Wallace (29 Sep 2016)

Never know.... :-\

....But he will always be a Canadian.


----------



## larry Strong (3 Oct 2016)

This one should fit in this thread pretty good.......

[size=14pt]* Sick discovery: Fisherman finds human penis and testicles in gutted tuna*[/size]

http://www.edmontonsun.com/2016/10/03/sick-discovery-fisherman-finds-human-penis-and-testicles-in-gutted-tuna



Cheers
Larry


----------



## mariomike (4 Oct 2016)

cupper said:
			
		

> More scary clowns running around South Carolina. And no it isn't Donald Trump, these are real clowns.



October 1, 2016 

Gangs of clowns terrorize Nova Scotia drivers,
http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/a-nightmare-coming-true-gangs-of-clowns-terrorize-n-s-drivers-1.3097450


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Oct 2016)

apparently one person dressed as a clown in the US got shot trying to scare someone.


----------



## mariomike (4 Oct 2016)

Remember Pogo the killer clown?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbHANELNCpk

"You would be surprised all the tricks you can do when you're a clown."


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Oct 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> October 1, 2016
> 
> Gangs of clowns terrorize Nova Scotia drivers,
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/a-nightmare-coming-true-gangs-of-clowns-terrorize-n-s-drivers-1.3097450





> A first offender that blocks the path of a car when it’s impractical for the driver to stop could face a $410 ticket, according to police.



More like a trip to the hospital via ambulance once they've had their ass run over...


----------



## Lightguns (5 Oct 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> October 1, 2016
> 
> Gangs of clowns terrorize Nova Scotia drivers,
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/a-nightmare-coming-true-gangs-of-clowns-terrorize-n-s-drivers-1.3097450



I can understand Metrosexual Canada but the US, a concealed carry state?  I would never do this sh?t in the US, you just looking to stop lead.


----------



## NavyShooter (5 Oct 2016)

My eldest daughter's school sent out a notification to parents, apparently they got a 'clown threat' yesterday.

Yes, that's a real thing.


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Oct 2016)

Don't know what this is, but it's weird looking.  Photos at link below.



> Something fishy? Man finds gruesome remains that look like a 'dead mermaid' on deserted beach
> Pictures taken on Norfolk beach capture a body with human-like features
> Mystery find at Great Yarmouth has the skull of a man but the tail of a fish
> Debate rages online over possible explanations for the eerie discovery
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Don't know what this is, but it's weird looking.  Photos at link below.



Last paragraph in article:



> But there may also be a more simple explanation. Mr Jones’s Facebook profile shows him to be a keen modeller - particularly of creepy figures. He is a member of the ‘Horror and Halloween DIY’ Facebook group.


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Oct 2016)

Missed that, should skim stories less and pay closer attention.   :-[


----------



## mariomike (5 Oct 2016)

What is the new crime draining police resources? Clown hoaxes. 
http://www.metrowestdailynews.com/news/20161005/clown-hoaxes-force-police-to-check-pranks-for-real-threats

Learning from FDNY ...that you don't need a helmet when you are ripping apart a car.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BLMFfa5DGVR/


----------



## George Wallace (9 Oct 2016)

Well mariomike.....If attacked by a group of clowns....


----------



## George Wallace (9 Oct 2016)

A tale of two women who have become Canadian under very close to identical circumstances:

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Ottawa softens stand on stripping citizenship over false papers
> MICHELLE ZILIO
> OTTAWA — The Globe and Mail
> Published Tuesday, Oct. 04, 2016 10:01PM EDT
> ...



More on LINK.

and



> Case of Concordia student facing loss of citizenship has ‘compelling parallels’ to Monsef situation: lawyer
> Brian Hutchinson | October 6, 2016 7:20 PM ET
> 
> VANCOUVER — A 19-year-old Concordia University student has been told she will be stripped of her Canadian identity, a decade after the woman’s mother allegedly made misrepresentations when applying for their citizenship.
> ...




More on LINK.

Questions from the Sun:  http://www.torontosun.com/2016/10/03/the-maryam-monsef-double-standard


A case of "ANIMAL FARM" indeed.


----------



## mariomike (10 Oct 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Well mariomike.....If attacked by a group of clowns....



Clown Control...How The Chicago Hood Deals With "Creepy Clowns"
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f62_1476139782
That's the Chicago Way!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Oct 2016)

On the citizenship thing, I think it's fair for the kids to be able to appeal something they had no control over, and show that they have been a upstanding citizen.


----------



## Lightguns (11 Oct 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> On the citizenship thing, I think it's fair for the kids to be able to appeal something they had no control over, and show that they have been a upstanding citizen.



At this point the minister should have declared the pertinent section of the law in disrepute and stayed all deportations of similar nature to their special case or start proceedings on her as well.  Openness and transparency suck here again, whatever happened the moral judgements.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Oct 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> On the citizenship thing, I think it's fair for the kids to be able to appeal something they had no control over, and show that they have been a upstanding citizen.



If it is good for a Federal Minister, it should be good for the student.  Like Lightguns says: "Openness and transparency suck here again".  Where is the Justin Trudeau's "A Canadian is a Canadian is a Canadian" and the Minister of Immigration, Refugees, and Citizenship, John McCallum?   BOTH suspiciously absent in the case of  Concordia University student.


----------



## mariomike (12 Oct 2016)

Tim Tebow MD puts his outstretched hand over a man having a seizure & prayed over him. Media declares him a hero.
http://nypost.com/2016/10/11/tim-tebow-helps-save-man-apparently-having-seizure/
Tebow signing autographs. Fan has what looks like seizure. Not moving. Tebow puts hand on him and says a prayer. Man breathes. WOW.

In other news,

Ronald McDonald Is Laying Low Until the Clown Craze Is Over
http://time.com/4526884/ronald-mcdonald-clown-craze/


----------



## mariomike (13 Oct 2016)

Bits of this and that. Hope no one minds.  

Female workers forced to line up and kiss their boss everyday before beginning work.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3nrj6wxHtE
Every morning, between 9:00 and 9:30 a.m., female staff members are required to line up and kiss their boss before beginning work.

Video: Ugly confrontation between the NYPD and members of the public during an arrest. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BLfB_b0j5Ry/

Black FDNY Civilian Employees Sue Over Racist Management Practices.
http://gothamist.com/2016/10/13/fdny_discrimination_lawsuit.php …
Chiefs Don't See What The Problem Is.

Perp used armour piercing-bullets to kill two police officers in his planned ambush.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2016/10/12/da-suspect-shot-assault-rifle-wanted-kill-police/91962932/


----------



## George Wallace (13 Oct 2016)

In the words of "The Designated Survivor" (Kiefer Sutherland) "YOUR FIRED!"

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Canada caught off guard by number of Syrian refugee children, says federal minister
> *Large family size of many Syrian refugees pose challenges for schools, housing*
> By Laura Glowacki, CBC News Posted: Oct 12, 2016 3:51 PM CT Last Updated: Oct 12, 2016 5:56 PM CT
> 
> ...




More on LINK.


What kind of incompetence is being shown here?  Were the Refugees not put through a SCREENING PROCESS?  Can the MINISTER not read what numbers have been processed, when presented the info by those doing the screening?  Who else gets the impression that we just threw people on the planes to fill seats and bring them to Canada?  This whole statement that he was caught off guard by number of Syrian refugee children reeks of incompetence.  Next we will hear that the senior bureaucrat in charge of the Phoenix Pay System has been transferred to  Immigration..... :facepalm:


----------



## ModlrMike (13 Oct 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Next we will hear that the senior bureaucrat in charge of the Phoenix Pay System has been transferred to  Immigration..... :facepalm:



Not sure if that's a negative or positive outcome.  >


----------



## Lightguns (14 Oct 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Next we will hear that the senior bureaucrat in charge of the Phoenix Pay System has been transferred to  Immigration..... :facepalm:



I hear it was Procurement actually, "Special Advisor".  Which sounds terribly made up, but there is a career of a loyal soldier to be saved here!


----------



## cupper (14 Oct 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> I hear it was Procurement actually, "Special Advisor".  Which sounds terribly made up, but there is a career of a loyal soldier to be saved here!



Any job title that includes the word "Special" means it is time to dust off the resume, you are going to be shuffled out.  :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Oct 2016)

How the holy fuck could you not be aware that most of those families would be coming with a passel of kids in tow, that's what they have in those cultures as a rule.  Loads of kids...

A Minister of the Crown that's as much use as tits on a bull, like that's never happened before or will again.   :facepalm:


----------



## ueo (15 Oct 2016)

Because the dolts conducting the screenings are either woefully unaware of the large families and the propensity to have these or were unqualified to deal with this particular ethnicity and only interviewed the male through an interpreter who had carried out this process many times and knew the ropes. My cynicism showing again.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Oct 2016)

ueo said:
			
		

> Because the dolts conducting the screenings are either woefully unaware of the large families and the propensity to have these or were unqualified to deal with this particular ethnicity and only interviewed the male through an interpreter who had carried out this process many times and knew the ropes. My cynicism showing again.



Your cynicism can show all it wants.  It doesn't take a Rocket Scientist to count heads as they get on and off whatever transport Canada had arranged.  This just disqualifies all those who work at Citizenship and Immigration from ever getting a job as a School Bus driver.   :facepalm:    :


----------



## ueo (16 Oct 2016)

Yup!


----------



## George Wallace (17 Oct 2016)

Where do loyalties lie?  Do National Security Concerns mean nothing if one wants to promote their own political agenda?

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Montreal Mayor Denis Coderre had a quiet mission to Iran, and now people have noticed
> Graeme Hamilton | October 16, 2016 7:08 PM ET
> More from Graeme Hamilton | @grayhamilton
> 
> ...




More on LINK.


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Oct 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Where do loyalties lie?  Do National Security Concerns mean nothing if one wants to promote their own political agenda?
> 
> Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.
> 
> ...



This is one ex-Liberal politician I cannot stomach.  For me, he embodies what I find distasteful about the majority of them.


----------



## Lightguns (17 Oct 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> This is one ex-Liberal politician I cannot stomach.  For me, he embodies what I find distasteful about the majority of them.



Concur he is very much their poster boy, the very ethical centre of Canadian Liberalism.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Oct 2016)

[

This story reminds me of one I heard about Michael Kane and why he decided to leave the UK way back when.



> A guy looked at my Corvette the other day and said I wonder how many people could have been fed for the money that sports car cost.
> I replied I am not sure, it fed a lot of families in Bowling Green, Kentucky who built it, it fed the people who make the tires, it fed the people who made the components that went into it, it fed the people in the copper mine who mined the copper for the wires, it fed people in Decatur IL. at Caterpillar who make the trucks that haul the copper ore. It fed the trucking people who hauled it from the plant to the dealer and fed the people working at the dealership and their families. BUT,... I have to admit, I guess I really don't know how many people it fed.
> That is the difference between capitalism and welfare mentality. When you buy something, you put money in people's pockets, and give them dignity for their skills.
> When you give someone something for nothing, you rob them of their dignity and self worth.
> ...


----------



## larry Strong (23 Oct 2016)

If done postmortem as suggested, some people have a severely warped sense of humor...........

*"Man found dead, bound to bench, with ham on his butt, genitals put in tuna can"*

http://www.edmontonsun.com/2016/10/23/man-found-dead-bound-to-bench-with-ham-on-his-butt-genitals-put-in-tuna-can


Cheers
Larry


----------



## Journeyman (24 Oct 2016)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> If done postmortem as suggested, some people have a severely warped sense of humor...........


But if alive, well who are we to judge what ol' hambutt did for enjoyment.  :nod:


----------



## mariomike (21 Nov 2016)

Sad demise of a Toronto trash panda.
http://imgur.com/gallery/4AMdJ


----------



## mariomike (23 Nov 2016)

It wouldn't be a Thanksgiving Day Parade in NYC without 80 dump trucks filled with sand to protect against car bombs.
http://newjersey.news12.com/news/tons-of-security-dump-trucks-protect-macy-s-thanksgiving-day-parade-1.12657873


----------



## Teager (23 Nov 2016)

This one made me do a double take.  :facepalm:



> UN elects Saudi Arabia to Human Rights Council, oversight on women’s rights
> 
> GENEVA, Nov. 21, 2016 – The UN just elected Saudi Arabia to a 3-year term on its Human Rights Council, and Saudi representative Abdulaziz Alwasil has arrived in Geneva to take up the post.
> 
> ...



http://www.unwatch.org/15032-2/


----------



## Cloud Cover (24 Nov 2016)

I wonder how Canada voted on that one?? The US appears to have supported it....


----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2016)

The saga continues.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> A tale of two women who have become Canadian under very close to identical circumstances:
> 
> Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.
> 
> ...



OK?

Why is Maryam Monsef still sitting in the House of Commons?

Now we see this today; under her Watch:  http://news.gc.ca/web/article-en.do?nid=1159859

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Bill C-33: 7 Reforms to Increase Voter Participation and Electoral Integrity
> 
> The Government of Canada has introduced An Act to amend the Canada Elections Act in the House of Commons on November 24, 2016. The Bill includes seven measures that, if passed, would increase voter participation by breaking down barriers to voting while enhancing the efficiency and integrity of our elections.
> 
> ...



That this woman is still a Cabinet Minister, let alone still sitting in the House of Commons, after being exposed as entering Canada and attaining Canadian Citizenship under false pretenses, simply amazes me.  Now for her office to push to bring back a flawed procedure where someone can VOUCH for another person at the polls, seems to reek of something foul to me.  


NOTE:  CAF personnel serving overseas clause is: NO CHANGE.


I am getting quite concerned with the changes being made to Canadian Laws by this Government.  Changes have been made in reference to bestiality, age of consent, the Elections Act, and several other Acts, and I am wondering where this will lead us as a predominantly Judeo-Christian society.


----------



## ModlrMike (24 Nov 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ...a predominantly Judeo-Christian society.


Whatever represents the opposite of the above phrase.


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Nov 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The saga continues.
> 
> OK?
> 
> ...



Nothing more than the Lieberals showing themselves to be as dry as the underside of a snail.  Business as usual... slimy bastards.


----------



## mariomike (29 Nov 2016)

The first concern of the Lt. Gov of Louisiana after a mass shooting in NOLA?
That tourists will be scared away.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/nation-now/2016/11/28/new-orleans-shooting/94564038/

I'm sure it looked like this.  

New Orleans welcomes you...


----------



## Bzzliteyr (29 Nov 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Nothing more than the Lieberals showing themselves to be as dry as the underside of a snail.  Business as usual... slimy bastards.



Wait, are they dry? Or Slimy? You can't have it both ways.


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Nov 2016)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Wait, are they dry? Or Slimy? You can't have it both ways.



I have yet to come across a dry snail.  If you do, you'll be famous.


----------



## medicineman (7 Dec 2016)

Sure everyone has seen this by now...took me til today of course, but is good for a bit of a laugh, especially the Aussie Howard Cossell play by play.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIRT7lf8byw

MM


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Dec 2016)

Wow!

https://www.facebook.com/AwarenessAct/videos/1524335194247679


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Dec 2016)

"MTV News"  Probably the most racist video I've seen in a long time. 

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=8Kxpm7GAjV4


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Dec 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> "MTV News"  Probably the most racist video I've seen in a long time.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=8Kxpm7GAjV4



The irony.

The only valid point of that entire video was the judicial leniency shown to that frat asshole who raped a student.

The BLM point not being the opposite of All-LM...in Chicago, it's BLDMTOB (Black Lives Don't Matter to Other Blacks)...to the tune of almost 3000 dead african-Chicagoans.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jan 2017)

The things you see on the Internet:

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Joyce Carol Oates: Christianity ‘Virtually Synonymous’ with White Nationalism Across U.S.
> Breitbart
> by DANIEL NUSSBAUM13 Jan 2017
> 
> Author and prolific Tweeter Joyce Carol Oates openly pondered the state of Christianity in America in a post to her Twitter account Thursday afternoon — and believes Christianity is now indistinguishable from white nationalism in many parts of America.



More on LINK with replies from the Twitterverse.......Ummmm!.....Tweeterverse.......Ummmm!  Maybe I was correct the first time.


----------



## mariomike (14 Jan 2017)

^


> Christianity ‘Virtually Synonymous’ with White Nationalism Across U.S.



Interesting story. More on the subject, if interested. 

https://www.google.ca/search?q=trump+white+christian+nationalism&biw=1536&bih=723&source=lnt&tbs=cdr%3A1%2Ccd_min%3A11%2F8%2F2016%2Ccd_max%3A&tbm=#tbs=cdr:1,cd_min:11/8/2016&q=trump+white+christian+nationalist

I'm not familiar with Breitbart, so I looked them up,

Identification with alt-right and allegations of racism
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breitbart_News#Identification_with_alt-right_and_allegations_of_racism


----------



## mariomike (21 Jan 2017)

Vancouver

Blood vessel bursts in spine
Paralyzed
Uses chin, drags himself to phone
Uses tongue, dials 911
40 minutes for paramedics

When seconds count...help is 40 minutes away.

A Vancouver man who was paralyzed when a blood vessel burst in his vertebrae says he had to wait nearly 40 minutes for an ambulance when he lives just two blocks from a hospital.
http://bc.ctvnews.ca/biker-questions-ambulance-response-time-after-sudden-paralysis-1.3250746


----------



## Jed (21 Jan 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Vancouver
> 
> Blood vessel bursts in spine
> Paralyzed
> ...


About par for Rural Sask. 40 minutes to get them across the street to the hospital.  2hrs more to fly them by STARS to Saskatoon.


----------



## mariomike (21 Jan 2017)

"About par for Rural Sask. 40 minutes to get them across the street to the hospital.  2hrs more to fly them by STARS to Saskatoon."

Good grief!

Because it was in the city, this is what really got my attention,

"Cho lives just blocks from St. Paul's Hospital"
https://www.google.ca/maps/dir/''/St.+Paul's+Hospital+vancouver/@49.2805035,-123.1982722,12z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m8!4m7!1m0!1m5!1m1!1s0x548673d4d3dd2435:0xd1dabef2f34c45cb!2m2!1d-123.1282326!2d49.2805247


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jan 2017)

Are ambulances usually dispatched from the hospital? Just saying that hasn't been my experience.  Still, 40 minutes is terrible...


----------



## mariomike (21 Jan 2017)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Are ambulances usually dispatched from the hospital? Just saying that hasn't been my experience.  Still, 40 minutes is terrible...



Where I worked, closest car got the call. They tried to catch cars that were already "wheels rolling".

Our targeted response time was 8:59 minutes, 90% of the time. 

Measured from the first ring on the 9-1-1 line in the CACC ( our communications centre ). 

But, that was just to curbside. We had a lot of 5th floor walk-ups, high rises ( sometimes with elevator problems ), parks and ravines and "places of interest" that could take a lot of time. 

Sometimes just trying to find people with the information given took a lot of time. eg: shopping mall or transportation centre etc...


----------



## ModlrMike (21 Jan 2017)

There's also a lot of cabulance, or as one of my docs calls it disco taxi dispatches. These folks frequently call in with chest pain for example but are something completely different when you get them in the ER.


----------



## mariomike (21 Jan 2017)

Never forget...your ABC's.

Ambulate
Before
Carry


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jan 2017)

So the proximity of the hospital to this guy's house has absolutely nothing to do with the ambulance response time then. Typical media spin....


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jan 2017)

Guess whose tattoo will give them away?








 [


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jan 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Guess whose tattoo will give them away?


Ooopsie ....


----------



## mariomike (22 Jan 2017)

This is a pin job.
Somehow he lived.


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Jan 2017)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> So the proximity of the hospital to this guy's house has absolutely nothing to do with the ambulance response time then. Typical media spin....



Not as a formal part of the dispatch system. Typically municipal ambulances are dispatched from ambulance/fire halls, or pre-positioned spots. Or at least they were when I moonlighted with EMS in Edmonton.


----------



## mariomike (22 Jan 2017)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Not as a formal part of the dispatch system. Typically municipal ambulances are dispatched from ambulance/fire halls, or pre-positioned spots. Or at least they were when I moonlighted with EMS in Edmonton.



Doesn't matter where you are. There is just one question, "Is your stretcher clear?" It's a yes or no question. You can't lie, because the nurses are standing there watching and listening to your answer. So, you better tell the truth.  

Alberta has a different regulatory system than Ontario. Both provinces have different regulatory systems than British Columbia, where the call occurred.

If you know an EMS service, that's what you know - one EMS service. That's all I know, other than what I have read about others since I retired.

We didn't have moonlighters or part-time police officers, firefighters or paramedics in Toronto. "It's a career, not a hobby!"


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Feb 2017)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4196580/Bin-Laden-letter-detailed-jihadists-masturbate.html?offset=0&max=100&jumpTo=comment-178433862#comment-178433862

If you can't join em, beat it.


----------



## Loachman (3 Mar 2017)

http://www.torontosun.com/2017/03/03/man-killed-by-six-ton-pornography-collection

Man killed by six-ton pornography collection 

Postmedia Network
First posted: Friday, March 03, 2017 11:45 AM EST | Updated: Friday, March 03, 2017 11:50 AM EST 

Apparently there is a limit to how much porn you should own.

But how much is too much raunch? Well, if your collection of filthy mags weighs enough to kill you, it’s probably too much.

A 50-year-old Japanese man was killed when the six tons - that’s 12,000 pounds! - of porn magazines he owned fell on top of him, according to the U.K. Mirror.

The body of the dead man, a former car-maker who was identified only as Joji, was found six months later when the landlord went to his apartment to collect unpaid rent.

A member of the team sent to clean the flat revealed the man died under the magazines. It is unclear if he had a heart attack and fell into the massive stack of mags, which toppled onto him, or if he was crushed by the sheer volume of porn.

The cleaner also said the apartment was piled high with porn magazines, with many stacked on tables and shelves. There were also clippings from other magazines that had been discarded, likely as he attempted to pare down his collection.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Mar 2017)

In the Stupid Criminals Category; from CFB Gagetown:

https://twitter.com/laurabrownctv/status/846098981121933313


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Mar 2017)

I'll leave the Strathcona jokes to others less charitable than myself ...

_*"A gravy bar is opening in Manchester (UK) and we need to get ourselves there immediately"*_


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 Mar 2017)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I'll leave the Strathcona jokes to others less charitable than myself ...
> 
> _*"A gravy bar is opening in Manchester (UK) and we need to get ourselves there immediately"*_



Staths and gravy??  Do tell, that's a new one to me.


----------



## Rifleman62 (8 Apr 2017)

Just think of the possibilities.

http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2017/04/07/tombstones-are-going-to-become-interactive.html?cmpid=NL_SciTech

*Tombstones are going to become interactive
*
By Matthew Humphries Published April 07, 2017


Visiting a graveyard can be quite a creepy experience, especially if your visit occurs when daylight is fading. But they are set to get even more creepy thanks to a Slovenian company updating the humble tombstones to become interactive.

The company is called Bioenergija and was created by Saso Radovanovic. With the help of Milan Zorman, a computer professor at the University of Maribor, they have put a modern twist on the ancient tombstone. Rather than simply a name, dates, and some loving words in memory of the person buried below, the Bioenergija tombstones embrace digital content.

Each tombstone will have a display embedded into it, with the example given to Reuters being a 48-inch panel. From a distance they look like normal tombstones, but these new ones are aware. If you stand in front of one it detects your presence using built-in sensors and starts interacting.

What is shown on the display is up to the family of the deceased, or the deceased themselves if they had time to plan this out. It could be scrolling text, video, audio, or a mix of all three. There's even going to be a smartphone app allowing audio to be streamed to your device rather than having speakers in the tombstone.

As for the cost, the 48-inch display tombstone is roughly $3,200 and Bioenergija is apparently receiving orders following a successful prototype. They are weather and vandal-proof, but what isn't clear is how the interactive tombstones are powered. It would be difficult to dig up a graveyard and lay power cables without disturbing other residence there, so a battery seems most likely. If that's the case, do these tombstones have an ongoing maintenance plan covering regular recharging?

For now, Bioenergija doesn't seem to have a way for you to order a tombstone online. The website for the company looks to be called i-ternal and you can contact them for more information. But will they prove popular? Maybe there's individuals out there who want to leave behind more than a stone with some words chipped into it.

This article originally appeared on PCMag.com.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (8 Apr 2017)

That's gonna be great!!

I used to love to do my jogging and stretch exercises in the large Mount-Royal cemetery here in Montreal ... it was a quiet and peaceful place !!! I am sure there are still some people that do that. Now as they go by, they are going to light up all the screens.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (11 Apr 2017)

As the decades pass, our history is being rewritten.  I learned in school that Louis Riel was a Traitor.  Today he is a hero and we have schools named after him.  

Today, two articles come to mind and I am wondering if we now have CBC trying to write a different history for our nation.  We have a CBC mini series depicting their versions of Canadian history, making 'artistic' errors I suppose to create a series that people will actually watch, and then claims that other events in our history may have more importance than what we are celebrating.  I wonder what they are up to.


CBC apologizes to those who 'felt misrepresented' by Canada: The Story of Us

After Vimy: Did Canada really find its independence in 1922 battle it refused to fight?

I guess it, the media, is after all is said and done, nothing more than entertainment these days.


----------



## Kirkhill (12 Apr 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As the decades pass, our history is being rewritten.  I learned in school that Louis Riel was a Traitor.  Today he is a hero and we have schools named after him.
> 
> Today, two articles come to mind and I am wondering if we now have CBC trying to write a different history for our nation.  We have a CBC mini series depicting their versions of Canadian history, making 'artistic' errors I suppose to create a series that people will actually watch, and then claims that other events in our history may have more importance than what we are celebrating.  I wonder what they are up to.
> 
> ...




Well, way back when, my history teacher in Grade 10 (ca 1970), an RMC grad judging by his blazer, put it this way:

Vimy bought Canada a seat at the table.  That seat permitted it to say no during the Chanak Crisis.  Ultimately it bought it an independent foreign policy along with Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, the Irish Free State and Newfoundland in 1931.

In his view that was the sense in which Vimy was the birth of Canada as a nation.


----------



## Rifleman62 (13 Apr 2017)

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2017/04/13/ex-mayors-wife-ruptures-breast-implants-after-tripping-on-city-sidewalk-lawsuit-claims.html?cmpid=NL_health

*Ex-mayor's wife ruptures breast implants after tripping on city sidewalk, lawsuit claims*

Published April 13, 2017 FoxNews.com

The lawsuit claims Cynthia Hedgecock's fall caused her breast implants to rupture.

The former mayor of San Deigo and his wife are suing the city over a 2015 fall that ruptured both of her silicone breast implants. According to the October lawsuit, the city’s negligence in failing to repair a 2.5-inch concrete lip on a public sidewalk caused Roger Hedgecock’s wife, Cynthia, to fall and suffer “serious personal injuries.”

The Hedgecocks, who not seeking a specific value in damages but say it has caused an excess of over $25,000, said Cynthia’s ruptured implants began leaking into her bloodstream, and required “grueling” replacement surgery followed by weeks of recovery and pain medication.

Roger Hedgecock appears as a co-plaintiff in the suit over claims that he suffered “loss of support, service, love, companionship, society, affection, relations and solace from his wife,” according to reports.


The alleged incident took place on July 31, 2015 in Pacific Beach on a sidewalk that had been damaged by a tree, according to the lawsuit. The leakage was not discovered until September 2015 when Hedgecock went to a local clinic for “persistent chest pain and breast deformities,” according to the San Diego Union-Tribune. 

A spokesman for the city’s attorney told the news outlet that they expect to go to trial later this year. 

The Associated Press contributed to this report.


----------



## medicineman (13 Apr 2017)

I guess the real question is this - Would she be hotter with or without them?

MM


----------



## Rifleman62 (14 Apr 2017)

Maybe we can shorten the Driver Wheeled Course.

*
8-year-old learns to drive on YouTube, takes dad's van to McDonald’s*
   He was nice enough to bring his 4-year-old sister along for some nuggets

April 13, 2017

Tenacity and an internet connection: That’s all it took for an 8-year-old Ohio boy to learn how to drive, thanks to YouTube, using his newfound skills to take himself and his sister a mile and a half down the road to the local McDonald’s for some post-dinner cheeseburgers.

While we doubt YouTube will replace driver’s ed anytime soon, whatever the boy watched apparently taught him enough to obey all traffic laws. He correctly stopped at red lights and waited for traffic to pass before turning left into the McDonald’s parking lot, according to The Weirton Daily Times. That’s better than most drivers out on the roads today.  

“He didn’t hit a single thing on the way there. It was unreal,” says East Palestine patrolman Jacob Koehler, who arrived at the restaurant after police received reports from several people who witnessed the boy driving.

Koehler added this was not a case of neglect -- the children had eaten breakfast, lunch and dinner that day. The children’s parents had fallen asleep at home after a day of playing outside. Employees working the drive-thru thought the parents were playing a prank and hiding in the back of the van.

Yes, the kid had the skills to navigate a drive-thru. Have you seen those yellow pylons that prevent an errant car from inadvertently running into the building or outdoor menus? They’re yellow. And blue. And red. And white. And black. It might have been a bit early for a midnight snack, but when you’re hungry, you’re hungry. And we can’t fault the kid for that. Hopefully next time he’ll just wake up his parents.

Read more: http://autoweek.com/article/wait-theres-more/hungry-8-year-old-took-his-parents-van-mcdonalds#ixzz4eFs8YbmH


----------



## Jed (14 Apr 2017)

A friend of mine used to have his 6 year old drive the pickup across the Sand Hills to pick us up after a 2 mile push when we were hunting. No drama at all. The kid did all right.  [


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Apr 2017)

This headline made me laugh.



> New
> Dolphin vaginas no longer a total mystery, thanks to Dal scientist
> 
> Researchers probing marine mammal genitals, copulation
> ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Apr 2017)

A lot of ISIS going to bed without a partner tonight,......well played Russia..... ;D


http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/russian-naval-ship-sinks-in-black-sea-after-a-collision-with-a-freighter-carrying-sheep

A Russian naval reconnaissance ship sank Thursday after colliding with a freighter off Istanbul, but all crew members were rescued, the Defense Ministry said.

Turkey’s coastal safety authority said all 78 personnel from the Russian frigate Liman were safe, as were all crew aboard the freighter, the Togo-flagged Youzarsif H. Turkey’s private NTV television said the vessel was taking sheep from Romania to Jordan
MORE ON LINK


----------



## Pusser (28 Apr 2017)

But what about the sheep?  Is no one thinking about the poor sheep?


----------



## kratz (14 May 2017)

reference: CBC.ca


You can't write fiction when these headlines abound:



> "Here are some warnings for those with wee ones: A mom blames the sunscreen, not the sun, for her baby's second-degree burn. And Costco pulled popular Pekkle pyjamas from store shelves after a parent complained a snap detached from a sleeper and scratched a child's skin. Plus, heard of fidget toys? The spinning, buzzing devices might be hurting rather than helping."


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 May 2017)

> 'All that was left was his underwear and sandals': Zimbabwean pastor demonstrating how Jesus walked on water for his congregation is eaten alive by three CROCODILES
> 
> A Zimbabwean church pastor attempting to demonstrate how Jesus walked on water by crossing a river on foot was eaten alive when he was attacked by three crocodiles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (15 May 2017)

Obviously a pastor who believed in the literal truth of the Bible. The irony of finding himself a recipient of a Darwin award is probably lost on him and his congregation!


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 May 2017)

WW2 grenades bought at a German flea market start EXPLODING after man, 51, stored them in his boiling hot garage

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4554612/WWII-grenades-German-flea-market-blow-summer-heat.html#ixzz4iZeOdknU 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Rifleman62 (26 Jun 2017)

I thought there were regulations re wearing of uniforms, I assume, Off duty? 

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/top-soldier-expected-to-issue-directive-encouraging-participation-in-pride-1.3473821

*Top soldier expected to issue directive encouraging participation in Pride*

Photo:The pride and transgender flags fly on Parliament Hill following a ceremony with Prime Minister Justin Trudeau in Ottawa, Wednesday June 14, 2017. (Adrian Wyld / THE CANADIAN PRESS)

Lee Berthiaume, The Canadian Press  - Last Updated Friday, June 23, 2017 6:51PM EDT

OTTAWA -- Canada's top soldier is planning to issue a directive in the coming days encouraging military personnel to attend Pride events in uniform, as part of a larger effort to make the Forces more diverse and inclusive.
Chief of the defence staff Gen. Jonathan Vance's directive is expected to mirror a similar order that Royal Canadian Navy commander Vice-Admiral Ron Lloyd issued to his sailors this week.
"In an effort to epitomize diversity and inclusion," Lloyd wrote, "the (navy) encourages attendance to Pride events and authorizes the wear of uniform to participate in or attend the parade."

RELATED STORIES: Trudeau to march in Toronto Pride Parade for a second time


Lloyd went on to state that, effective immediately, navy personnel were no longer required to seek permission before being allowed to wear their uniforms to Pride events.
In an interview with The Canadian Press, Lloyd, who marched in last year's Pride Parade in Toronto, said he decided to take action after a recent meeting with members of the LGBTQ community.
"They were speaking to the fact that you needed chain-of-command approval in order to wear a uniform," he said.
"There is no reason why you should not be able to march in that parade in uniform if you should be so inclined. ... I didn't ask permission, and maybe I was supposed to. But it's about being inclusive."
National Defence spokesman Daniel Le Bouthillier said the military-wide directive from Vance is still in development, but will likely follow Lloyd's lead.
"The Canadian Armed Forces recognizes that the strength of the team comes from the diversity of its people," Le Bouthillier said, "which is why participation in Pride parades is absolutely supported."
The Canadian military's history when it comes to LGBTQ issues is checkered, starting with the forced resignation of some service members because of their sexual orientation in the 1960s, '70s, and '80s.
Things began to change in 1992, when a high-profile case forced the military to lift its ban on members of the LGBT community serving in uniform, but there were still problems.
Retired Supreme Court justice Marie Deschamps's explosive report on military sexual misconduct in 2015 found some service members were still facing discrimination based on their sexual orientation.
Since then, however, military leaders have adopted a zero-tolerance approach to sexual misconduct, and appear to have embraced the need to make the Forces open to Canadians of all backgrounds.
That includes not only members of the LGBTQ community, but women, visible minorities and indigenous peoples as well.
Alan Okros, an expert on diversity at the Canadian Forces College in Toronto, said there has been a recognition by senior commanders that diversity and inclusiveness are essential for military success.
Part of that is the moral need to better reflect the country and society it is sworn to defend, while it's also believed that such efforts will help with recruitment and make the Forces more effective on missions.
And making it easier for military personnel to attend public events, and encouraging them to do so, "becomes a visible symbol that the military is trying to get connected in the community," Okros said.


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Jun 2017)

I think there also is a regulation or two about following a lawful order/directive from the senior military Commander.  :nod:

Regards
G2G


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Jun 2017)

There have been LGBT members of the CF marching in pride parades in uniform at Halifax for some years now.  It's nothing new.


----------



## mariomike (26 Jun 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> There have been LGBT members of the CF marching in pride parades in uniform at Halifax for some years now.  It's nothing new.



Participation in Pride parades
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexual_orientation_and_the_Canadian_military#Participation_in_Pride_parades


----------



## GAP (26 Jun 2017)

Does that now mean permission need not be gotten for marching in parades other than LGBT parades? Equality don't you know?


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jul 2017)

Only in Canada, eh?

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> OPINION
> 
> Sniper shot is no cause to celebrate: Editorial
> Justin Trudeau was wrong to suggest the killing of a Daesh fighter is cause for pride
> ...




More on LINK.


WTF does this person actually think the world is like outside of free democratic countries like ours?

Reality is not their forte.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jul 2017)

> ... to celebrate our military’s killing power, no matter how many records it breaks, shows a crude and simplistic view of Canada’s role overseas - and of the value of human life ...


... unlike the _Toronto Star_'s crude and simplistic view of the role of military forces - and the value of deadly force _when needed_ ...  :


----------



## expwor (2 Jul 2017)

I think this applies equally true if on the receiving end of a Canadian sniper. That reporter got it all wrong. I know should be in the meme thread but seem appropriate here too. Posted halfways tongue in cheek

Tom


----------



## Loachman (4 Jul 2017)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-40421811

Coins thrown into plane engine by elderly passenger for 'luck'

28 June 2017

A superstitious elderly passenger delayed a flight in Shanghai after throwing coins at the engine for good luck, a Chinese airline has confirmed.

The 80-year-old woman threw her change at the China Southern Airlines flight as she crossed the tarmac to board.

She told police she launched the coins as she "prayed for safety" on Tuesday.

Of the nine coins launched, only one hit its intended target - but this was enough to force the evacuation of 150 passengers for several hours.

Police were called to Shanghai Pudong International Airport after a passenger noticed the woman's bizarre behaviour, apparently aimed at ensuring a safe flight, and alerted authorities. 

The woman, who was travelling with her husband, daughter and son-in-law, was then taken away for questioning by officers, local media report. She will not face charges.

"In order to make sure the flight is safe, China Southern maintenance has conducted a full examination of the plane's engine," China Southern Airlines said in a statement on the microblogging site Weibo.

Police later shared their findings, which had a total value of about 1.7 yuan (£0.20 / $0.25).

"After an investigation the involved passenger, surnamed Qiu, said she threw the coins to pray for safety. According to Qiu's neighbour, Qiu believes in Buddhism," the police said. 

The flight was eventually given the all-clear and took off at 17:52 local time (09:52 GMT), more than five hours late.

News of the incident caused a fair amount of turbulence on the social media site Weibo, with one user commenting: "Grandma, this is not a wish fountain with turtles."

China Southern Airlines later urged passengers to comply with civil aviation laws and regulations and avoid behaviour that could prove detrimental to the safety of passengers travelling on its flights.


----------



## Loachman (17 Jul 2017)

Uncensored photo at link:

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/man-snaps-photo-of-iceberg-off-n-l-with-distinctly-masculine-feature-1.3506691

Man snaps photo of iceberg off N.L. with distinctly masculine feature

Alison Auld , The Canadian Press 
Published Monday, July 17, 2017 3:51PM EDT  
Last Updated Monday, July 17, 2017 4:51PM EDT  

GRIQUET, N.L. - Jamie Ellison's botanical tour of northern Newfoundland provided a whole different kind of nature lesson when he looked out to a local bay and saw an iceberg with a distinctly masculine flourish.

The Nova Scotia-based horticulture instructor and 10 tour companions stood slack-jawed on the shoreline in Griquet as they took in the impressive ice formation and its clear phallic protuberance.

He says their quiet awe quickly turned to giggles, while prompting some "rude comments" as they came up with a name for the soaring structure.

"So someone threw out 'penis-berg,"' he said with a laugh from Hubbards, N.S., on Monday. "We all had a good chuckle and were laughing and just thinking, 'Oh my gosh, this is very phallic.' We actually didn't expect to see quite what we saw!"

Ellison, who also runs Green Optics photography, says he and his mates were heading to coffee when they spotted the iceberg in a little bay in the area and decided to stop to get a closer look. He said it was one of many icebergs that would show up on a daily basis along that coastline, where he and the group of largely American botanists were studying Newfoundland's alpine flora.

When he first saw it, he says he thought it looked like the bow of a ship.

So he grabbed his powerful 600-millimetre lens and snapped a picture only to find that he had captured a much racier image - a long, tubular piece of ice reaching skyward over a larger mass of ice.

"We were passing by and I thought, 'Jeez, I gotta get a shot of that - it's just too good to be true,' and I didn't realize, you know, quite how phallic it was," said Ellison, who teaches at the Nova Scotia Community College in Kentville. "But there was no guessing with the naked eye. Trust me."

He says the unique iceberg that he estimated was several stories high was gone later in the day, likely pushed by strong winds, to make the rounds further down the coast or out at sea.

Ellison, who has seen many icebergs before this, joked that "Mother Nature expresses herself in an interesting manner sometimes."


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Jul 2017)

Darwin at play here.  Lesson is to not steal other people's things, especially when it's an IED.  Not too much sympathy from me for the four thieves.  

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/bomb-fire-crash-winnipeg-1.4210278


----------



## Loachman (2 Sep 2017)

http://www.nationalreview.com/article/451013/banana-peel-frightens-ole-miss-fraternity-retreat-canceled-mississippi?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=NR%20Daily%20Monday%20through%20Friday%202017-09-01&utm_term=NR5PM%20Actives

Frat Retreat Ends Early after Students ‘Frightened’ by a Banana Peel

Ole Miss students are still reeling from the devastating and traumatic experience. 

By Katherine Timpf - August 31, 2017

A weekend fraternity retreat at the University of Mississippi ended early on Saturday because a student threw his banana peel away in a tree - and some students who saw it got “frightened” that the peel was a racist attack.

According to an article in the Daily Mississippian, three black students told National Pan-Hellenic Council leaders that they had seen a banana peel on a tree and that they were very upset about it. The leaders then shared their concerns with the rest of the camp, and one of the attendees, Ryan Swanson, admitted that he had placed the peel on the tree - explaining that he had actually not done so because he hates people of color and wants to intimidate them, but because he just couldn’t find a garbage can to put it in. But it didn’t end there: In fact, it prompted an entire day of “camp-wide conversation” about the racist “symbolism, intended or not” of the banana, a conversation that made some students feel so upset that they didn’t feel “safe” enough to stay, which ultimately led to the rest of the retreat being canceled altogether.
Swanson apologized in a statement to the school paper:

I want to sincerely apologize for the events that took place this past weekend. Although unintentional, there is no excuse for the pain that was caused to members of our community.

I want to thank my friends in the NPHC for their candid and constructive conversations that we have continued to have. I have much to learn and look forward to doing such and encourage all members of our university community to do the same. We must all keep in mind how our actions affect those around us differently.

Now, it’s not exactly clear why Swanson took the time to put the peel on a tree instead of just throwing it on the ground like a normal, lazy litterbug. What is clear, however, is that his decision wound up causing some pretty serious emotional devastation, and I wouldn’t be surprised if he never wanted even to be seen in a room with that fruit again.

The fallout, after all, was so serious that Alexa Lee Arndt, the university’s director of fraternity and sorority life, felt the need to send a letter to all of the chapter presidents, council officers, and chapter advisers:

To be clear, many members of our community were hurt, frightened, and upset by what occurred at IMPACT. . . . Because of the underlying reality many students of color endure on a daily basis, the conversation manifested into a larger conversation about race relations today at the University of Mississippi.

One of these “hurt, frightened” students was Makala McNeil, president of the historically black Alpha Kappa Alpha sorority. According to the Daily Mississippian, McNeil said she saw the peel and felt like it “was a slap in the face,” adding that it had made her think about a recent incident at American University. In May, bananas hanging from nooses were discovered on trees on the morning that a student from Alpha Kappa Alpha was set to become the school’s first female black president.

That AU incident, of course, was incredibly racist, awful, and disturbing. It was an intentional, bigoted act, and certainly worthy of a campus conversation. This banana, however, was not hanging from a noose. It wasn’t even hanging from a branch, it was sort of just stuck to a stump on the trunk. Still, McNeil said that the way in which some of her fellow students had discussed the peel was upsetting enough in itself.

“I just don’t feel as though it was being facilitated in a constructive way,” McNeil told the DM.

“At that point, we didn’t feel welcome; we didn’t feel safe,” McNeil continued. “If we didn’t feel wanted or safe at the camp, our best option was to leave.”

There are no reports of what exactly was said during the banana-peel-gate discussions that made some students so upset, but the school’s administration is reportedly working on a plan to help the students who are still coping.

“Right now, we’re just talking to people on campus who have some experience working across diversity to help the students process what happened,” Katrina Caldwell, vice chancellor for diversity and community engagement, told the DM.

Hopefully, Caldwell will be able to get the students through this and help prevent similar catastrophes from happening in the future. Seeing as the Daily Mississippian is reporting that bananas were actually provided as a breakfast option to the people at the retreat, perhaps she could start by requiring a bias-impact analysis of all foods being considered for future events. No student, after all, should have to endure such a traumatic experience ever again.


----------



## Lumber (2 Sep 2017)

Please tell me the national review is like the onion or duffleblog...


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Sep 2017)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Please tell me the national review is like the onion or duffleblog...


Generally-conservative news/public affairs magazine - been right of centre for some time, which isn't surprising considering this guy started 'er up.  Not as harsh as some conservative outlets, in fact -- a recent piece, for example:  _*"The Idiot Boys of Antifa and the Alt-Right"*_


----------



## Strike (6 Sep 2017)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Please tell me the national review is like the onion or duffleblog...



Having found the same article in several centre reporting agencies, it is likely true.


----------



## Loachman (14 Sep 2017)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/845614/China-military-masturbation-fitness-test-peoples-liberation-army-xi-jinping?utm_source=traffic.outbrain&utm_medium=traffic.outbrain&utm_term=traffic.outbrain&utm_content=traffic.outbrain&utm_campaign=traffic.outbrain

Chinese military clamp down hard on masturbating recruits as more than half turned away

CHINA discharged eight per cent of failed recruits under accusations of “excessive masturbation”, a shocking release from the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) has claimed.

By Vincent Wood 

PUBLISHED: 02:21, Fri, Aug 25, 2017 | UPDATED: 11:19, Fri, Aug 25, 2017 

In a report disseminated by the PLA, the vast military confirmed 20 per cent of the new recruits from an undisclosed city who failed the fitness exam did so because they were overweight, while a further 8 per cent were released for having an enlarged testicular vein.

The report claimed this may have been “related to sitting too long on computer games, excessive masturbation and too little physical activity”.
The nation attempts to keep a firm grip on the fitness of their recruits following massive expansions to their forces in recent years which have made them the third largest military in the world.

The PLA were later forced to release a statement confirming their troops were all combat ready.

A spokesman said: "China's recruitment process has strict rules and procedures.

"The quality of our recruits is guaranteed, and the headwaters of our military will flow long and strong."

"Recruitment is the foundation of national defence, and high-quality recruits are crucial to the military's combat capability.”

Earlier this month North Korea’s continual threatens to the US - and President Trump’s relentless pressuring on China - forced President Xi Jinping to respond with firepower.

Massive expansions to their forces in recent years have made them the world's third largest military

Missiles were launched in a blaze of smoke and fire across the Yellow Sea on Monday as the PLA’s navy tested its gargantuan ordnance.

The ferocious fleet was sent out to test fire from one of its 35 Destroyers - the Taizhou.

Impressive images of the drill emerged online just weeks after the PLA showed off its ground units.

Thousands upon thousands of commandos were pictured marching across the desert through Zhurihe military training base in Inner Mongolia.

Days later President Xi told troops they should be poised for attack.

He said: "No one should expect us to swallow the bitter fruit that is harmful to our sovereignty, security or development interests

"We will never allow any people, organisation or political party to split any part of Chinese territory out of the country at any time, in any form.

"The Chinese people love peace. We will never seek aggression or expansion, but we have the confidence to defeat all invasions.”


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/845614/China-military-masturbation-fitness-test-peoples-liberation-army-xi-jinping?utm_source=traffic.outbrain&utm_medium=traffic.outbrain&utm_term=traffic.outbrain&utm_content=traffic.outbrain&utm_campaign=traffic.outbrain
> 
> Chinese military clamp down hard on masturbating recruits as more than half turned away
> 
> CHINA discharged eight per cent of failed recruits under accusations of “excessive masturbation”, a shocking release from the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) has claimed. ...


If you can read Chinese, here's the original article from  CHN's military info-machine - as well as a Google Translation here ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Sep 2017)

How ... entrepreneurial ...


> *Chinese sex doll sharing service suspended after police order ‘vulgar’ displays to be removed*
> Tech firm issues apology after high-profile launch of service that allowed users to choose from five ‘girlfriends’
> _South China Morning Post_, 18 Sept 2017
> 
> ...


*** - ~CDN$ 1860
**** - ~CDN$ 55
***** - ~CDN$ 1490


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Sep 2017)

Can you get a STD from a doll? [lol:


----------



## GAP (18 Sep 2017)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Can you get a STD from a doll? [lol:



Don't share....


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Sep 2017)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Can you get a STD from a doll? [lol:


What is imagined being "shared" cannot be unimagined ... <shudder>


----------



## expwor (18 Sep 2017)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Can you get a STD from a doll? [lol:



As long as you two are in a committed, faithful and monogamous relationship to one another and use precautions risk is reduced LOL

Tom


----------



## Loachman (18 Sep 2017)

Perhaps the business also planned to rent condoms.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Sep 2017)

If you were able to smuggle one of these on to a ship on extended deployment one could make considerable money quietly renting it out.....


----------



## Loachman (18 Sep 2017)

I wouldn't think that the cleaning effort would be worth it.


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Sep 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I wouldn't think that the cleaning effort would be worth it.



So...perfect for sailors to share then.


----------



## dimsum (19 Sep 2017)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Can you get a STD from a doll? [lol:



"Asking for a friend"   >


----------



## expwor (19 Sep 2017)

They've made a male version of this type of doll LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAROv-V783s

BTW this movie is now on Netflix if you have it.

Tom


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Sep 2017)

No word on any sign of fava beans or Chianti ...


> *Russian Cannibal Couple Allegedly Fed Victims To Local Military Recruits*
> _ Jared Keller, Task & Purpose, September 27, 2017_
> 
> Russian authorities are investigating whether a so-called “cannibal couple” is responsible for drugging, skinning alive, and consuming potentially 30 victims a while living on a military base, the Washington Post reports, even attempting to “turn soldiers at the military academy where they worked into unwitting cannibals [by] slipping ‘canned human meat’ into their food.”
> ...


And if you can read Russian, the Investigation Department of the Russian Federation's statement is also attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Sep 2017)

As in all cases, presumed innocent until proven guilty via due process, but really?  _*Really??*_  Highlights mine ...


> *Vatican diplomat sought in Canada on child porn charges*
> _The Canadian Press, via CTV Windsor, Published Friday, September 29, 2017 2:50PM EDT_
> 
> A Canada-wide arrest warrant has been issued for a Vatican diplomat accused of *uploading child pornography to a social networking site while inside a Windsor, church over the Christmas period last year.*
> ...


Windsor Police Service statement attached.
*** -- Interesting terms used here instead of "attend".  #DifferentWordsTellDifferentStories


----------



## FJAG (11 Oct 2017)

*Christie Blatchford: Toronto school board declares war on ‘chief’ and all sense*



> If there were any doubt, there is no more: Canada is the stupidest country ever.
> 
> The evidence, already all around, is now irrefutable.
> 
> ...



More here: http://24online.news/latest/147455_christie-blatchford-toronto-school-board-declares-war-on-chief-and-all-sense

 :brickwall:

 :cheers:


----------



## mariomike (11 Oct 2017)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Christie Blatchford: Toronto school board declares war on ‘chief’ and all sense



Years ago, Metro considered changing Police Chief, Fire Chief and Paramedic Chief to General Manager.
It was only a discussion, and didn't go anywhere. Apparently, General Manager sounded too civilian to some chiefs.

On the other hand, if I had a nickel for every time I heard "chief" used as a derogatory term on calls...

Edit to add,

“It belongs to the English language. It belongs to the settlers. We do not have a problem with their use of their word for what they want to describe in their communities. We are only grateful to the Toronto District School Board, that they saw that it could be used in a derogatory term against our students.”
Dr. Duke Redbird, curator of Indigenous art and culture at the TDSB
https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2017/10/10/title-of-chief-phased-out-across-the-toronto-school-board.html


----------



## Old Sweat (11 Oct 2017)

OMG, is some earnest SJW taking aim on "offensive" titles such as Chief as in Chief of the Defence Staff, Chief Petty Officer, Chief Warrant Officer and the like right down to Chief Cook and Bottle-Washer?

anic:


----------



## kratz (11 Oct 2017)

I know it applies to the USA, but "Hail to the Chief, non-indidginous,  culturally unappropriated leader"
 :sinister:


----------



## George Wallace (11 Oct 2017)

After the Toronto District School Board's controversial Islamic Heritage Month guidebook and their proposal to recite the Muslim greeting “As-salamu alaykum” (peace be upon you) during morning announcements last week; we see that they for some reason believe that "Chief" is a derogatory term.  How little they know of history.  Chief has been used for centuries in Europe and Africa to indicate the head of a tribe, well before the discovery of the Americas. 

This leads to one conclusion:  The members of the TDSB are either on drugs, or should actually go to school to learn history.

I wonder what next weeks TDSB controversy will be?  ???


----------



## mariomike (11 Oct 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> After the Toronto District School Board's controversial Islamic Heritage Month guidebook and their proposal to recite the Muslim greeting “As-salamu alaykum” (peace be upon you) during morning announcements last week; we see that they for some reason believe that "Chief" is a derogatory term.  How little they know of history.  Chief has been used for centuries in Europe and Africa to indicate the head of a tribe, well before the discovery of the Americas.
> 
> This leads to one conclusion:  The members of the TDSB are either on drugs, or should actually go to school to learn history.
> 
> I wonder what next weeks TDSB controversy will be?  ???



You're probably right on the history part. 

Dr. Redbird said, "...it could be used in a derogatory term against our students.”

When I worked for the City of Toronto, we tried to sell the people we were working for on the job we were doing and gain their support. 

We tried to avoid terms that might be offensive to some people. 
What's the sense in antagonising somebody when you know how to avoid it?


----------



## George Wallace (11 Oct 2017)

Here is another example of the BRAIN DEAD in action:

Why York school board felled a 43-year-old totem pole:


----------



## mariomike (12 Oct 2017)

I was not completely surprised when I read this, but it may be a WTF to some.

Probationary Firefighter arrives at the firehouse with a watermelon ...leaves without a job.
http://www.fox2detroit.com/news/local-news/detroit-firefighter-fired-for-bringing-watermelon-to-station
"It's not mandatory, it's voluntary. You come in bearing gifts. The usual gift is doughnuts, but you are allowed to bring whatever you want to bring in."

I brought a cake.

"There is zero tolerance for discriminatory behavior inside the Detroit Fire Department. On Saturday, Sept. 30, 2017, at Engine 55, a trial firefighter (probationary employee) engaged in unsatisfactory work behavior which was deemed offensive and racially insensitive to members of the Detroit Fire Department.
After a thorough investigation, it was determined that the best course of action was to terminate the employment of this probationary employee."
City of Detroit Fire Commissioner Eric Jones


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (12 Oct 2017)

Well, I am not aware of any job in the CAF that requires anyone to show up with a food offering on their first day on the job.  :clown:

The only food related CAF thing that comes to my mind is the "Joining HMCS ORIOLE" (and I don't know if the tradition still exist) whereby, the first thing one was to do on being introduced to the Coxn was ask for "Oreo (as stand in of Oriole) cookies". If those were not your first words to the Coxn, you had to swim once around the ship the next time we were at anchor (and I can attest that, in February, the waters of the Gulf Island area are friggin cold!!!).  :witch:


----------



## mariomike (12 Oct 2017)

Paramedics work on cardiac arrest for 55 minutes: He's dead.
Wife: Don't stop.
13 minutes later he's alive.
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4672471/man-medics-gave-up-on-saved-after-wife-pleaded-for-them-to-try-again/

Awkward.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Oct 2017)

Either really good CPR or his heart was still working a bit.


----------



## mariomike (13 Oct 2017)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Either really good CPR or his heart was still working a bit.



They shocked him 12 times in front of the wife in the apartment. And she kept begging for more.

This gives an idea of what that's like,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h2BB1vo27s&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Oct 2017)

AEDs were coming in as I was leaving the rescue world, only got to apply them twice but no shock required.


----------



## mariomike (6 Nov 2017)

November 5, 2017

"Son of convicted terrorist associated with mastermind of first World Trade Center bombing in 1993 graduates to become a New York City firefighter"
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5050837/Son-convicted-terrorist-New-York-firefighter.html

"The rookie firefighter is the eldest son of 58-year-old Ahmed Abdel Sattar, who was convicted in 2005 by authorities in the United States for “soliciting crimes of violence” and conspiracy to murder Jews. He is currently serving a 24-year prison term in the federal penitentiary in Marion, Illinois."


----------



## gryphonv (6 Nov 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> November 5, 2017
> 
> "Son of convicted terrorist associated with mastermind of first World Trade Center bombing in 1993 graduates to become a New York City firefighter"
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5050837/Son-convicted-terrorist-New-York-firefighter.html
> ...



Good on him, I'm sure he had to pass a lot of backround checks and evaluations before he passed everything. 

People should be judged on the merits of their own actions, not their families.


----------



## mariomike (6 Nov 2017)

gryphonv said:
			
		

> People should be judged on the merits of their own actions, not their families.



In a letter to the sentencing judge the son had this to say about his father,

QUOTE

“I know that he did not commit any crimes or plan to. I feel that an injustice has been done. My father is a man of honesty and kindness, he wouldn’t attempt to hurt any one or even think about it.

Yes, he has views, like so many people, but his views were just that and nothing more.

Most importantly, he wanted us to be good children and then grow up to be better adults,” he wrote. “I will forever hold his lessons in my heart, and I thank god every day for the father I have."
http://nypost.com/2017/11/04/son-of-convicted-terrorist-joins-fdny/

END QUOTE

FDNY Disqualified Combat Veterans, Lawsuit Claims, While Hiring Son of Convicted Terrorist
https://pjmedia.com/homeland-security/fdny-disqualified-combat-veterans-lawsuit-claims-hiring-son-convicted-terrorist/
"A lawsuit filed in September alleges that the New York City Fire Department (FDNY) actively discriminated against U.S. military combat veterans based on stereotypes of PTSD. Simultaneously, the FDNY hired the son of a convicted terrorist who had publicly defended his terrorist leader father."


----------



## mariomike (1 Dec 2017)

Nov 30, 2017 

Two Montreal Paramedics work to remove a body from underneath a subway car.
Employee accidentally sounded the horn suggesting the train was about to move.
Lawsuit.
Verdict? $1.2 million dollars for the two Paramedics.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/quebec-paramedics-subway-scare-court-awards-damages-1.4426223
"The paramedics frantically moved to get out from under the car and only discovered later it was a false alarm."


----------



## mariomike (8 Dec 2017)

Guy cements his head inside a microwave oven. First Responders tied up for over an hour rescuing him.
https://twitter.com/WestMidsFire/status/938831999770521600


----------



## Cloud Cover (8 Dec 2017)

Man Charged Over Rocket Launcher Snowman in Londonderry

"The man has been charged with two counts of permitting display of anything provocative."  

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-northern-ireland-42285433


----------



## mariomike (16 Dec 2017)

Dr. working as a child-abuse Pediatrician finds girl has various healing wounds on her legs and buttocks, he didn’t think that they were consistent with child abuse. Abused girl was murdered 16 days later.

The Doctor involved was working for the county at the time. The county’s insurance provider will make the payout. The Dr. is off the hook and now works for Lurie Children’s Hospital. His life simply goes on like nothing happened.
https://luxoraleader.com/chicago-jury-awards-family-of-murdered-girl-48million/259512/

QUOTE

Chicago Paramedics discovered the girl’s dead body in July 2013 when they were called to the home for reports of a child not breathing. 

Upon their arrival, Helen Ford tried to send the paramedics away, saying Gizzell had been having one of her ‘fits’ but had recovered. 

The EMTs pushed their way in and found the child lying lifeless, tied next to her father’s bed. The body was face down on a bloody pillow, wearing just a pair of ripped green underwear. Her father was lying on the bed in his underwear and holding a laptop.

END QUOTE


----------



## Rifleman62 (20 Dec 2017)

This is really not WTF. You can get half a box of beer in BC with $25. :

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/loblaw-parent-company-alerted-competition-watchdog-to-bread-price-fixing/article37387816/

*How to receive a $25 Loblaw card after bread price-fixing arrangement*


Loblaw Companies Ltd. is offering customers a $25 gift card as a goodwill gesture after admitting the company participated in an industry-wide bread price-fixing arrangement.

"This conduct should never have happened," said Galen G. Weston, CEO, during a conference call with analysts Tuesday.

"The gift card is a direct acknowledgment of that to our customers. We hope that they'll see it as a meaningful amount that demonstrates our commitment to keeping their trust and confidence," he said in response to how the company arrived at the card's $25 value.

Here's how to redeem the offer:

Customers can visit  https://loblawcard.ca/ and enter their email address to be notified once registration opens.

The company expects registration to begin on Jan. 8.

Full details will follow, but broadly speaking, visitors to the site will have to declare that they are the age of majority or older, said spokesman Kevin Groh, in an email.

The age of majority is 18 in Alberta, Manitoba, Ontario, P.E.I., Quebec and Saskatchewan. It is 19 in B.C., New Brunswick, Newfoundland, Nova Scotia and the three territories.

They will also have to declare that they bought certain packaged bread products at one of the eligible banner stores in Canada before March 1, 2015, he said.

Registration closes May 8.


----------



## mariomike (21 Dec 2017)

Amazon sells an Infant Circumcision Trainer. The numerous one star comments are worth a read.
https://www.amazon.com/Nasco-Infant-Circumcision-Trainer-White/dp/B0083Y0W26/ref=sr_1_1?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1513837459&sr=1-1&keywords=circumcision+kit


----------



## Starlight1 (21 Dec 2017)

Wow, that pretty much defies sensibilities.    .....

Even after dealing as a young student nurse in the 80s the removable “private parts”of both gender of mannequins to practice doing peri care (aka cleaning for those unable to do self care).

Did appreciate the comments  :rofl:


----------



## NavyShooter (21 Dec 2017)

Question: Where can I get a black one?
Answer: When the lights are off, they're all black. 

Wow.....just....wow.....


----------



## mariomike (21 Dec 2017)

Just in time for the holidays. Just right for that hard to buy for wanna be Mohel in you life.  



			
				NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Question: Where can I get a black one?
> Answer: When the lights are off, they're all black.


https://www.amazon.com/Life-form%C2%AE-Infant-Circumcision-Trainer/dp/B0151ALHNW/ref=pd_sbs_236_9?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0151ALHNW&pd_rd_r=23HE7BCHY4A338QCVS10&pd_rd_w=EH9Ba&pd_rd_wg=JbgCx&psc=1&refRID=23HE7BCHY4A338QCVS10


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Dec 2017)

That is hilarious MM. Cheers  :cheers:


----------



## medicineman (22 Dec 2017)

What is seen, can never be unseen...

MM


----------



## mariomike (24 Dec 2017)

Not really sure where to put this.

Video: Citizen 'reporter' Rhoda Young is live on the scene and in charge at a house fire. If you watch all the way through, it's worth every minute of your time. Gets surprisingly good at the end.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuUkvE0H1Ig


----------



## mariomike (26 Dec 2017)

"Why You'll Never See A Paramedic Running, Even In A Dire Emergency."
https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2017/12/26/why-youll-never-see-a-paramedic-running-even-in-a-dire-emergency/#74b104c91ecc
Gives eight very sensible reasons why not to run. I could probably add a couple more.

But, it then goes on to say, "The only real reason to run is that people would stop assuming a lack of urgency/concern when we merely walk briskly towards them."

Which is why I used to run.


----------



## mariomike (29 Dec 2017)

...nothing to see here. Just a crazy naked guy with a knife riding on the top of a truck on a highway near Washington Dulles International Airport. 
https://www.facebook.com/350649401614499/videos/1765189190160506/


----------



## Cloud Cover (29 Dec 2017)

Is this guy frigging serious...oh wait, he lives in Toronto and is clearly more special than every other Canadian... 

https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/toronto-man-comes-home-from-trip-to-a-wall-of-snow-blocking-his-driveway-1.3738833


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (29 Dec 2017)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Is this guy frigging serious...oh wait, he lives in Toronto and is clearly more special than every other Canadian...
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/toronto-man-comes-home-from-trip-to-a-wall-of-snow-blocking-his-driveway-1.3738833



Incredible!  Just incredible having to put up with something like that. Imagine.  

The guy should move to a place where this never happens. I could suggest places like Quebec City, St-John's or Fredericton, and many others.

  :sarcasm:


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Dec 2017)

In Kingston, some idiot called 911...twice...   :not-again:

http://www.thewhig.com/2017/12/28/plowing-priorities-questioned


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (29 Dec 2017)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> In Kingston, some idiot called 911...twice...   :not-again:
> 
> http://www.thewhig.com/2017/12/28/plowing-priorities-questioned



I honestly think that, as the population of Canada ages (and urbanizes) and includes more and more immigrants from warm countries, we are collectively becoming more and more stupid about living in a country where it snows, and has always snowed, in winter. 

I also have to say that the News Media constant harping on what I like to call "What-if-ism" as news doesn't help: What I mean by that is their constant reporting that "things could have been worse if the facts had been slightly different". Well, they weren't different and it wasn't worse, so get off already!


----------



## mariomike (29 Dec 2017)

https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/toronto-man-comes-home-from-trip-to-a-wall-of-snow-blocking-his-driveway-1.3738833

“If there is an emergency in the house, do you think an ambulance would be able to access the property?” 

We carried shovels and _always_  shovelled our way in and out, if we had to.

But, it could lead to a Delay of Service by City paramedics. If it ever lead to an inquest...

On the way out, while trying to carry a patient over a metre of densely packed snow in front of the driveway, they could possibly drop a member of the homeowner's family.

The driveway appears to be shovelled and clear of cars.

"City snow plows left a heap of densely-packed snow in front of his driveway."  

"Despite calling 311 on Tuesday, xxxxx has yet to hear back." 

Homeowner pays property taxes to the City of Toronto. 

If the City Transportation Department is found to be liable for a Delay of Paramedic Service. Or, if they dropped a patient...

Sounds like a lawsuit against the City waiting to happen. If the City is indeed liable, I expect after reading this news report they will send a truck over pronto.

QUOTE

Between 2000 and 2013 in The City of Toronto,
https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2013/10/11/toronto_paying_millions_in_lawsuit_claims.html

Almost one in four of the total tally — 773 — were related to road and sidewalk maintenance. Those settlements totaled $32,458,390.50.

The city’s response to inclement weather accounted for 640 lawsuits. On incident involving an icy driveway cost the city $439,345.74.

•Slipping and falling is more likely to land you a settlement than tripping and falling: slips have resulted in 140 settlements, costing the city $5,230,771.35; trips have resulted in 107 settlements worth $4,657,259.75.

In 2013, slip and fall claims cost Toronto $11.5 million, with an average claim coming out at $26,500. 

END QUOTE


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Dec 2017)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Incredible!  Just incredible having to put up with something like that. Imagine.
> 
> The guy should move to a place where this never happens. I could suggest places like Quebec City, St-John's or Fredericton, and many others.
> 
> :sarcasm:



I do sympathize with him, it would suck and piss me off too.  I wouldn't go crying to the press about it though.


----------



## navice (29 Dec 2017)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I honestly think that, as the population of Canada ages (and urbanizes) and includes more and more immigrants from warm countries, we are collectively becoming more and more stupid about living in a country where it snows, and has always snowed, in winter.



Have you ever lived in the city? That is not the normal light fluffy snow but DIRTAY SNOW ICE which is far HEAVIER to move. It's a 1-1.5 hour job just moving all that bit by the shovel this guy has - he'll probably need something better just to break into that. It's reasonable to expect the city to clear this with the sidewalk machine that makes it's rounds. 

It has nothing to do with "immigrants from warm countries" or "old people who have difficulty shoveling snow". If you look at the rest of his driveway, it's properly shoveled as is reasonable. Living in the city has its benefits along with the much higher taxes. Public points like bus stops, Canada post boxes, walkways, etc all have to be clear of excess snow.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (29 Dec 2017)

Actually, Navice, I was born in Montreal and lived there and Quebec City for a good deal of my life, spent three years in Sherbrooke while on one of my University course and lived in Halifax while in the Navy. 

These four cities are, respectively the ninth, third, fourth and eighth snowiest cities in Canada, with Quebec City (I lived there for nine years) receiving an average of 3.2 meters of snow every year. I was also living in Montreal when we got the storm of the century in the 70's and received 1.3 meters of snow in 24 hours. Paralyzed the city for a week.

So, yeah, I know all about this type of stuff and if you live in a city in Canada, then too bad - that's part of life.


----------



## navice (29 Dec 2017)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Actually, Navice, I was born in Montreal and lived there and Quebec City for a good deal of my life, spent three years in Sherbrooke while on one of my University course and lived in Halifax while in the Navy.
> 
> These four cities are, respectively the ninth, third, fourth and eighth snowiest cities in Canada, with Quebec City (I lived there for nine years) receiving an average of 3.2 meters of snow every year. I was also living in Montreal when we got the storm of the century in the 70's and received 1.3 meters of snow in 24 hours. Paralyzed the city for a week.
> 
> So, yeah, I know all about this type of stuff and if you live in a city in Canada, then too bad - that's part of life.



Yeah I know what you mean and I don't mean to flame as we are all people on the internet, but I really don't think we are becoming "collectively stupider", as you said. It's unreasonable for the guy to work all day and come home to find out that all the nasty road ice from the neighborhood has collected on this guy's driveway entrance alone thereby blocking access until he toils away for a long time in the frigid cold to clear it. I would have liked to see some analysis from the news agency exploring why it's happening to his driveway alone.


----------



## Jed (29 Dec 2017)

navice said:
			
		

> Yeah I know what you mean and I don't mean to flame as we are all people on the internet, but I really don't think we are becoming "collectively stupider", as you said. It's unreasonable for the guy to work all day and come home to find out that all the nasty road ice from the neighborhood has collected on this guy's driveway entrance alone thereby blocking access until he toils away for a long time in the frigid cold to clear it. I would have liked to see some analysis from the news agency exploring why it's happening to his driveway alone.



I don't think we have become 'collectively stupider'. I think we have become 'collectively whinier or wimpier'.


----------



## mariomike (29 Dec 2017)

navice said:
			
		

> I would have liked to see some analysis from the news agency exploring why it's happening to his driveway alone.



According to the homeowner, “Because it’s the corner house, _it’s convenient for them to just dump the snow here_.” 

Satisfaction guaranteed, or double your snow / garbage back.  

I suspect the Ward Councillor contacted Toronto Transportation when the story was in the news. 

It's an embarrassment and a potential financial liability to the City.

The property owner lives in Scarborough ( Scarberia ):

City of Toronto
Driveway - blocked by ploughed snow - windrow - snow clearing required
https://www.toronto.ca/311/knowledgebase/kb/docs/articles/transportation-services/district-transportation-services/road-operations/driveway-blocked-by-ploughed-snow-windrow-snow-clearing-required.html

Wards which receive driveway windrow clearing service:
Scarborough District (Wards: 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44)
Driveway windrows in these wards will be cleared on local roads within 1-2 hours after the road plough has passed. On main roads it may take up to 6 hours to complete.
(There are some wards where windrow clearing is not feasible on certain streets due to narrow lots and the absence of boulevard space. Typically, these locations are within new subdivisions).

"A snow windrow is the pile of snow that is left at the bottom of a driveway after the snow plow has cleared the road."


----------



## PPCLI Guy (29 Dec 2017)

navice said:
			
		

> It's unreasonable for the guy to work all day and come home to find out that all the nasty road ice from the neighborhood has collected on this guy's driveway entrance alone thereby blocking access until he toils away for a long time in the frigid cold to clear it. I would have liked to see some analysis from the news agency exploring why it's happening to his driveway alone.



I'll tell you what is unreasonable - using taxpayer funded resources to clear his driveway.  Buy a snow blower.  Pay a local kid.  Hire a snow cleaning service.  If all of that fails, buy a better shovel, man up, and clear your own freaking driveway.


----------



## mariomike (29 Dec 2017)

Lots of opinions.

These are the facts.

The City of Toronto policy on "windrow" clearing. ( Scarborough is part of the City of Toronto. )
https://www.toronto.ca/311/knowledgebase/kb/docs/articles/transportation-services/district-transportation-services/road-operations/driveway-blocked-by-ploughed-snow-windrow-snow-clearing-required.html

"Windrow": A snow windrow is the pile of snow at the end of your driveway that is left after snow plows clear the road.

"Wards which receive driveway windrow clearing service: Scarborough District: 
Driveway windrows in these wards will be cleared on local roads within 1-2 hours after the road plough has passed." 

"Windrows
Where applicable, residential driveway windrows will be opened after a side street is plowed. Please note that our intent is to only plough a sufficient amount of snow from the windrow to permit a vehicle to easily drive across."

"A service request to report a residential driveway outside of the City core that has been blocked by a ploughed snowbank (windrow) can be submitted online at: http://www.toronto.ca/311/ , or call 311."

"Toronto’s government not only plows the roads and sidewalks in the inner suburban areas, but also provides “windrow clearing” — plowing out the ends of people’s driveways so they can get their cars out."

That includes the homeowner in Reply #696.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Dec 2017)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what is unreasonable - using taxpayer funded resources to clear his driveway.  Buy a snow blower.  Pay a local kid.  Hire a snow cleaning service.  If all of that fails, buy a better shovel, man up, and clear your own freaking driveway.



 :goodpost:


----------



## navice (29 Dec 2017)

Thanks for the facts, mariomike. Interesting.



			
				PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what is unreasonable - using taxpayer funded resources to clear his driveway.  Buy a snow blower.  Pay a local kid.  Hire a snow cleaning service.  If all of that fails, buy a better shovel, man up, and clear your own freaking driveway.



You should run for office.


----------



## mariomike (30 Dec 2017)

navice said:
			
		

> Thanks for the facts, mariomike.



Facts are sometimes less popular than opinions.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Jan 2018)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what is unreasonable - using taxpayer funded resources to clear his driveway.  Buy a snow blower.  Pay a local kid.  Hire a snow cleaning service.  If all of that fails, buy a better shovel, man up, and clear your own freaking driveway.



In Whistler, the guy who ran the snowplows, also ran the tow trucks, so it was in his interests to block driveways and then his towtrucks drove around the freshly plowed roads offering to pull peoples cars out for a fee of course. Things got better when he lost the plowing contract.


----------



## FJAG (12 Jan 2018)

*Russian soldier is given a serious tongue-lashing from furious officer after accidentally destroying an armoured vehicle by trying to heat up his rations and setting it on fire*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5262279/Soldier-destroys-armoured-vehicle-trying-cook-rations.html

 :cheers:


----------



## CBH99 (12 Jan 2018)

Well, maybe the threat from Russian armour isn't what we thought it was.

Numbers?  Sure.  But if cooking a ration causes the vehicle to literally melt in flames, hate to see what a Javelin or 105mm round does.  

On the other hand, I feel pretty bad for that kid!!  Like really bad for that kid...must be living a hell right now.   :tsktsk:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Jan 2018)

Some soldiers can be given a rock and they will break it, lose it or set it on fire.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (13 Jan 2018)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/swiss-ban-boiling-lobster-alive-1.4484642


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jan 2018)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Some soldiers can be given a rock and they will break it, lose it, or set it on fire.


....or paint it -- blue, gold, black.


[Come on, you knew _someone _ was going to say it     ]


----------



## QV (14 Jan 2018)

It’s royal blue, amber, and black.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jan 2018)

QV said:
			
		

> It’s royal blue, amber, and black.


Clearly my fault, which couldn't be passed.   :cheers:


----------



## QV (14 Jan 2018)

:cheers:


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Jan 2018)

So "yellow" is right out?   ???


----------



## BeyondTheNow (19 Jan 2018)

I don’t know if this is WTF or not. Certainly first if its kind, that’s for sure...



> The LegalFling app, which lets users set out which practices they are and are not comfortable with, records sexual consent in a legally binding agreement.



http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/technology/metoo-consent-app-phone-sex-1.4493196


----------



## Rifleman62 (25 Jan 2018)

http://www.macleans.ca/news/canada/justin-trudeaus-feet-should-be-in-these-socks-in-2018/
*
Justin Trudeau’s feet should be in these socks in 2018* - Sarah Boesveld, Chatelaine - January 24, 2018
_Chatelaine asked Canadian designers to whip up some themed stockings for the PM. Here’s what they came up with._


The could have asked me. ;D


----------



## BeyondTheNow (26 Jan 2018)

No...no. You don’t get to cover up a stupid idea by trying to sound deep and existential. :



> This past Sunday, rocket startup Rocket Lab launched a three-foot-wide mirror ball into orbit. Called “Humanity Star,” it’s supposed to remind us that we’re all puny specks of dust living in the terrifying vastness of the Universe. Some astronomers have spoken out about the stunt, claiming the sparkly object will interfere with their work—one even compared the abusiveness of the act to sticking “a big flashing strobe-light on a polar bear.” That’s an overstatement, but the bigger problem is the precedent this otherwise useless satellite creates.




https://gizmodo.com/astronomers-say-giant-disco-ball-in-space-sets-a-bad-pr-1822454265


----------



## Retired AF Guy (26 Jan 2018)

Only in Saudi Arabia:

Beauty Contestants Disqualified for using Botox


----------



## AbdullahD (26 Jan 2018)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Only in Saudi Arabia:
> 
> Beauty Contestants Disqualified for using Botox



Are they serious?!?!? I'm not sure if I should laugh or cry


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Jan 2018)

Nutella price drop in France has folks kinda worked up.

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/world/france-nutella-price-drop-fights-1.4505078


----------



## Cloud Cover (6 Feb 2018)

I find myself agreeing with this person's request for anonymnity:
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/amp/new-hampshire-woman-fights-keep-id-secret-after-560m-powerball-n845071


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Feb 2018)

Totally agree, it's my one big bug up my ass about a major lottery win.  Too many times you see people being targeted and taken advantage of as was the case of a nice retired couple from Truro, NS.  https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/two-years-after-big-lottery-win-n-s-man-still-plagued-by-scam-artists-1.1194035 

I trust the lottery corporations will do their due diligence and will not award the winnings to anyone who isn't the rightful claimant.  I don't give a damn who they are, where they live etc.  Not my business.  I like the rules in the lottery in the UK go by, it's your choice for publicity or not.


----------



## mariomike (7 Feb 2018)

Pittsburgh: Proposal would move retirement age from 65 to 70 for city police
http://www.post-gazette.com/local/city/2018/02/07/Pittsburgh-police-mandatory-retirement-age-Wendell-Hissrich-City-Council-age-65-70/stories/201802070117

Also,

Florida: Firefighter / Paramedic who is seven-months pregnant denied ‘light duty’ assignment. Will have to work a full duty spot. 
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/pregnant-firefighter-denied-light-duty-assignment-article-1.3803667


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Feb 2018)

Norway's Olympic Team sent 15,000 eggs by mistake.

https://olympics.cbc.ca/news/article/well-that-was-uneggspected-norway-olympic-team-mistakenly-sent-15k-eggs.html


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (8 Feb 2018)

Now, now!  That's revenge for Norway's team beating Morris and Lawes in yesterday's opener.

After all, the Canadian Egg boards are a major sponsor of curling-Canada.  ;D


----------



## Pusser (9 Feb 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Totally agree, it's my one big bug up my *** about a major lottery win.  Too many times you see people being targeted and taken advantage of as was the case of a nice retired couple from Truro, NS.  https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/two-years-after-big-lottery-win-n-s-man-still-plagued-by-scam-artists-1.1194035
> 
> I trust the lottery corporations will do their due diligence and will not award the winnings to anyone who isn't the rightful claimant.  I don't give a damn who they are, where they live etc.  Not my business.  I like the rules in the lottery in the UK go by, it's your choice for publicity or not.



Understood, but the requirement to publish the names of the winners has nothing to do with ensuring the rightful winner gets their prize.  It's about ensuring the rightful winner actually exists.  There have been cases where lottery/raffle tickets have been sold, but where no actual prizes were awarded.  In other words, they were scams where the "winners" did not actually exist and the organizers simply pocketed everything.  Publishing the names of winners allows anyone to verify whether a prize was actually awarded and that the lottery/raffle was legitimate.


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Feb 2018)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Understood, but the requirement to publish the names of the winners has nothing to do with ensuring the rightful winner gets their prize.  It's about ensuring the rightful winner actually exists.  There have been cases where lottery/raffle tickets have been sold, but where no actual prizes were awarded.  In other words, they were scams where the "winners" did not actually exist and the organizers simply pocketed everything.  Publishing the names of winners allows anyone to verify whether a prize was actually awarded and that the lottery/raffle was legitimate.



I am sure that it has happened as you describe in some instances, with small players.  I don't believe that has ever happened with the major lotteries.  

I know Atlantic Lottery Corp did get a blast of shit for not letting the public know straight away that major prizes had already been awarded in some of the scratch and win type tickets.  This resulted in patrons buying that particular series of tickets in the hope they could win the major prize.  ACL were smacked down hard for that and subsequently corrected that fault.  Now, IIRC, they pull the tickets if the major prizes have already been taken so that it doesn't happen to customers again.


----------



## garb811 (9 Feb 2018)

Ontario Lottery Scandals

Unfortunately, it's not just a case of lottery organizers running the scams...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Feb 2018)

The machines out here automatically state your winnings, if there is a win, the machine chimes out a short song and the receipt shows your winnings.


----------



## Piece of Cake (12 Feb 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Pittsburgh: Proposal would move retirement age from 65 to 70 for city police
> http://www.post-gazette.com/local/city/2018/02/07/Pittsburgh-police-mandatory-retirement-age-Wendell-Hissrich-City-Council-age-65-70/stories/201802070117
> 
> Also,
> ...



Not sure about the pic.  However, I'm not a fan of the CAF mandatory retirement age of 60.  If a person can pass the fitness standard and has a clean medical, they should be allowed to serve.  

The highest income years for most Canadians is between 60 and 65.  Forcing members to retire at 60 is a huge blow financially.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Feb 2018)

More Nazis for Gerald Butts:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-partisan/wp/2018/02/07/peoplekind-is-the-least-of-justin-trudeaus-problems/?utm_term=.bf113e240eb2


----------



## Cloud Cover (14 Feb 2018)

Lion Poacher becomes dinner for pride of Lions :
www.pressreader.com/canada/toronto-sun/20180214/281822874264935

Something about karma....


----------



## angus555 (14 Feb 2018)

"Foreign Accent Syndrome" is real and if I ever woke up with a British accent, it would be horrifying. 

 American woman woke up with a British accent and still speaks with it two years later

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=135&v=Gzi7fv6HZzs


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Feb 2018)

My youngest slips into a British accent when she is lying on the cute bit, works. I actually worry more for the world than her....  ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Feb 2018)

Pastor caught by police with a bound, naked, man in his car.  Said he was just counselling him.   :rofl:

http://www.pennlive.com/daily-buzz/2018/02/pa_pastor_caught_by_cops_in_wi.html


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Feb 2018)

Kid from Indonesia claims he's started laying eggs..it might not be all it's cracked up to be.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5420483/Indonesian-boy-claims-laid-20-eggs.html


----------



## dapaterson (23 Feb 2018)

Former Freemason, 51, found drunk and naked inside a huge pipe organ with a toy gun and remote-controlled police car says he got lost while trying to hand out cheeseburgers to the homeless

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5422759/Former-Freemason-naked-inside-pipe-organ-Brisbane.html#ixzz57zbrW1Af


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Feb 2018)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Former Freemason, 51, found drunk and naked inside a huge pipe organ with a toy gun and remote-controlled police car says he got lost while trying to hand out cheeseburgers to the homeless
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5422759/Former-Freemason-naked-inside-pipe-organ-Brisbane.html#ixzz57zbrW1Af



It could happen to anyone.


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Feb 2018)

Airplane fart fight proves it's tough to raise a stink in a smelly world

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/british-columbia/farting-complaints-travel-workplace-legal-1.4547869


----------



## FJAG (2 Mar 2018)

Mob of thieves ‘loot Lidl during blizzard before demolishing the supermarket with a stolen digger’

Seems the blizzard in Dublin brought out the worst in some folks.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5456429/Mob-thieves-loot-Lidl-blizzard-stolen-digger.html

 :cheers:


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Mar 2018)

Woman dies after her husband 'uses a MORTAR BOMB as a sex aid' after they'd been drinking



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5472029/Woman-dies-husband-uses-MORTAR-BOMB-sex-aid-Peru.htmll


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Mar 2018)

That gives a whole new meaning to getting bombed.


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Mar 2018)

Perhaps someone took the saying "give them a hand" a little too far.   :nod:



> *Horror as 54 severed human hands are found dumped in a bag in Russia amid fears they were taken by black market body part dealers
> *Gruesome discovery made close to a popular fishing spot in Khabarovsk, Siberia
> One hand was found washed up on shore by locals, leading police to the others
> Cops don't know who the hands belonged to, when they were removed, or why
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (8 Mar 2018)

Perhaps they are the hands that can be matched to the feet that washed up on the BC coast?

Next guess is what part of the world will other body parts start washing up?


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Mar 2018)

I wonder if the left hands knew what the right ones were up to?


----------



## kratz (8 Mar 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I wonder if the left hands knew what the right ones were up to?



That bag has not washed ashore yet.
Too soon?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Mar 2018)

They should sell them. Everyone needs a new girlfriend.


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Mar 2018)

Only if they come with a free happy sock too.


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Mar 2018)

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/business/cricket-powder-loblaw-1.4563956

I'll put this here because l am sure many folks will be saying WTF at the thought of Crickets as a food source.

I will come clean and admit l purchased some Cricket protein bars and crackers earlier this month, purely out of curiosity.  They were pricey, but l must say they were very tasty.  The starter pack.  I shared them at the office, the majority liked them.


https://crickstart.ca/collections/all


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 Mar 2018)

I have had fried cricket with a friend from Central African Republic before and must say that, once you got over the cultural shock it is for us, it was pretty tasty. After all, it's not much different than eating shrimp, crab or lobster when you think about it.


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Mar 2018)

I also like the idea of supporting Canadian companies too.  A segment from Day to listen to if you're so inclined.

http://www.cbc.ca/radio/day6/bugs-as-livestock-a-canadian-insect-farm-is-taking-cricket-powder-mainstream-1.4565666


----------



## Jed (10 Mar 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/business/cricket-powder-loblaw-1.4563956
> 
> I'll put this here because l am sure many folks will be saying WTF at the thought of Crickets as a food source.
> 
> ...



Ahh, you are just a Papillion wannabe.  ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Mar 2018)

United doesn't just break guitars, now they kill puppies too.

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/world/dog-dead-united-flight-overhead-bin-1.4575026


----------



## kratz (13 Mar 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> United doesn't just break guitars, now they kill puppies too.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/world/dog-dead-united-flight-overhead-bin-1.4575026



United also uses Air Marshall's to forcibly remove passengers, before departure.


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Mar 2018)

That's one way to deal with bad parking! Driver CUTS OFF corner of car with an ANGLE GRINDER so he can get into the space next to it

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5498939/Furious-driver-cuts-corner-car-park-Russia.html#ixzz59jhSMtYf


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Mar 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/business/cricket-powder-loblaw-1.4563956
> 
> I'll put this here because l am sure many folks will be saying WTF at the thought of Crickets as a food source.
> 
> ...



Sure they did. Did you tell them what they ate  :rofl:


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Mar 2018)

I was up front with them.  Honest.  It was more fun watching them try with prior knowledge then by ambush.  Our resident Clearance Diver was especially enthusiastic.   :nod:


----------



## mariomike (17 Mar 2018)

#Chicago Scanner

"The fire started because he put a pizza in the oven w/ the cardboard"
https://twitter.com/Chicago_Scanner/status/974852231471271937


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Mar 2018)

Good ol huffpost

https://www.dangerous.com/42546/huffpo-editor-brags-slashing-white-authors-less-50-wont-fire/



> HuffPo Editor Brags About Slashing White Authors to Less than 50%, Won’t Fire Herself
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Angyal tweeted, “Our goals for this month were: less than 50% white authors (check!), Asian representation that matches or exceeds the US population (check!), more trans and non-binary authors (check, but I want to do better).”


----------



## mariomike (17 Mar 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Good ol huffpost


"less than 50% white authors" 

Sounds vaguely familiar,

City of Toronto, Department of Emergency Services

"I also explained that women and visible minorities, once qualified, are placed in their own group and that each class hired would require 50% from that group and 50% from the white male group."
https://issuu.com/local3888/docs/spring2009
Page 9.


----------



## mariomike (19 Mar 2018)

Uber's self-driving car program is fantastic ...for the mortuary industry.
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/pedestrian-killed-driverless-uber-company-suspends-program-article-1.3883981

NYPD Pro-Tip: Do not stand close enough to a handcuffed perp that she can grab both your testicles and try to rip them off your body.
https://nypost.com/2018/03/19/cuffed-woman-managed-to-grab-cops-crotch-at-police-station/


----------



## FJAG (21 Mar 2018)

Man guilty of hate crime for filming pug's 'Nazi salutes'

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-43478925

 :brickwall:


----------



## mariomike (22 Mar 2018)

LAPD wants you to know calling 911 to order a pizza in the event of an emergency is not recommended.
http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/03/21/911-pizza-emergency-meme/


----------



## Pusser (22 Mar 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> LAPD wants you to know calling 911 to order a pizza in the event of an emergency is not recommended.
> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/03/21/911-pizza-emergency-meme/



Do the people who come up with these things think that perpetrators live under rocks and never go on social media?  

Perpetrator:  "I'm going to beat the crap out of you and scream profanities while I do it!"

Victim:  "Hold on, do you mind if I order a pizza first?"

Perpetrator:  "Sure, as long as it's not pepperoni, because then I'll know you've really called 911 and are reporting me for possession of a pineapple."


----------



## mariomike (22 Mar 2018)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Do the people who come up with these things think that perpetrators live under rocks and never go on social media?
> 
> Perpetrator:  "I'm going to beat the crap out of you and scream profanities while I do it!"
> 
> ...



An entire generation has learned to take 9-1-1 for granted. ( Toronto has had it since March 22, 1982. Exactly 36 years ago today. )

But, if calling from a cell phone, and you don't know your location, it can be a struggle to find out where you are.

The good news is that by 2021 they will find you every time - 4 out of 5 times.

On the other hand, today you can order a pizza or Uber with a cell phone app and they will know your exact location.

"We'll be there when you need us." ( Some restrictions may apply. Actual response times may vary. Availability may be limited.  )


----------



## mariomike (22 Mar 2018)

In India when the ambulance arrives at a call and the patient cannot be revived the crew just leaves them in the street under the hot sun and goes on to the next call. Did I say India? My bad. I meant Florida. 
http://www.heraldtribune.com/news/20180322/ambulance-crew-left-mans-body-in-bradenton-street-for-hours


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Mar 2018)

Someone's having a shitty day.   ;D  



> *Vegan activist covers herself in animal dung outside a Trader Joe's to protest the chain's alleged manure-filled living conditions for hens
> *
> 
> A daring animal rights activist lay in a pile of manure outside of a San Francisco Trader Joe's to protest the chain’s alleged egg farms conditions.
> ...


----------



## FJAG (23 Mar 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Someone's having a shitty day.   ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure that "daring" is the right adjective here.

Personally, I like their Mandarin Orange Chicken very much.

 :cheers:


----------



## mariomike (2 Apr 2018)

If you are snorting condoms ...you're doing it wrong.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2018/04/02/condom-snorting-challenge-every-parents-worst-nightmare/477431002/


----------



## mariomike (17 Apr 2018)

I wonder what the payout will be?

Woman calls 911. Says son is an EDP & is going crazy.
NYPD arrives. 
They spot a man, jump on him and use the Taser 3 times.
They put him in an ambulance and get the woman who called.
Woman looks in the ambulance.
Says ‘That's not my son’.
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/nyc-crime/cops-stun-arrest-wrong-person-hunt-disturbed-man-meds-article-1.3939982


----------



## CBH99 (18 Apr 2018)

Yikes, solid payout indeed!!

Similar thing happened in Calgary about, 2 years ago now?  Perhaps 3?

Man with a knife was at NorthHill mall, I believe causing a disturbance at one of the entrances.  No clear signs of mental problems, but a s**tbag who I think was escorted out of the mall by security.

Police called.

Police showed up, jumped on a guy walking to the Safeway who fit the description.  Broke his shoulder, think perhaps fractured his wrist.

Turns out...not even close to being the right guy.  Just happened to fit a similar description, and was walking nearby at the wrong time.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Apr 2018)

:rofl:



> 'This won't catch on in Scotland!' Canadian company which makes protein chocolate called SHYTE sends Brits into hysterics
> SHYTE - which stands for Seriously Helps You To Energize - makes protein bars
> Twitter user Roy Isserlis has made the brand viral after spotting the rude name
> The name is very similarly spelled to the British vulgar slang term for poo
> ...


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Apr 2018)

Does anyone really think that branding was 'accidental'?  #SmartBranding  (per P.T. Barnum's criteria)


----------



## Bzzliteyr (20 Apr 2018)

Yeah, that was pretty genius. Who wouldn't want to eat SHYTE?


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Apr 2018)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Does anyone really think that branding was 'accidental'?  #SmartBranding  (per P.T. Barnum's criteria)



Well, of course it's the perfect bar to eat after completing your Special High Intensity Training.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Apr 2018)

I found a bunch of those in my old kit. Threw them in the garbage.

Damned racoons got into them.

Now, they're outside bench pressing my dog.


----------



## mariomike (22 Apr 2018)

New York state, 

The definition of reckless and unsafe First Responder behavior.   
https://www.instagram.com/p/BhywcnRBNYk/?tagged=fdny …


----------



## mariomike (23 Apr 2018)

Quote of the day, "“The City and the FDNY did the right thing. People who hate Jews should not be trusted to save them from fires. Good luck to the community where he’s re-assigned.” 

The Jewish community in Brooklyn was outraged when they learned that a New York City Firefighter with a history of being an open anti-semite and racist had been assigned to a Borough Park station. So they drove him out of town.
https://www.theyeshivaworld.com/news/general/1510072/victorious-anti-semitic-firefighter-smoked-out-from-fdny-boro-park-assignment.html

QUOTE

Joseph M. Cxxxxx, 28, who once tweeted “I like Jews about as much as Hitler”, also wrote: “Getting sick of picking up all these Obama lovers and taking them to the hospital because their medicare pays for an ambulance and not a cab.” On Martin Luther King Day in 2013 he tweeted, “MLK could go kick rocks for all I care, but thanks for the time and a half today.”

Joseph M. Cxxxxx, 28, the son of former FDNY Commissioner Salvatore Cxxxxx, graduated from the Fire Academy last week and was assigned to Engine 247 on 60th Street. The younger Cxxxxx had resigned his job as an FDNY Emergency Medical Technician in 2013 after Tweeting racist and hateful comments about Blacks and Jews.

END QUOTE

Also,

Apparently you can ram a key through someone's skull. Lucky he didn't die. 
https://nypost.com/2018/04/23/teen-gets-key-lodged-in-his-head-during-brawl/?utm_campaign=SocialFlow&utm_source=NYPTwitter&utm_medium=SocialFlow


----------



## mariomike (25 Apr 2018)

Video: Duck, Dodge and Roll | Lessons from My Neighborhood. They use puppets who are shooting guns and a musical sing along to teach kids how to stay alive on the streets of Kansas City ...yes, really.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e85dfneBUtw


----------



## mariomike (26 Apr 2018)

A bad case of 'Do you know who I am?' disease 

Traffic stop by Police.
"Do you know who I am!?!?" - Commissioner 
Career suicide.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5zx1xzzi7k


----------



## mariomike (27 Apr 2018)

Nurse flies on American Airlines.
Has dizziness, disorientation & syncope. 
"It's a panic attack" - MD on board flight
Three hours later ...found on the bathroom floor.
"Land the plane." - MD
"No." - Pilot
Woman dies.
Dx?  Embolism.
http://www.thestate.com/news/local/crime/article209817279.html


----------



## mariomike (28 Apr 2018)

Baby swallows a battery.
9-1-1 is called.
"He will poop it out. No hospital." - Paramedics
...time goes by.
Living tissue around the battery died, he required multiple surgeries and has permanent injuries. 
Medical bills topped $1.6 million.
Paramedics were "retrained"
Taxpayers will pay $475,000.
http://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/broward/lauderhill/fl-sb-baby-battery-settlement-20180425-story.html …

Doesn't say, but I wonder if they called around shift-change.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Apr 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> New York state, The definition of reckless and unsafe First Responder behavior.





			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Quote of the day, "The City and the FDNY did the right thing.





			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> A bad case of 'Do you know who I am?' disease





			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Nurse flies on American Airlines.





			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Baby swallows a battery. 9-1-1 is called.



Not trying to be a douche; honest.
I mean, this has come up _several_  times before, but why don't you start a stand-alone first responder/ambulance stories thread? 

Seriously.  :nod:


----------



## mariomike (28 Apr 2018)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Not trying to be a douche; honest.
> I mean, this has come up _several_  times before, but why don't you start a stand-alone first responder/ambulance stories thread?
> 
> Seriously.  :nod:



ok I'll post in the Emergency Services forum.


----------



## CBH99 (29 Apr 2018)

Actually, there are enough of us here that work in emergency services (even if it's military emergency services, i.e. military police) - some stories from the domestic front line might be pretty fun to hear about =)


----------



## mariomike (29 Apr 2018)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Actually, there are enough of us here that work in emergency services (even if it's military emergency services, i.e. military police) - some stories from the domestic front line might be pretty fun to hear about =)



If you have the right partner, doing good work together is the most fun you will ever have in your life.   

The Radio Chatter banner reads: "Off topic discussions not relating to the Canadian Army."

But, if 9-1-1 calls ( of the WTF variety ) are too off-topic for Radio Chatter, we can use the Emergency Services forum.


----------



## Journeyman (29 Apr 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> The Radio Chatter banner reads: "Off topic discussions not relating to the Canadian Army."
> 
> But, if 9-1-1 calls are off-topic, we can use the Emergency Services forum.


My initial point was that posts being made to a level considered spamming is excessive; not every-other thread must include "once, when I was an ambulance driver..."

But now that you have pointed it out, if there's already an Emergency Services forum, you would think a Mod would point out that "we already have a thread on that topic; for convenience and orderliness please post there."  

That way, these posts be more easy to find for those interested... or ignore, for those so inclined (much like I ignore recruiting topics, which even though they're actually relevant to the military, I have no interest). Posting here, under WTF News, people will look in to find what the latest "WTF" is.... only to see, "Oh that, _again_ ."

You are of course, free to do as you see fit.


----------



## mariomike (29 Apr 2018)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> "once, when I was an ambulance driver..."



I've met a few people who call Paramedics "ambulance drivers".

I just assume they may not know the qualifications required to even _apply_  to become an "ambulance driver" in Ontario. 

The least of which is a two-year college diploma, 
http://www.peelregion.ca/paramedics/becoming/1-2-2-becom-education.htm




			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> But now that you have pointed it out, if there's already an Emergency Services forum, you would think a Mod would point out that "we already have a thread on that topic; for convenience and orderliness please post there."



As I said to you yesterday, going forward, WTF 9-1-1 will be in the Emergency Services forum. Rather than WTF Radio Chatter.


----------



## GAP (29 Apr 2018)

I am tired of being beat over the head on almost every post of yours about "Get on the Bus"....find a new song and dance


----------



## Blackadder1916 (29 Apr 2018)

GAP said:
			
		

> I am tired of being beat over the head on almost every post of yours about "Get on the Bus"....find a new song and dance



There is a solution.  Go to https://army.ca/forums/index.php?action=profile;area=summary;u=16095  On the left margin look under "Modify Profile".  Select "Buddies/Ignore List".  Then click "Edit Ignore List".  Then the rest is self evident, have at it.

Or you can do as I do.  Live with it.  The same as I do with a very small number of the posters on this means whose occasional activity makes me shake my head and worry for the future of mankind.  I do have some set to ignore and I have not felt a loss by not reading anything they may have posted.  There are very few on this means that I would judge as providing wise, well structured and relevant comment in most of their posts (I'm definitely not in that fraternity), but not everyone can be ERC.


----------



## GAP (29 Apr 2018)

excellent idea....thx....I just did that rather than keep running into the drivel....


----------



## mariomike (29 Apr 2018)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Actually, there are enough of us here that work in emergency services (even if it's military emergency services, i.e. military police) - some stories from the domestic front line might be pretty fun to hear about =)



Ok But, in the Emergency Services forum from now on.  "WTF 9-1-1"


----------



## kratz (11 May 2018)

reference:  CTV.ca

Okay,

Things became dumb along time ago, this has entered a whole new realm of WTF?



> *
> Should parents seek baby's permission before changing a diaper?*
> 
> Jackie Dunham, CTVNews.ca
> ...



More of the report at the reference.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 May 2018)

That's right up there with babies deciding their own genders.


----------



## FJAG (11 May 2018)

What happens if the baby decides to withhold consent on the diaper change? Does that constitute abuse if the baby continues to sit around in a diaper full of it's own feces? Some people really need a strong slap upside their heads.

 :cheers:


----------



## kratz (11 May 2018)

FJAG said:
			
		

> What happens if the baby decides to withhold consent on the diaper change? Does that constitute abuse if the baby continues to sit around in a diaper full of it's own feces? Some people really need a strong slap upside their heads.
> 
> :cheers:



In 1968 Pierre Trudeau's quote:
There's no place for the state in the bedrooms of the nation...

Never heard his Son's it's 2018!


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 May 2018)

Well if you are the Dad, and your child has poopy diapers, I am sure they would not give permission. Over to you Mum.


----------



## garb811 (24 Jun 2018)

I think the gentleman missed his true calling by not joining the infantry...

My dad spent 30 years digging up a giant rock



> When I think of my father at his happiest I picture him covered in dirt, holding a pick axe and digging; my dad loves to dig.
> 
> About thirty years ago my parents bought a little piece of land near Gooderham, Ontario on Tamarack Lake. For years we would spend the summer camping out there on little wooden platforms, fighting away mosquitos, cooking over fires, taking long swims, roughing it. Us kids hated it. So much so we started calling it the "dumb old land" or Dummo for short. But eventually my parents saved up enough money to build a proper building on the land, so they needed a road.
> 
> ...


----------



## Retired AF Guy (14 Jul 2018)

Only in the Middle East: Israel donates Merkava tank to Jordanian Museum. (From the Jerusalem Post)



> Israel gives Jordan an IDF Merkava tank for a museum
> 
> The tank, one of Israel’s most sophisticated military platforms manufactured domestically, crossed the border between Israel and Jordan in recent weeks aboard a flatbed truck.
> 
> ...



 Article Link


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Jul 2018)

From here: https://www.cbsnews.com/news/suspect-killed-officer-injured-in-southern-california-shootout/

"An assault revolver with high-capacity magazines and a revolver were recovered at the scene."

 :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## CBH99 (8 Oct 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yqnHobJOfE


Any word on what happened here?   (Sorry, I searched through the forums for a while but didn't know the best place to post this)

Any idea of what happened?  Any word on our member being okay?


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Oct 2018)

From the video it looks like he made too sharp of a turn and the bottom weight on the flag got wrapped in the suspension lines.


----------



## ontheedge (8 Oct 2018)

Was it a serious injury?  Hope all is okay.


----------



## mariomike (8 Oct 2018)

ontheedge said:
			
		

> Was it a serious injury?



QUOTE

"In a tweet on Monday morning, the SkyHawks said the jumper was injured but is in “good condition and high spirits.” "
https://globalnews.ca/news/4482000/skyhawks-parachutist-injured-lindsay-exhibition/

The cause of the crash is being investigated, Reid said.

“We debrief each and every performance jump, and will certainly look into the circumstances of this incident,” he said. “It’s too soon to say, however, what factors contributed to this incident.”

END QUOTE


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Nov 2018)

Why? Just why?





> Postmedia News
> 
> Published on: November 1, 2018 | Last Updated: November 1, 2018 4:53 PM EDT
> 
> ...



https://www.thewhig.com/news/weird/man-smeared-peanut-butter-on-genitals-before-bulldog-gnawed-them-off/wcm/0f064f55-6398-4ffa-96dc-4db45d27110c


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Nov 2018)

But the question that demands asking . . .  smooth or crunchy?


----------



## brihard (2 Nov 2018)

Man, I hate it when that happens.


----------



## GAP (2 Nov 2018)

crunchy.....definitely crunchy


----------



## Retired AF Guy (17 Dec 2018)

Courtesy of Reason Magazine: 



> Top 10 Worst Helicopter Parenting Moments of 2018
> Aborted snowball fights, unused playground equipment, baseless child trafficking panics, and more.
> 
> Lenore Skenazy|Dec. 13, 2018 9:00 am
> ...



Article Link. Note article has links to original reports.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Dec 2018)

Wow...just wow....


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Dec 2018)

*Man tried to pay for McDonald's with bag of pot: police*

The Associated Press 
Published Tuesday, December 18, 2018 6:59AM EST  

PORT ST. LUCIE, Fla. -- Police in Florida say a 23-year-old man went through a McDonald's drive-thru and tried to pay for his order with a bag of marijuana.

News outlets report Port St. Lucie police say the fast food worker denied the trade and Anthony Andrew Gallagher drove off, only to return again a short time later. Police arrested him Sunday on charges of marijuana possession and driving under the influence.

Police were alerted to Gallagher's offer early Sunday morning and got a description of him from the worker. They say a suspect matching his description went through the drive-thru a little while later and police approached him.

It's unclear if Gallagher attempted to pay for his order with drugs the second time. It's also unclear if he has a lawyer.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/world/man-tried-to-pay-for-mcdonald-s-with-bag-of-pot-police-1.4222321


----------



## NavyShooter (18 Dec 2018)

Florida Man strikes again!


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jan 2019)

Lethbridge woman captures video of officer repeatedly running over injured deer

Erica Pritchard said she was driving with her father along Scenic Drive North in the late hours of Jan. 5 when she witnessed a car slam into the rear end of a young deer, apparently breaking its back legs.

Pritchard said no humans were hurt in the incident, but when the Lethbridge officer arrived on the scene she was shocked to see the officer run back and forth over the injured animal twice with his truck.

In the almost 15-minute video, shared exclusively with Global News, the officer runs over the injured animal slowly with his truck at least four additional times. The video begins with the officer running over the animal with his front tires as the animal shrieks in pain.

Roughly seven minutes later, the young deer raises its head and attempts to struggle to its feet before falling to the ground. The vehicle then runs back and forth over the animal twice more before stopping on top of the animal.

The video ends with the officer exiting his vehicle and dragging the animal to the side of the road before driving off.

More (and video) at link

The Lethbridge Police Chief was quoted: “My whole career, you deal with an animal by shooting it,” he said. “However, there may be circumstances where that is not practical, and if that is a gap that is identified in the investigation, then we will rectify that gap.”



Uh, hey Chief, there's an _enormous_ gap between shooting an animal and running over it repeatedly.  Clearly this officer has no problem solving skills and (IMO) shouldn't be running around with a weapon.   :


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Jan 2019)

[quote author=PMedMoe] 

Roughly seven minutes later, the young deer raises its head and attempts to struggle to its feet before falling to the ground. 
[/quote]
Sounds like he was tired.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jan 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Sounds like he was tired.



Sounds like he'd been hit by a car then run over a few times.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Jan 2019)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Sounds like he'd been hit by a car then run over a few times.



I've killed a deer that someone hit with a car, really gruesome and sad scene for sure. 
I bet alot of people stood around watching the scene and video taping it but not doing anything to help.

I'm not sure why the cop didn't shoot the animal of course. I suspect had he shot it (on video) people would still be outraged - probably ask why the police didn't bring the deer to an animal hospital.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jan 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I've killed a deer that someone hit with a car, really gruesome and sad scene for sure.
> I bet alot of people stood around watching the scene and video taping it but not doing anything to help.
> 
> I'm not sure why the cop didn't shoot the animal of course. I suspect had he shot it (on video) people would still be outraged - probably ask why the police didn't bring the deer to an animal hospital.



Well, clearly one person video taped and did nothing else. At the very least she could have called 911.

I think people would be less outraged had he shot the animal.  What he did was inexcusable.


----------



## Rifleman62 (9 Jan 2019)

https://abc7.com/video-prowler-spends-3-hours-licking-doorbell-at-ca-home/5033951/

VIDEO: Prowler spends 3 hours licking doorbell at California home


----------



## Journeyman (12 Jan 2019)

> Trump lashes out at FBI after report he was investigated over national security
> 
> "This is absurd," White House press secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders said in a statement provided to POLITICO late Friday. "James Comey was fired because he’s a disgraced partisan hack, and his Deputy Andrew McCabe, who was in charge at the time, is *a known liar* fired by the FBI."



Pot, kettle.....   :rofl:


----------



## Cloud Cover (15 Jan 2019)

Audio: a “white privilege” mea culpa, or verbal thrashing? https://www.mediaite.com/online/cnn-analyst-calls-out-radio-host-david-webb-on-air-for-white-privilege-webb-informs-her-hes-black/


----------



## BeyondTheNow (8 Apr 2019)

<sigh> I don’t know what else to say.

10-Year-Old California Kid Gets Run Over by Own Parents in 'Car Surfing' Accident



> ...California City PD responded to calls about a child being hit by a car a few minutes after 4 p.m. near Neuralia and Ironwood Avenue. Police say the boy was "surfing" on top of the vehicle when he slipped, fell down in front of the car, and got run over. According to a family friend, the boy broke both shoulders, his pelvis, fractured some ribs, and will have to undergo surgery...



https://www.thedrive.com/news/27328/10-year-old-california-kid-gets-ran-over-by-own-parents-in-car-surfing-accident


----------



## kratz (2 May 2019)

I understand the calendar and stickers are intended as satire.  :-X
$49 on Amazon is an expensive joke.


----------



## Cloud Cover (8 May 2019)

I'm getting so tired of this bullcrap:

https://www.thepostmillennial.com/a-new-german-commercial-takes-man-hating-to-the-next-level/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## dapaterson (8 May 2019)

A Canadian Supreme Court Justice is missing, and the Ottawa Police have issued a bulletin.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/justice-clement-gascon-missing-1.5128783

Ottawa Police are asking for the public's help in locating Supreme Court Justice Clément Gascon, who announced his retirement from the top court earlier this year.

According to the notice put out by Ottawa Police, Gascon was last seen Wednesday around 1:20 pm in the 300 block of Wellington Street heading southwest.

Clement, 59, is described by police as a white male, 183 cm tall, with short medium hair and a beard. He wears glasses and police say he was last seen wearing a black business suit.

Ottawa Police Sgt. Scott Fenton told CBC News that there is no indication of foul play or a crime scene and Clement's disappearance is not being treated as a criminal investigation at the moment.

Anyone who knows where Clement is now is asked to call the Ottawa Police at 613-236-1222.


----------



## Cloud Cover (8 May 2019)

He's found:


----------



## PPCLI Guy (8 May 2019)

Cloud Cover said:
			
		

> I'm getting so tired of this bullcrap:
> 
> https://www.thepostmillennial.com/a-new-german-commercial-takes-man-hating-to-the-next-level/amp/?__twitter_impression=true



_<<Churlish comment removed>>_


----------



## Loachman (10 May 2019)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/veterans-affairs-nazis-video-ve-day-1.5130515

Veterans Affairs bungles VE-Day video by showing Nazis

Unclear if any Canadian troops visible amid footage of German forces

Peter Zimonjic · CBC News · Posted: May 09, 2019 10:25 PM ET

Veterans Affairs Canada quickly deleted an online video it posted - on Wednesday, to celebrate the 74th anniversary of VE-Day - upon realizing it showed images of the German Wehrmacht, the unified Nazi forces in the Second World War.

On Twitter, the message said: "74 years ago, crowds celebrated Victory in Europe (V-E) Day across the Allied nations. Today, we remember the service and sacrifice of those who fought for peace and freedom during the Second World War." The war in Europe ended on May 8, 1945. 

Veterans Affairs Minister Lawrence MacAulay appears on screen to present the short video explaining that "more than a million Canadian men and women served in this bitter conflict."

The sound of MacAulay's voice describing the war effort is then played over images of the German troops ending on the line: "Lest we forget."

<snip>

A spokesperson from Veterans Affairs said the video, which was posted to the department's social media platforms, was "unacceptable" and was removed as soon as the mistake was noticed. 

"Minister MacAulay has asked his deputy minister to review the approval process to ensure a similar mistake does not happen in the future," the spokesperson said.


----------



## Rifleman62 (10 May 2019)

Did not see the video before it was taken down. From media reports, sounds like whoever did the video, and whoever approved the video production/release doesn't know bugger all about the Cdn military that VAC is supposedly serving.

Another VAC achievement. ATI the cost someone in the media please.


----------



## Loachman (10 May 2019)

Video at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8irT0FXTUNY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Cloud Cover (11 May 2019)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> _<<Churlish comment removed>>_



Jesus, I'm wondering what the comment was?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (11 May 2019)

Cloud Cover said:
			
		

> Jesus, I'm wondering what the comment was?



_<<Another one edited to make you wonder ;D>>_


----------



## Cloud Cover (11 May 2019)




----------



## Jarnhamar (11 May 2019)

> "Minister MacAulay has asked his deputy minister to review the approval process to ensure a similar mistake does not happen in the future," the spokesperson said.



How about start firing people instead.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 May 2019)

That's what happens when fluid gender studies outstrip history studies.

Probably wouldn't have happened if Veterans Affairs had some Veterans working there. :


----------



## mariomike (18 Jun 2019)

So, this morning a jogger in Queens, NY sees a "dead baby" near a school. Calls it in. They send a paramedic crew. Crew pronounces the baby dead at scene. NYPD is notified. NYPD sets up one those forensics tents, sets up a crime scene, officers and detectives swarm the neighborhood. 

Neighbours described "at least a hundred" police on scene. Another source says 200.

This went on for over 3 hours.

...of course it turns out to be a doll. I guess they can pronounce death visually now.
https://nypost.com/2019/06/18/dead-baby-found-in-queens-park-appears-to-be-hoax/

“FDNY will conduct a medical review of the incident.”


----------



## BeyondTheNow (20 Jun 2019)

:facepalm:


‘He didn’t drink the beer ... you did’: Premier Doug Ford not responsible for Niagara man’s drinking, judge says



> A Niagara man’s suggestion Premier Doug Ford was partly to blame for his arrest for impaired driving was quickly dismissed by a local judge...



More at link:

https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2019/06/20/he-didnt-drink-the-beer-you-did-premier-doug-ford-not-responsible-for-niagara-mans-drinking-judge-says.html?utm_campaign_id=&utm_campaign_id=GTA


----------



## BeyondTheNow (24 Jun 2019)

I figured this was the best place for this...it’s practically unsettling to look at. Creepy.

https://www.geek.com/news/watch-creepy-gorilla-crow-strikes-a-pose-in-japan-goes-viral-on-twitter-1793184/



> The creature, which is dubbed “gorilla crow,” is shown perched on its big wings and looks like an ape standing on its forearms. The video, which was shot at the Parco shopping center in Nagoya, Japan by @keita_simpson, has received over 100,000 shares on the social media platform, Newsweek noted...


----------



## mariomike (24 Jun 2019)

So who did the paramedic crew run over and kill as they were leaving the station? A Firefighter who was sleeping in front of the bay door.
https://www.recordonline.com/news/20190623/port-jervis-firefighter-22-dies-after-being-hit-by-ambulance

Not usually one of your own guys, but happens more often than one might think.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (29 Jun 2019)

Cruise ship crashes into Venice dock:

https://www.thedrive.com/news/28341/enormous-msc-cruise-ship-crashes-into-crowded-venice-port-injuring-at-least-five


----------



## mariomike (12 Jul 2019)

New protocol goes into effect for all Chicago Fire Dept Paramedics. All Paramedics will now be required to check and see if their patient is actually alive before covering them up with a sheet and leaving them for dead.
https://chicago.suntimes.com/news/2019/7/11/18760440/lawsuit-erin-carey-sheet-shooting-chicago-fire-department-paramedics


----------



## mariomike (17 Jul 2019)

Lady does a peter pan off a bridge over Hwy 400 in Vaughn. Paramedics remove the remains. 

Fire Dept. was called to do a wash down. Refused. Too much for them to take. 

Miller Paving was finally called in to do the wash down. This delay was at the height of the late afternoon rush hour. 
https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2019/07/17/ptsd-concerns-take-centre-stage-after-firefighters-refusal-to-clean-up-traumatic-scene-led-to-more-hwy-400-chaos.html


----------



## mariomike (31 Jul 2019)

Summer is here.

Time for Firefighters to spend their days removing heavy teenagers from child swings.  
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7304915/Not-childs-play-Firefighters-rescue-teenager-little-bit-big-park-swing.html


----------



## kkwd (13 Aug 2019)

This guy who shall be known as Mr. TV  Head doesn't quite come up to the standard of Mr. Canoe Head.

https://6abc.com/man-wearing-tv-on-head-caught-on-camera-leaving-old-tvs-on-porches/5462579/


----------



## FJAG (18 Aug 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> How about start firing people instead.



The investigation into the VE-day debacle has now hit the press.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/veterans-affairs-vetting-ve-day-nazis-video-1.5245363

Is there anyone else concerned about the fact that the video had properly gone through the review process at several managerial levels and not one of those dullards could recognize a German Army uniform?

"Staff deeply regret the error"  There is one quote in the article that raises more questions:



> ... By May 10, the investigation had zeroed in on where things went sideways.
> 
> "Just found out the footage in question was of German prisoners of war captured by Canadians. Taken from a Canadian Army newsreel," Embury wrote his colleagues. "I like the initiative, but without context..."
> ...



To put it politely those were images of very well armed Germans marching into combat. They may eventually have become someones prisoners but ...

If these people know that little about this subject field and are this sloppy should they really be working at VAC at all? Sometimes apologies just aren't good enough. Whatever happened to ministers firing bad staff and resigning over their department's incompetence?

 :brickwall:


----------



## Joshua666 (27 Aug 2019)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Some of the news we read really falls under one category: The WTF News
> 
> Can anyone say anything else after reading this:
> 
> ...


Bizzare !


----------



## dapaterson (7 Sep 2019)

To be fair, as soon as I read "Oklahoma" I figured it would be something like this.

Oklahoma man driving stolen vehicle caught with rattlesnake, uranium, whiskey and firearm: Police

https://abcnews.go.com/US/oklahoma-man-driving-stolen-vehicle-caught-rattlesnake-uranium/story?id=64265490&fbclid=IwAR26qOLOozccOlfvZHq6iYlQTG1LGPucEmUzM5-3Xgx9esCF4fSD16YgbcI


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Oct 2019)

Classic Air Canada

*Irish woman forced to sit in her own urine for 7 hours after flight crew refused to let her use toilet*
https://www.irishpost.com/news/irish-woman-forced-sit-urine-7-hours-flight-crew-refused-let-use-toilet-171914


----------



## Weinie (2 Oct 2019)

"That’s when the crew member named John


"Oh the Irony"


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Oct 2019)

First there was the Tide Pod Challenge, now the Fire Challenge.



> *Michigan boy suffers second-degree burns in 'fire challenge'*
> Taylor Romine and Evan Simko-Bednarski, CNN
> Published Tuesday, October 8, 2019 10:25AM EDT
> 
> ...



https://www.ctvnews.ca/world/michigan-boy-suffers-second-degree-burns-in-fire-challenge-1.4629033


----------



## BeyondTheNow (17 Oct 2019)

Ew. That is all.

Blood floods a family's basement and we could not be more horrified



> Halloween horror came early for one Iowa family when their basement flooded with five inches of animal blood.
> 
> According to WHO Channel 13 News, the flood happened after a meat locker next to the family's home discarded animal blood, fat, and bones down a floor drain that likely connects to the Lestina family's pipe system, although an investigation is ongoing...



More at link:

https://mashable.com/article/blood-basement-flood-iowa/


----------



## FJAG (17 Oct 2019)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Ew. That is all.
> 
> Blood floods a family's basement and we could not be more horrified
> 
> ...



Reminds me of a case I had several decades ago about a defective chiller unit at a hog processing plant. We went for a site visit and were given a hard hat and a raincoat like slicker and were asked if we wanted rubber boots too. I chose the boots. As we wandered through the kill floor we were walking through several inches of blood and offal. Made me wonder why the boots had been optional?

:facepalm:


----------



## mariomike (17 Oct 2019)

FJAG said:
			
		

> I chose the boots. As we wandered through the kill floor we were walking through several inches of blood and offal. Made me wonder why the boots had been optional?
> 
> :facepalm:



We ALWAYS wore our boots when they sent us into the Stockyards. 

Finally moved it from The Junction up to Cookstown in the mid-1990's and replaced the slaughterhouses with a shopping centre.


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Nov 2019)

> *Man has sex with pile of leaves in alcohol, drug-induced episode*
> 
> Aidan Wallace Aidan Wallace
> 
> ...



https://www.thewhig.com/news/world/man-has-sex-with-pile-of-leaves-in-alcohol-drug-induced-episode/wcm/7a231473-d351-4ca5-acaa-7770cb951832


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Nov 2019)

Only in Toronto  :not-again:



> *Woman running late for train called 911 asking for 'emergency ride service'*
> 
> Kayla Goodfield Multi-Platform Writer, CTV News Toronto
> 
> ...



https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/woman-running-late-for-train-called-911-asking-for-emergency-ride-service-1.4696003


----------



## mariomike (22 Nov 2019)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Only in Toronto  :not-again:



I was only familiar with 9-1-1 operations in Toronto. The city Paramedic department alone processes over 400,000 9-1-1 calls per year. 
Add to that figure, the call volumes of the city Police and Fire departments. 

From the Tweet, it appears this caller was actually in Peel Region. ( Part of the GTA. ) 

I am sure Call Receivers across Canada and the US answer some weird calls.

I know ours did.


----------



## CBH99 (23 Nov 2019)

LOL    Honestly how does someone NOT know what 911 does?   At least he was a polite buffoon.


----------



## mariomike (23 Nov 2019)

Sounded like a lady's voice. And yes, she was polite. 

I remember when 9-1-1 was introduced in Metro, and looked up the exact date,

"On Monday, March 22, 1982, at about 0430 hours, a new emergency telephone number for Metropolitan Toronto came into being."

Prior to that, Metro Police had one seven-digit number, Metro Ambulance had another, and the six fire departments each had a number of their own. 

Later when cell phones became common, callers no longer had to find a telephone booth. Multiple callers were suddenly reporting the same incident.

Those two things led to a tremendous spike in call volume.


----------



## 211RadOp (28 May 2020)

> *Flip-flop freak foiled*
> 
> Postmedia News Postmedia News
> More from Postmedia News
> ...



https://www.thewhig.com/news/weird/weird-flip-flop-freak-foiled/wcm/12d9d17b-f5a6-4241-9851-a969a4cbfc9d


----------



## dimsum (28 May 2020)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> https://www.thewhig.com/news/weird/weird-flip-flop-freak-foiled/wcm/12d9d17b-f5a6-4241-9851-a969a4cbfc9d



That made me think (too long) about the mechanics of how sex with a flip-flop would even work.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 May 2020)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> That made me think (too long) about the mechanics of how sex with a flip-flop would even work.



 :facepalm:  :facepalm:

Just when I think I've heard everything.


----------



## AbdullahD (5 Jun 2020)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> That made me think (too long) about the mechanics of how sex with a flip-flop would even work.



I'm worried about you bud..... :S


----------



## brihard (5 Jun 2020)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> That made me think (too long) about the mechanics of how sex with a flip-flop would even work.



‘Too long’ was redundant in that sentence.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jun 2020)

Doctors remove cell phone charging cable from man's urinary bladder

Apparently, he also has a history of "accidently" swallowing headphones.   rly:


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Jun 2020)

A professional vandal... that's new one on me:

Police attend the home of Oxford-educated museum curator who tweeted how to destroy bronze statues with household chemicals and said next target was memorial to 'racist' Winston Churchill

•	Curator Madeline Odent explained household chemicals could destroy statues 
•	Black Lives Matter protesters toppled statue of Bristol slave trader on Sunday 
•	Hertfordshire Police arrived at her home today followings last night's tweets 


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8407725/Hertfordshire-police-arrive-home-museum-curator-tweeted-destroy-bronze-statues.html?ito=facebook_share_article-top&fbclid=IwAR1Lrd8TtIiUO700BUdQVFGeE5pn1h-SllMKCcFmOuRdxlwGlZO2JOKPivs


----------



## Xylric (14 Jun 2020)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> A professional vandal... that's new one on me:
> 
> Police attend the home of Oxford-educated museum curator who tweeted how to destroy bronze statues with household chemicals and said next target was memorial to 'racist' Winston Churchill
> 
> ...



Honestly, if you are going to do such things, do it right and make sure it can't be traced to you!


----------



## ModlrMike (24 Sep 2020)

Words fail me... except maybe eeewwww

Police seize 345,000 used condoms that were cleaned and sold as new

CNN


----------



## Old Sweat (24 Sep 2020)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Words fail me... except maybe eeewwww
> 
> Police seize 345,000 used condoms that were cleaned and sold as new
> 
> CNN



Just how does one gracefully put condom cleaner on a resume? And, what qualifications and experience are required for the job?


----------



## mariomike (24 Sep 2020)

Reminds me of the old joke where the regiment had to vote whether to repair, or replace.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Sep 2020)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Doctors remove cell phone charging cable from man's urinary bladder
> 
> Apparently, he also has a history of "accidently" swallowing headphones.   rly:



Ha - amateurish attempts.

We've had inmates who swallow AA batteries, plastic cutlery, t shirts etc.

Mind you nothing in the bladders...yet.


----------



## Dana381 (24 Sep 2020)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Words fail me... except maybe eeewwww
> 
> Police seize 345,000 used condoms that were cleaned and sold as new
> 
> CNN



Just where does someone get 345,000 used condoms? She would have to buy them from someone, brothels likely. So does selling sex not pay enough that they have to resort to used condom sales to make a living?  :facepalm:


----------



## CBH99 (25 Sep 2020)

I never thought of that.... where does someone source 345,000 USED condoms?  (Rhetorical, I think Dana nailed it)

Goodness gracious... 


Bright side?  That's quite the unique entrepreneurial idea   ;D


----------



## Gunnar (26 Sep 2020)

Apparently, all you need to do is turn them inside out and shake the f*** out of them.  Or so I have heard.... ;D


----------



## NavyShooter (26 Sep 2020)

An example of 'reduce, reuse, recycle' gone too far....


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Sep 2020)

A heaven sent opportunity for any aspiring Sacred Consultants out there 


God Is Dead. So Is the Office. These People Want to Save Both

Divinity consultants are designing sacred rituals for corporations and their spiritually depleted employees.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/28/business/remote-work-spiritual-consultants.html


----------



## mariomike (2 Oct 2020)

Five parrots have been removed from public view at a British wildlife park after they started swearing at customers!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AzkgvQZJn0

 :rofl:


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Oct 2020)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Five parrots have been removed from public view at a British wildlife park after they started swearing at customers!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AzkgvQZJn0
> 
> :rofl:



About as talkative as a Norwegian Blue.  Beautiful plumage though.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Oct 2020)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> About as talkative as a Norwegian Blue.  Beautiful plumage though.



He's just restin…..


----------



## CBH99 (2 Oct 2020)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Five parrots have been removed from public view at a British wildlife park after they started swearing at customers!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AzkgvQZJn0
> 
> :rofl:




We had a 'Cherry Headed Conor' bird for a few years as a pet, while growing up.  Kind of like a parrot.  Absolute dick - haven't met many birds that aren't genuine jerks in my experience.

He could talk though.  And one day, out of the blue, he just started calling my dad "Ricky Dicky" and then would LAUGH after.  No idea where he got it from, as my mom didn't chat like that.


Sometimes we'd have company over, and all of a sudden, from the other room, in a loud voice, you'd just hear this bloody bird go "Riiiicccckkkkk!!!"

And then... "Diiiicccckkkkk!!"

And then bird laughter   :rofl: :facepalm:



Still don't like birds.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (2 Oct 2020)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Still don't like birds.



Except, maybe, in the oven??


----------



## CBH99 (2 Oct 2020)

Amen  :nod:


----------



## shawn5o (6 Oct 2020)

Wow! Math is racist? Some people have way too much time on their hands



*Mathematics association declares math is racist*

Barrett Wilson Montreal, QC

 October 3, 2020 2:57 PM

The Mathematical Association of America released a statement Friday claiming both that mathematicians should engage in “uncomfortable conversations” about race, and that policies of from the Trump administration, like the lack of a mask mandate in the United States, are somehow an affront to mathematics. The group concludes with a call for a “pursuit of justice” within math.

The Post Millennial


----------



## CBH99 (23 Oct 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjk7QVMMgZs


Just posted this here so I didn't start a new thread   ;D

For those of you who don't know, every year the veterans at Black Rifle Coffee Company do a halloween short, Christmas short, etc etc.  All of the 'actors' in their films are disabled US veterans (although you'd never know it) and most were discharged after receiving impressive commendations  :nod:

The founder of the company, Matt Best - is a former US Army SOF guy who did some CIA contracting afterwards.  He's done some pretty good interviews on various podcasts, seems to be a pretty down to earth guy.



Just thought I'd post in the spirit of spooky season.  Enjoy


----------



## CBH99 (23 Oct 2020)

Deleted, accidental duplicate post.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (23 Oct 2020)

shawn5o said:
			
		

> Wow! Math is racist? Some people have way too much time on their hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. They also brought us this gem:



> "Across the decade from 2009 to 2019, the imprisonment rate fell 29 percent among black residents, 24 percent among Hispanic residents and 12 percent among white residents. In 2019, the imprisonment rate of black residents was the lowest it has been in 30 years, since 1989,"
> 
> While the report doesn't attribute any particular cause to the significant drop in incarceration rates, it is possible that it is due to the First Step Act, a bipartisan effort spearheaded by President Donald Trump.



Clearly way better than the lamestream media, and untainted by math.....


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Oct 2020)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Yup. They also brought us this gem:
> 
> Clearly way better than the lamestream media, and untainted by math.....



Even worse, Anarcha-Feminism tends to be western centric. This needs to be rectified! 

https://www.wmmsk.com/media/Library/%D0%A4%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B7%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%8B%20%D0%BD%D0%B0%20%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D1%85%20%D1%8F%D0%B7%D1%8B%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%85/English/Anarcha-Feminism.pdf


----------



## FJAG (25 Oct 2020)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Even worse, Anarcha-Feminism tends to be western centric. This needs to be rectified!
> 
> https://www.wmmsk.com/media/Library/%D0%A4%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B7%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%8B%20%D0%BD%D0%B0%20%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D1%85%20%D1%8F%D0%B7%D1%8B%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%85/English/Anarcha-Feminism.pdf



Where do you find these things? Who are your friends when you're not on this site?

I sometimes worry a bit about what you come up with.

I really don't care for these A-F people at all and I've just watched two Qanon Bubbas and other southern denizens in Borat's latest movie (gross out alert - fast forward through the debutante's ball - you won't miss any part of the plot)

 ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Oct 2020)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Even worse, Anarcha-Feminism tends to be western centric. This needs to be rectified!
> 
> https://www.wmmsk.com/media/Library/%D0%A4%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B7%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%8B%20%D0%BD%D0%B0%20%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D1%85%20%D1%8F%D0%B7%D1%8B%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%85/English/Anarcha-Feminism.pdf



I can imagine this was the conversation that led to that booklet https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS-0Az7dgRY


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Oct 2020)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Where do you find these things? Who are your friends when you're not on this site?
> 
> I sometimes worry a bit about what you come up with.
> 
> ...




Dude.... I did a History degree at SFU and took 'Women's History' in 4th year. It was fascinating, and armed me with a whole new range of social science weaponry that I had no idea existed before. I strongly recommend it to any young, privileged, Caucasian, military minded male who really wants to 'feel the burn' from their classmates 

And this stuff is always fun to trot out when I happen to find myself in the company of many of the self-described 'leaders of disadvantaged communities' that tend to inhabit the West Coast these days. 

The one thing I really liked about extremist feminism is that it's DEFINITELY not about being a victim


----------



## FJAG (26 Oct 2020)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Dude.... I did a History degree at SFU and took 'Women's History' in 4th year. It was fascinating, and armed me with a whole new range of social science weaponry that I had no idea existed before. I strongly recommend it to any young, privileged, Caucasian, military minded male who really wants to 'feel the burn' from their classmates
> 
> And this stuff is always fun to trot out when I happen to find myself in the company of many of the self-described 'leaders of disadvantaged communities' that tend to inhabit the West Coast these days.
> 
> The one thing I really liked about extremist feminism is that it's DEFINITELY not about being a victim



It certainly isn't. My son-in-law's sister-in-law fell into that category. She's now a professor at Regina University and has gone beyond her feminist studies to a broader social and cultural history field. Her biography states that she "approaches the past from a materialist and intersectional perspective." ??? We get along, okay when we see each other every three or four years. I don't talk much. I tend to elicit rage in others fairly easily in certain situations.

 ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Nov 2020)

FJAG said:
			
		

> It certainly isn't. My son-in-law's sister-in-law fell into that category. She's now a professor at Regina University and has gone beyond her feminist studies to a broader social and cultural history field. Her biography states that she "approaches the past from a materialist and intersectional perspective." ??? We get along, okay when we see each other every three or four years. I don't talk much. I tend to elicit rage in others fairly easily in certain situations.
> 
> ;D



I hate it when they institutionalize identitarian political struggles, conflating the political with the academic and late modern forms of disciplinarity 

http://www.sfu.ca/~decaste/OISE/page2/files/Brown-ImpossibilityofWS.pdf


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Nov 2020)

That was a good read, DnB. At least some intellectual rigour somewhere in the WS machine.  How long does Professor Brown have before she shows up in a dumpster somewhere?  What was the peers’ reaction to what some would see as a betrayal to the cause?


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Nov 2020)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> That was a good read, DnB. At least some intellectual rigour somewhere in the WS machine.  How long does Professor Brown have before she shows up in a dumpster somewhere?  What was the peers’ reaction to what some would see as a betrayal to the cause?



Well, since she mentioned that one of the challenges with the Women's Studies program is that it is perceived to 'create victims', I can only assume they've already burned her at the stake


----------



## mariomike (3 Apr 2021)

Man shot himself at the scene, had a pulse and labored breathing. As a first responder you should...? 
https://kansas.com/news/politics-government/article250294435.html… 
Cover him with a white sheet, leave him on the floor for 5 hours and take him to hospice where he would die more than 10 1/2 hours after he shot himself.


----------



## ModlrMike (3 Apr 2021)

Good lord!


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Apr 2021)

And the probationary paramedic who was standing in the background and didn’t provide any actual treatment gets fined and given remedial evaluation because:


> “...the Board notes Respondent (Morlan) had a duty to follow the protocols even in the face of a Supervising Paramedic or Medical Director’s direction to the contrary.”


WTF? indeed


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Apr 2021)

Good2Golf said:


> And the probationary paramedic who was standing in the background and didn’t provide any actual treatment gets fined and given remedial evaluation because:
> 
> WTF? indeed


Facts are unimportant when you're playing CYA.


----------



## mariomike (11 May 2021)

When the shooting erupted in Times Square and a young mother who was shot cried out ‘I don’t want to die, please help me!’, that is the moment when New Yorkers rushed to her side, pulled out their phones and took photos and videos of her.








						Times Square victim recalls begging for her life moments after shooting
					

A young mom who was one of three innocent bystanders shot in Times Square recalled begging for her life as she lay bleeding on the ground — while callous bystanders recorded her on their phon…




					nypost.com


----------



## Retired AF Guy (6 Jun 2021)

I first heard about this Conings being on the run a week or so ago, but this puts a new spin on things. 



> A top COVID-19 scientist is being hunted by a far-right sniper who has gone AWOL from the army
> Tom Porter
> 11 hours ago
> 
> ...



Link


----------



## Kilted (6 Jun 2021)

Retired AF Guy said:


> I first heard about this Conings being on the run a week or so ago, but this puts a new spin on things.
> 
> 
> 
> Link


I thought that that was in the States when I started reading it.


----------



## CBH99 (7 Jun 2021)

Fishbone Jones said:


> Facts are unimportant when you're playing CYA.


Sorry for the necro post, but what is CYA?


----------



## Loachman (7 Jun 2021)

Cover Your Ass.


----------



## CBH99 (7 Jun 2021)

mariomike said:


> When the shooting erupted in Times Square and a young mother who was shot cried out ‘I don’t want to die, please help me!’, that is the moment when New Yorkers rushed to her side, pulled out their phones and took photos and videos of her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fear that is more a consequence of having a society that is afraid to be sued if they do the right thing.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (7 Jun 2021)

CBH99 said:


> I fear that is more a consequence of having a society that is afraid to be sued if they do the right thing.


Humans are just trash. People did the same thing in the 60s as well except they didn't have the ability to video tape then. March 13, 1964 | New York Woman Killed While Witnesses Do Nothing


----------



## Weinie (7 Jun 2021)

Eaglelord17 said:


> Humans are just trash. People did the same thing in the 60s as well except they didn't have the ability to video tape then. March 13, 1964 | New York Woman Killed While Witnesses Do Nothing


So it becomes an argument between narcissistic internet likes and prime indifference. I agree, some people are trash, including almost everyone in the video below. I was horrified to watch this.

Horrifying moment a five-year-old boy starts drowning and NOBODY sees


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2021)

Eaglelord17 said:


> People did the same thing in the 60s as well except they didn't have the ability to video tape then. March 13, 1964 | New York Woman Killed While Witnesses Do Nothing


From your link,


> The Kitty Genovese episode became infamous, but later examination found that Gansberg had exaggerated details and presented a misleading perspective of the witnesses’ actions. All but one of the witnesses likely saw or heard only the first attack, after which Genovese walked away, giving the impression that she was all right. The second attack took place out of view of most people. Only one man saw the attack. He told another woman to call the police, but it was too late to save Genovese.
> The witnesses, wrote Rasenberger, “reacted as they reportedly did not because they were apathetic or cold-hearted, but because they were confused, uncertain and afraid.”



I've been interested in that case since her killer escaped from Attica.

I was in contact with her brother, Bill, a few years ago.  There was a significant delay in getting Kitty to Queen's General Hospital. She en route died in the ambulance. Bill has studied the case in great detail. Bill discovered Kitty's murder wasn't as simple as the 1964 article described it.

This was prior to the 9-1-1 system. A.M. Rosenthal went into great detail about the emergency system in NYC as it was back then.

( Bill also happens to be a USMC Vietnam War hero. Although he would never describe himself as such. )









						Kitty Genovese
					

Those of us who are a certain age may remember this case. I most certainly do. Her murderer-rapist died in prison this year. He was originally scheduled for the electric chair at Sing-Sing. He should have, in my opinion.  Her family was, of course, heart-broken by it. But, wanted to put it...




					army.ca


----------



## Lance Wiebe (7 Jun 2021)

Weinie said:


> So it becomes an argument between narcissistic internet likes and prime indifference. I agree, some people are trash, including almost everyone in the video below. I was horrified to watch this.
> 
> Horrifying moment a five-year-old boy starts drowning and NOBODY sees


That is insane, and horrified is the correct term.
Are people actually that oblivious to what is happening around them?
And the mother......should maybe start acting like a mother?


----------



## Loachman (7 Jun 2021)

At least this incident had a happy ending.

I hope that he gets a good trade-in on his "mother".


----------



## Weinie (7 Jun 2021)

Loachman said:


> At least this incident had a happy ending.
> 
> I hope that he gets a good trade-in on his "mother".


His mother should be in jail.


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jun 2021)

Eaglelord17 said:


> Humans are just trash. People did the same thing in the 60s as well except they didn't have the ability to video tape then. March 13, 1964 | New York Woman Killed While Witnesses Do Nothing


Kitty Genovese?


----------



## mariomike (9 Jun 2021)

OldSolduer said:


> Kitty Genovese?


Her thread, if interested.









						Kitty Genovese
					

Those of us who are a certain age may remember this case. I most certainly do. Her murderer-rapist died in prison this year. He was originally scheduled for the electric chair at Sing-Sing. He should have, in my opinion.  Her family was, of course, heart-broken by it. But, wanted to put it...




					army.ca
				












						The WTF News Files
					

Man shot himself at the scene, had a pulse and labored breathing. As a first responder you should...?  https://kansas.com/news/politics-government/article250294435.html…  Cover him with a white sheet, leave him on the floor for 5 hours and take him to hospice where he would die more than 10 1/2...




					army.ca


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jul 2021)

Why??  Just....why?? To spite your face??

Meet the completely tattooed Brazilian who removed his nose, added horns and reshaped his ears to resemble an 'orc'

De Oliveira began by stretching out his ear lobes; then injecting ink into his eyes turning them black; adding horns to his head; replacing his teeth with vampire dentures; and even splitting his tongue in half.

He eventually covered his facial tattoos by dying his skin blue and had his ears re-shaped to resemble those of an orc – a race of monstrous humanoids who represent the corrupted versions of elves and men in J.R.R. Tolkien’s “The Lord of the Rings”.

“But I would have to say that the most life-impacting, impacting modification I've done was with my nose,” he said, explaining he had it surgically removed in March and it’s taken several months to heal.

“It's still very painful because when I take a shower a lot of water goes into my nose.”


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Jul 2021)

Eaglelord17 said:


> Humans are just trash. People did the same thing in the 60s as well except they didn't have the ability to video tape then. March 13, 1964 | New York Woman Killed While Witnesses Do Nothing


I disagree, in my experience there are far more good and decent people then uncaring and trash types. to give you a recent example that happened in my neighbourhood:
Teacher who survived North Vancouver stabbing hailed as ‘hero’ for fending off attacker - Peace Arch News


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Jul 2021)

PMedMoe said:


> Why??  Just....why?? To spite your face??
> 
> Meet the completely tattooed Brazilian who removed his nose, added horns and reshaped his ears to resemble an 'orc'
> 
> ...


Freakin idiot. Face palm emoji is needed


----------



## CBH99 (1 Aug 2021)

PMedMoe said:


> Why??  Just....why?? To spite your face??
> 
> Meet the completely tattooed Brazilian who removed his nose, added horns and reshaped his ears to resemble an 'orc'
> 
> ...


I’ve never wanted to see a Tinder profile so badly in my life!


----------



## Remius (22 Sep 2021)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/mountain-goat-kills-grizzly-bear-1.6184779


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Sep 2021)

What's WTF in bear language?


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Sep 2021)

Colin Parkinson said:


> What's WTF in bear language?


Probably something different for a 70kg cub than a 600-700kg mature adult…


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Sep 2021)

Good2Golf said:


> Probably something different for a 70kg cub than a 600-700kg mature adult…


Still its a fuckin grizzly bear. Bet that goat is king of the hill.....or mountain now.


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Sep 2021)

Sex doll rentals in Calgary (special shout out at 1:12)

CBC piece not on the Canadian election…


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Sep 2021)

Good2Golf said:


> Probably something different for a 70kg cub than a 600-700kg mature adult…


Reading the article it was an smaller adult.


----------



## GR66 (27 Sep 2021)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Reading the article it was an smaller adult.


Was this comment in response to the grizzly bear article or the one on Calgary sex dolls?


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Sep 2021)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Reading the article it was an smaller adult.


I actually felt bad for it - its instincts didn’t do it any favours against a mountain goat twice its weight


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Sep 2021)

Good2Golf said:


> I actually felt bad for it - its instincts didn’t do it any favours against a mountain goat twice its weight


Well nature does take care of the stupid ones.....generally


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Dec 2021)

In honour of St Barbara's day I suppose:









						Bomb squad called to hospital after man arrives with WWII-era mortar stuck in his rectum
					

GLOUCESTER, Eng. (TND) — A bomb squad was reportedly called to a hospital in England after a man arrived with a mortar shell stuck in his rectum. Members of the11 Explosive Ordnance Disposal Regiment responded to a call fromGloucestershire Royal Hospital on Thursday after the patient was...




					tinyurl.com


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Dec 2021)

"According to a source, the man was a collector of military memorabilia and somehow "slipped and fell" onto the round."

Suuuure he did...while naked.


----------



## Weinie (4 Dec 2021)

PMedMoe said:


> "According to a source, the man was a collector of military memorabilia and somehow "slipped and fell" onto the round."
> 
> Suuuure he did...while naked.


One into the breech.


----------



## lenaitch (4 Dec 2021)

Weinie said:


> One into the breech.



Or, once more (onto) the breech.

_ "not potentially harmful to anyone it was not currently inside."_

The British still shame most of us in the use of language.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Dec 2021)

". . . later discovered to be "inert" . . ."

Must have 'ert going in.


----------



## Rd651 (5 Dec 2021)

Check Fire, Unload !! LOL


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Dec 2021)

Weapon of ass destruction?


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Dec 2021)

Blackadder1916 said:


> ". . . later discovered to be "inert" . . ."
> 
> Must have 'ert going in.


Sound like the outert ert more than the inert…


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Dec 2021)

Humour of "where no man has gone before" . . . a staple of medics everywhere.

While I've not personally seen any foreign objects lodged in the rectum (_I don't count the times I assisted at 'general officer brain scans'*_), I have heard some good stories.  The only one that I had a passing connection to was in the late 1970s in Eqypt.  GI complaints were common and someone with a case of "the gut" was probably the most frequently presented at the Health Support Unit (HSU), so much so that a simple case without any complications or co-morbidity was usually handled by the Med As and didn't necessarily need to be seen by an MO.  The rx was fairly standard - clear fluids and no solids for 24 to 48 hours (the most important), rest (that didn't mean excused duty), anti-emetics and anti-diarrheals prn - pretty simple.  But there were always a few who did not follow the advice, especially that of "no solids".  You'd invariably see them in the mess hall a couple of hours after being on sick parade, scoffing down a hearty lunch and then again on sick parade a day or two later complaining that it's not getting any better.  The individual of the story was one such - it didn't matter how many times he was told "no solids - clear fluids only" - he'd be eating within hours of leaving the HSU.  After repeated visits on sick parade, "in a joking manner", (_so stated for legal reasons_) it was suggested that he stick a cork up his ass because that would be the only way to stop his diarrhea.  Well, that seemed to get the point across to him, or so we thought until several days later he showed up on sick parade and asked when should the cork come out.  While there was a brief moment of jocularity, that quickly transformed into a WTF do we do now moment since it was well past the stage when it could be handled by one of us Med As and the SMO was not known for her sense of humour.  As we were only established for primary care, we had to send him down to the POLLOG hospital for removal of the cork.



*general officer brain scans - what we called the rigid sigmoidoscopy that was part of the annual medical examination at NDMC required for every GOFO.


----------



## Weinie (10 Dec 2021)

And you thought SEAL Teams were badass. 


‘I thought I was going to die’: Otters pin down, attack man in Singapore


----------



## Blackadder1916 (11 Dec 2021)

ModlrMike said:


> Bomb squad called to hospital after man arrives with WWII-era mortar stuck in his rectum
> 
> 
> GLOUCESTER, Eng. (TND) — A bomb squad was reportedly called to a hospital in England after a man arrived with a mortar shell stuck in his rectum. Members of the11 Explosive Ordnance Disposal Regiment responded to a call fromGloucestershire Royal Hospital on Thursday after the patient was...
> ...



*"Bomb* squad called to hospital after man with WWII-era mortar stuck in his rectum"

 Shouldn't that be "*Bum* Squad"?


_Sorry, couldn't pass up the pun though I cannot take credit for the witticism.  I saw it on a comedic British panel show._


----------



## mariomike (9 Jan 2022)

Looks like they are running them through a car wash.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Jan 2022)

That would suck


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Jan 2022)

Quick thinking rescue of a woman whose car mysteriously went through the ice on the Rideau canal overshadowed by her being a complete moron.


Unfazed woman takes selfie from her car sinking through the ice in Rideau River ​


----------



## brihard (17 Jan 2022)

Jarnhamar said:


> Quick thinking rescue of a woman whose car mysteriously went through the ice on the Rideau canal overshadowed by her being a complete moron.
> 
> 
> Unfazed woman takes selfie from her car sinking through the ice in Rideau River​
> View attachment 68127


Dumbass. She was charged criminally with dangerous operation of a motor vehicle.

Hopefully they seized her phone as evidence too.


----------



## lenaitch (17 Jan 2022)

brihard said:


> Dumbass. She was charged criminally with dangerous operation of a motor vehicle.
> 
> Hopefully they seized her phone as evidence too.


A poster on another forum said she saw a Twitter feed describing that she was driving at high speed along the river, for quite a distance.  If she's that social media engaged, there's probably a record of her driving from inside the vehicle.

Oh to be fly on the wall when she calls her insurance company.


----------



## dapaterson (17 Jan 2022)

Hey, there's an Ottawa City Councillor who attended a virtual City Council Meeting while driving, with his phone or computer on the seat beside himself - he later was shamed into reporting himself to the police.

Yet somehow he's still allowed to drive.  We need to make it easier to strip licenses, and difficult to get it back.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (17 Jan 2022)

dapaterson said:


> Hey, there's an Ottawa City Councillor who attended a virtual City Council Meeting while driving, with his phone or computer on the seat beside himself - he later was shamed into reporting himself to the police.
> 
> Yet somehow he's still allowed to drive.  We need to make it easier to strip licenses, and difficult to get it back.











						Ottawa councillor caught texting while driving charged, fined $615
					

An Ottawa city councillor who was recorded on a virtual committee meeting driving while distracted on Tuesday says he has voluntarily gone to the police to give a statement and pay a fine.



					ottawa.ctvnews.ca
				





> Ottawa police confirmed to CTV News that a charge was laid against Darouze under the Highway Traffic Act and that he was fined $615 dollars.



Why wouldn't he still be allowed to drive?  The penalty he received was in-line with the HTA.






						Distracted driving
					

Know what counts as distracted driving – and the penalties you could face for it – before you get behind the wheel.




					www.ontario.ca
				





> If you have an A, B, C, D, E, F, G and/or M licence, you’ll face bigger penalties when convicted of distracted driving:
> 
> First conviction:
> a fine of $615, if settled out of court (includes a victim surcharge and the court fee)
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (17 Jan 2022)

I am suggesting that the HTA is excessively lenient.

Distracted driving?  Lose your licence six months, forced to retest.

Do it again?  Two years, and back to a graduated license.

Third violation? Lifetime loss, and ban from operating a motor vehicle in Ontario ever again, even with licensure elsewhere.


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Jan 2022)

lenaitch said:


> A poster on another forum said she saw a Twitter feed describing that she was driving at high speed along the river, for quite a distance.  If she's that social media engaged, there's probably a record of her driving from inside the vehicle.
> 
> Oh to be fly on the wall when she calls her insurance company.


Wow, I bet she’ll put Frankie LaPenna to shame!


----------



## Remius (18 Jan 2022)

She’s a moron.  She’ll get identified eventually. Aside from the criminal charges I’m sure she’ll be let go from her current employment.  It’s her attitude after that has everyone pissed off.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Jan 2022)

dapaterson said:


> I am suggesting that the HTA is excessively lenient.
> 
> Distracted driving?  Lose your licence six months, forced to retest.
> 
> ...



It's almost as if the planets are aligning . . .









						Alberta justice minister to 'step back' from duties during conduct review after traffic ticket: Kenney
					

Premier Jason Kenney has asked Alberta's justice minister to "step back" from his ministerial duties until an independent review into his conduct following a distracted-driving ticket he received in 2021 is completed.




					edmonton.ctvnews.ca
				





> Alberta justice minister to 'step back' from duties during conduct review after traffic ticket: Kenney​
> Premier Jason Kenney has asked Alberta's justice minister to "step back" from his ministerial duties until an independent review into his conduct following a distracted-driving ticket he received in 2021 is completed.
> 
> Alberta Justice Minister Kaycee Madu called Edmonton's police chief to discuss a *distracted-driving ticket* he received, the Edmonton Police Service confirmed to CTV News.
> ...



If Ontario's penalties don't meet your approval, then Alberta's penalty of a $300 fine and three demerit points will not improve your mood.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jan 2022)

Jarnhamar said:


> Quick thinking rescue of a woman whose car mysteriously went through the ice on the Rideau canal overshadowed by her being a complete moron.
> 
> 
> Unfazed woman takes selfie from her car sinking through the ice in Rideau River​
> View attachment 68127


"Darwin - UP!"


----------



## dapaterson (18 Jan 2022)

There's footage of her racing down the river at 60+ km/h...


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Jan 2022)

dapaterson said:


> There's footage of her racing down the river at 60+ km/h...


Yup…she was “haulin’ the mail” as they say…


----------



## lenaitch (18 Jan 2022)

A little bit of trig and  time calculations and they should be able to come up with decent speed determination and slide that into the Crown Brief.


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Jan 2022)

lenaitch said:


> A little bit of trig and  time calculations and they should be able to come up with decent speed determination and slide that into the Crown Brief.


…or by taking the inverse cosine of the angle of the shockwave spreading off the front of the car!


----------



## FSTO (18 Jan 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> Yup…she was “haulin’ the mail” as they say…


Don't think the kids had a chance to yell "Car!"


----------



## MilEME09 (11 Feb 2022)

Russia Sentences Teens Over ‘Terrorist’ Plot to Blow Up Minecraft FSB Building - The Moscow Times
					

A Russian court has sentenced three Siberian teenagers for terrorism Thursday for activities including plotting to blow up a virtual Federal Security Services (FSB) building in the popular online game Minecraft.  Nikita Uvarov, Denis Mikhailenko and Bogdan Andreyev from Kansk, a town in...




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				




Well now, video games cause terrorism, all those mothers I'm the 90s might of been onto something.....


----------



## Remius (2 Mar 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498665615413985292

That escalated quick…


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Mar 2022)

Remius said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498665615413985292
> 
> That escalated quick…



I watched that yesterday.  One of three things (or any combination): mental health issue, drugs or "walk" of shame.

Hmmm, wonder if this guy from 2020 is the same one?  Drug-induced psychosis: Naked Cambridge man knocked on neighbour's door


----------



## Retired AF Guy (13 Apr 2022)

*What could go wrong here?*​

> Florida teen dies after he and a friend take turns shooting each other





> *It’s not a typical way to spend a lazy Sunday, and for a handful of boys in Belleview, Fla. their afternoon’s pastime turned deadly.
> 
> Police in Belleview, about 110 kilometres north of Orlando, received a call about a shooting late on the afternoon of April 3. When officers arrived at a residence, they found Christopher Broad Jr., who had been shot. He was rushed to hospital, where he succumbed to his injuries.
> 
> ...


*

Link*​


----------



## Retired AF Guy (20 Aug 2022)

So back in on the 12th police responding to an disturbance call arrest a women who is apparently high on meth and place her in the back of a police cruiser. While in the cruiser, the women is able to slip off her handcuffs, grabs an officers improperly stored carbine, spends a few minutes figuring out how to operate it and when she does opens fire, injuring a bystander and a police officer. Here are two videos of the same incident; first one showing the women in the cruiser and the second body cam film of the officers/bystanders outside.


----------



## CBH99 (12 Sep 2022)

Taliban Black Hawk down in Kabul – DW – 09/11/2022
					

The helicopter — one of dozens left behind in the chaotic US withdrawal from Afghanistan — crashed during a test flight over Kabul.




					m.dw.com
				




I couldn’t find the Afghan withdrawal thread, so I thought it might also fit here 😅🤷🏼‍♂️

In all fairness though, it DOES sound like the Taliban are at least TRYING to establish a much more modern government than they had prior to 2001…

I’m not a fan by any means.  But the fact that they now have a ‘National Defence University’ is a step in the right direction, as well as a designated spokesman.  



I’m not sure how often they’ve been flying the choppers left behind, but I’m kinda surprised one didn’t crash sooner.  Like a lot sooner.


----------



## FSTO (16 Sep 2022)

Do I ever feel for the women who brought out supper for these men. JFC, how can things go so bad that you would do this?



			'Dispute Between Brothers' Led to Triple Murder-Suicide in North Dakota, Authorities Say


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Sep 2022)

CBH99 said:


> Taliban Black Hawk down in Kabul – DW – 09/11/2022
> 
> 
> The helicopter — one of dozens left behind in the chaotic US withdrawal from Afghanistan — crashed during a test flight over Kabul.
> ...



“University “ in the Taliban means advanced training in how to infiltrate and subjugate vulnerable populations.


----------



## armrdsoul77 (18 Sep 2022)

Retired Vulcan Bomber Plows Into A Field During High-Speed Taxi Run
					

Coming close to crashing into a nearby road, the incident was allegedly caused by a failure of the aircraft’s airspeed indicator.




					www.thedrive.com


----------



## lenaitch (18 Sep 2022)

armrdsoul77 said:


> Retired Vulcan Bomber Plows Into A Field During High-Speed Taxi Run
> 
> 
> Coming close to crashing into a nearby road, the incident was allegedly caused by a failure of the aircraft’s airspeed indicator.
> ...


I remember reading an account of another Vulcan (or perhaps this one) that was only certified for taxiing actually becoming airborne.  Pesky gauges.

I remember seeing them at the CNI air show.  Pretty impressive, and they had a distinctive howl.  Hard to believe there was only 14 or 15 years between them and the Lancaster.  Service life probably overlapped.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Sep 2022)

lenaitch said:


> I remember reading an account of another Vulcan (or perhaps this one) that was only certified for taxiing actually becoming airborne.  Pesky gauges.
> 
> I remember seeing them at the CNI air show.  Pretty impressive, and they had a distinctive howl.  Hard to believe there was only 14 or 15 years between them and the Lancaster.  Service life probably overlapped.


----------



## armrdsoul77 (18 Sep 2022)

There was  a Victor bomber that got airborne during a high speed taxi. Im thinking maybe just keep them parked and run up the engines or they're going to lose one.


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Sep 2022)

armrdsoul77 said:


> Retired Vulcan Bomber Plows Into A Field During High-Speed Taxi Run
> 
> 
> Coming close to crashing into a nearby road, the incident was allegedly caused by a failure of the aircraft’s airspeed indicator.
> ...


So was this Vulcan - I saw one in 1981 land in NB - kind of like the B47 equivalent?


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Sep 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> So was this Vulcan - I saw one in 1981 land in NB - kind of like the B47 equivalent?



Kind of... the V-Bomber fleet were initially designed to deliver Nukes but were overtaken by missile technology.

The Victors were re-configured to in flight refuellers, and the Vulcans continued in a conventional strike role until the mid-80s.









						V bomber - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Oct 2022)

Old news but clearly falls within the WTF category. Who knows some people here might have been in the area when this happened?


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Oct 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Old news but clearly falls within the WTF category. Who knows some people here might have been in the area when this happened?


Interesting about the mines, we heard something about it at the time. This however was not an enjoyable trip down memory lane for me, who needs sleep anyway, amIright?  I'm not asking for it's removal, the opposite in fact. This was the first time we'd seen this level of destruction within continental Europe since 1945, and driving through it was a real eye opener.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (22 Oct 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Old news but clearly falls within the WTF category. Who knows some people here might have been in the area when this happened?


Syrian regime airdropped naval mines onto land...


----------



## mariomike (25 Oct 2022)

Someone once said, "I would rather be a lamp post in Mississauga, than mayor of Brampton."









						Video: 500 people fight in Mississauga during Diwali celebrations | insauga
					

Video has surfaced online of what appears to be a brawl between hundreds of people celebrating Diwali in Mississauga.




					www.insauga.com


----------



## lenaitch (25 Oct 2022)

mariomike said:


> Someone once said, "I would rather be a lamp post in Mississauga, than mayor of Brampton."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all in good fun.  Remember, only Western Anglo culture is bad - so I'm repeatedly told.


----------



## mariomike (25 Oct 2022)

lenaitch said:


> It's all in good fun.  Remember, only Western Anglo culture is bad - so I'm repeatedly told.


At least they were not using swords. This time.


----------

